# Cichlid Guessing Game



## bernie comeau

We have not had a guessing game for a long time, so I thought I would start one.
Just a few rules:
1. Has to be a Cichlid!
2. Scientific name required (unless it is such a common aquarium strain that the common name is well known to just about everybody)
3. Should be an actual species, not a hybrid (or at least fit the type of a common aquarium strain)
4.No hints. (Unless there have been many, many wrong guesses or no one is getting it after many weeks.)
5. If you guess right, you are suposed to post a new picture for others to guess at. You have 48 hours.....if you do not post a picture then anyone else is free to put up a new picture in order to keep the game going.

You can use pictures of your own fish, pictures from the internet, or pictures scanned form books. 
I think a guessing game is good practice for identifying cichlids. Good practice for all of us, but especially to those who are fairly new to Cichlids.
I'll start:


----------



## brinkles

cichlasoma festae


----------



## bernie comeau

brinkles said:


> cichlasoma festae


That is correct. "exCichlasoma" festae
Your turn!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Laintim

I guess "tilapia mariae"


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope.


----------



## prov356

Gymnogeophagus balzanii


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

prov356 said:


> Gymnogeophagus balzanii


Clearly the correct answer, your turn!


----------



## prov356

Ok, here it is.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

Cupido cichlid?


----------



## prov356

No, I don't know what that is, so not it.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

prov356 said:


> No, I don't know what that is, so not it.


http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... ido&id=935

look so similar, oh well I tried


----------



## Chromedome52

Don't believe the _balzanii _guess was correct, though it does appear to be some _Gymnogeophagus_. Might want to wait for bernie to say yes or no since he posted it. Certainly doesn't look like any _balzanii _form I've ever seen.

The last shot appears to be _Etia nguti_.


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> though it does appear to be some _Gymnogeophagus_.
> 
> The last shot appears to be _Etia nguti_.


The latter I agree with. Etia nguti, Im think, as it is the lone member of it's genus.
But no, definately Not Gymnogeophagus. First guess was closest, African, but not Tilapine!


----------



## prov356

Ok, sorry, did not see that wasn't Bernie's response. Etia nguti is correct, so I guess it's back to Bernie's.


----------



## Chromedome52

Ah, haven't seen that hump on westies before, threw me off. Without checking first, I'm guessing _Heterochromis multidens_.


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> _Heterochromis multidens_.


That is correct! :thumb:

Your turn.


----------



## Chromedome52

Didn't want to make it too hard, but didn't want to be too easy, either.


----------



## lucid_eye

a central american.............juvinilus unidentifius


----------



## Chromedome52

Not a juvenile, for certain. Try again!


----------



## Chromedome52

Wow. I didn't think this one would be that hard.

Let's get this over with. Here's her mate.


----------



## bernie comeau

Cryptoheros panamensis


----------



## Chromedome52

You got it, bernie, you're back up again! 8)


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## bernie comeau

OK. 
The last one, I knew as soon a i seeen the 1st pic what it was! This one is tough! Take a guess?


----------



## Steffano2

Divandu albimarginatus


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Divandu albimarginatus


That is correct :thumb: Your turn!


----------



## Steffano2

http://shop.panta-rhei-aquatics.com/ima ... es/5_1.JPG


----------



## prov356

Gobiocichla ethelwynnae


----------



## Steffano2

prov356 said:


> Gobiocichla ethelwynnae


Correct!!! :thumb: 
Your turn to stump the group!


----------



## prov356




----------



## Steffano2

hmmm, Old World African, looks to be related to the Callochromis or in that complex. I'll have to research.


----------



## lucid_eye

Cyathopharynx furcifer
I have wanted these for a while


----------



## prov356

lucid_eye said:


> Cyathopharynx furcifer
> I have wanted these for a while


No, not it.


----------



## lucid_eye

OK than the foai?


----------



## Steffano2

Cardiopharynx schoutedeni, I had to do some research in order to ID this one. Single species in the genus.


----------



## prov356

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Steffano2

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9 ... o4uEm9n2Hm


----------



## bernie comeau

Etroplus canerensis


----------



## bernie comeau

Now that I am a little more sober, I see my last guess is pretty 'out to lunch' :lol:

Heroina isonycterina


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Now that I am a little more sober, I see my last guess is pretty 'out to lunch' :lol:
> 
> Heroina isonycterina


LOL  - you are to funny but you are correct with this guess. I've never heard of "Cichlid IDing Impared, while drinking!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## mlancaster

I admittedly am terrible at identifying African cichlids. Assuming that is an African cichlid, my best guess as of now is a _Haplochromis_ sp. "red tail sheller".

But, it looks much more iridescent and baby blue than any pictures I have seen.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

The mouth and size tells me Oreochromis, with that said amazing color for that genus since most aren't that colorful. The species I've not a clue, I'll let the "other" experts guess.


----------



## brinkles

Oreochromis tanganicae, based on a google search of oreochromis from the previous post. Stunning fish!


----------



## bernie comeau

brinkles said:


> Oreochromis tanganicae


Yes, that is correct
Your turn to post a picture!!!!


----------



## bernie comeau

OK brinkles, 2nd time i have to post apic because you haven't or are unwilling. If you want to guess at the very easy ones, but are unwilling to post a pic, guess at this one . It's genus should be more then obvious, though species is a little tough. Time to put up or shut up!


----------



## Chromedome52

Gee, that one's not that tough. I was waiting to see if someone else was going to guess, but I "guess" not! :lol:

Appears to be _Teleocichla cinderella_, but I suppose I could be mistaken.


----------



## lucid_eye

I'll call it bob


----------



## Steffano2

I'm going with Teleocichla centrarchus, that's my vote


----------



## bernie comeau

Yes, Teleocichla.  But no one has guessed the right species, yet!


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Yes, Teleocichla.  But no one has guessed the right species, yet!


Teleocichla centrarchus


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Teleocichla.  But no one has guessed the right species, yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Teleocichla centrarchus
Click to expand...

Checked some more on the internet and i see the exact same picture is listed as T. centrarchus on other sites :lol: So, yes, Steffano, you are correct. Your turn.

I took the picture from a source that has it listed as T. monogramma. Maybe it's mis-labled or there is some confusion or dispute as to which of the 2 species it is. I'm certainly not able to distinguish these species to know either way! :lol:


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## lucid_eye

Haplochromis Redtail Sp.44? AKA hap thickskin
I just bought a pair this weekend, and the colors are intense.


----------



## Steffano2

lucid_eye said:


> Haplochromis Redtail Sp.44? AKA hap thickskin
> I just bought a pair this weekend, and the colors are intense.


Nope but a good guess.


----------



## lucid_eye

ok then
Mbipia lutea (Makobe Island)?


----------



## Steffano2

lucid_eye said:


> ok then
> Mbipia lutea (Makobe Island)?


Yeah you got it, :thumb: . Now it's your turn to post a picture for the rest of the crew to guess!


----------



## lucid_eye

I was going to do a really hard one but changed my mind and went with the most uncommon fish in my tank


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *lucid_eye*,

Without much african cichlid experince; I would guese _Neolamprologus leleupi_. Although, the mouth does not seem elongated enough.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lucid_eye

No sir


----------



## Steffano2

Neolamprologus niger, the short caudal and that's rounded was the give away for me. Plus, the large eye in relationship to the head too.


----------



## lucid_eye

close but no cigar


----------



## bernie comeau

Telmatochromis dhonti


----------



## Steffano2

I'm going with:

Telematochromis sp. 'dhonti orange' or sometimes called 'Orange scribble'

It had me rather stumped b/c of the caudal shape, large eyes, and color too. I totally forgot that Telematochromis have round caudals too.


----------



## lucid_eye

correct Steffeno, your turn


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## lucid_eye

A piebald cichlid


----------



## Steffano2

lucid_eye said:


> A piebald cichlid


No


----------



## bernie comeau

Neochromis omnicaeruleus


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Neochromis omnicaeruleus


Yes, Yeah this is the White Blocked version. You're up Bernie!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Steffano2

Teleogramma depressum, looks to be a female too?


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Teleogramma depressum, looks to be a female too?


Nope, but very close, and yes it is suposed to be female.


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teleogramma depressum, looks to be a female too?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but very close, and yes it is suposed to be female.
Click to expand...

Darn, well now I have to do some research.


----------



## Steffano2

I wasn't 100% sure since I couldn't see the head on view since T. depressum is flat and wide in the head.


----------



## GTZ

Teleogramma brichardi


----------



## Steffano2

I may have over thought this so I'm going to go with: Teleogramma brichardi - female


----------



## bernie comeau

GTZ said:


> Teleogramma brichardi


That is correct! Your turn.
You got it, just before Steffano did!


----------



## GTZ




----------



## bernie comeau

Petrotilapia sp. 'mumbo yellow'


----------



## GTZ

Yuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## GTZ

Melanochromis kaskazini (Melanochromis sp. 'northern blue')


----------



## bernie comeau

GTZ said:


> Melanochromis kaskazini (Melanochromis sp. 'northern blue')


Yes. Your turn again!


----------



## GTZ




----------



## Steffano2

Iodotropheus sturartgranti


----------



## GTZ

Steffano2 said:


> Iodotropheus sturartgranti


Yup! Your turn.


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## GTZ

Andinoacara sapayensis (you should change the file name) 

Go again


----------



## Steffano2

GTZ said:


> Andinoacara sapayensis (you should change the file name)
> 
> Go again


Right on both statements. I didn't realize the file names was there until it was posted, I knew it was a dead give away and couldn't edit it. If the file name wasn't there would it have been easy, just asking?

Your up *GTZ*


----------



## GTZ

I didn't have a clue what it was, I don't know CA or SA fish very well at all.
Go again


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## bernie comeau

Acarichthys geayi


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Acarichthys geayi


Great guess but no.


----------



## GTZ

Biotodoma cupido?


----------



## Steffano2

No, guess again?


----------



## mlancaster

cleithracara maronii

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> cleithracara maronii
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


No not Keyhole cichlid either, wow I picked a tough one.


----------



## Chromedome52

_Acarichthys _is the former genus, _gaeyi _is now in _Guianacara_. However, I'm not absolutely certain about which Guianacara species that is in the photo. They are terribly difficult to ID from pictures.


----------



## GTZ

Well, there are only 8, lol, I'll take a stab at Guianacara owroewefi.


----------



## Steffano2

GTZ said:


> Well, there are only 8, lol, I'll take a stab at Guianacara owroewefi.


Ding, Ding - you are the winner. You're up!  :thumb:


----------



## GTZ




----------



## mlancaster

Pundamilia nyererei

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GTZ

mlancaster said:


> Pundamilia nyererei
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Nope.


----------



## mlancaster

Hi *GTZ*,

Is it the same fish that is currently used as the cichlid forum logo on the top of the screen? I am terrible at African cichlid identification; but I love guessing games.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GTZ

It's not a dayglow, no.


mlancaster said:


> I am terrible at African cichlid identification; but I love guessing games.


Same here Matt


----------



## mlancaster

Haplochromis sp "Ruby Green"

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GTZ

Nope. :wink:


----------



## bernie comeau

Haplochromis sp. 'kyoga flameback'


----------



## GTZ

Because I'm not a Victorian expert, I'll say yes, Hap. sp. 'flameback'. Cichlidae lists the kyoga flameback as Xistichromis however, so I'm not sure either way.
Winnarrrrrrrr!!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Steffano2

I be the first to jump in and guess Herichthys labridens?


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> I be the first to jump in and guess Herichthys labridens?


 Why would guess that? Not Herichthys, the other major tribe.


----------



## Steffano2

I guessed Herichthys b/c the dark/stripes coloration on the rear of the body and the dark area under the gill and the tail spot seen in breeding color especially in females. I was torn between exCichlasoma too and that was:

exCichlasoma tuyrense


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> exCichlasoma tuyrense


Nope.


----------



## bernie comeau

bernie comeau said:


> Not Herichthys, the other major tribe.


Sorry, I should say same tribe, Heroini. Not Herichthys, but rather, from a different major clade!


----------



## Steffano2

Okay, here I go again:

Amphilophus flaveolus


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Amphilophus flaveolus


Getting a little 'warmer', but nope.


----------



## bernie comeau

bernie comeau said:


> Not Herichthys, but rather, from a different major clade!


I shouldn't give clues like this one, because it may not even be right! :lol: And probably serves more to confuse then anything! :lol: 
The phylogeny of CA cichlids is far from being determined. A lot of differing opinions amongst ichthyologists; no real concensus. I see, from looking at alternate phylogenetic trees, that this fish, along with other members of it's genus, is considered to belong to the same clade, as the Herichthyines. Though the last guess, was the closest guess, yet.


----------



## mlancaster

Amphilophus rostratus.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bernie comeau

mlancaster said:


> Amphilophus rostratus.


Getting closer, but nope.


----------



## lucid_eye

Amphilophus Trimaculatus?


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope, not a trimac


----------



## Steffano2

Astatheros nourissati


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Astatheros nourissati


Like mlancaster's guess, close, but nope.


----------



## lucid_eye

robertsoni?


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope, not a robertsoni.


----------



## Steffano2

Herichthys labridens - green variant


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Herichthys labridens - green variant


Well you are right, the striping pattern/coloration on the back part of the fish does sort of remind or resemble an Herichthys species, but no......it's not Herichthys. Previous guess was much closer.


----------



## Steffano2

Astatheros macracanthus


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Astatheros macracanthus


Yup, that's the fish!  Your turn.


----------



## Steffano2

Oh my gosh *Bernie* it was like giving birth! Great pick, really had us digging deep.


----------



## mlancaster

Steffano2 said:


> Astatheros macracanthus


You picked a great one Bernie comeau; I had not heard of this cichlid before. After doing a Google search I can see why you made the comment about similarities to Herichthys; their breeding dress is quite similar.

Although I am shooting zero of "who knows how many guesses", I am enjoying this thread.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## bernie comeau

Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Gymnogeophagus rhabdotus


 :thumb: Back to you!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Chromedome52

Mazarunia mazarunii. Too easy. (Now if I could just get hold of some of those!)


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> Mazarunia mazarunii. Too easy. (Now if I could just get hold of some of those!)


Yes, that is correct! :thumb:


----------



## Chromedome52

I figured putting an African would throw people off, they usually expect me to use new world fish.


----------



## Steffano2

Stigmatochromis woodi?


----------



## bernie comeau

Exochromis anagenys


----------



## Chromedome52

_Exochromis _is correct, Bernie is back up again!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Malawidude5710

Cichla Ocellaris :-?


----------



## bernie comeau

Malawidude5710 said:


> Cichla Ocellaris :-?


Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


>


Not to be picky here but the picture of the fish is rather poor and doesn't offer many clues to IDing, the capture is really about the person holding it. Bernie if that's you, you look happy and great? 

The basics can be made just by body style/shape i.e. Old vs New World, either that or I'm just poor IDing fish out of water. 

With that being said I hazard to guess: Andinoacara stalsbergi :-?


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Not to be picky here but the picture of the fish is rather poor and doesn't offer many clues to IDing, the capture is really about the person holding it. Bernie if that's you, you look happy and great?
> 
> The basics can be made just by body style/shape i.e. Old vs New World, either that or I'm just poor IDing fish out of water.
> 
> With that being said I hazard to guess: Andinoacara stalsbergi :-?


No, I don't agree that the picture of the fish is rather poor. It is very clear; shows the coloration, size, shape, mouth, snout very well. Scale pattern, markings (or lack there of) very well.
No, that is definately not me. Never been there, nor am i ever likely to. Not a world record, but a trophy none the less. Compare to the size of hands and fingers.....Andinoacar stlasbergi, I would really doubt ever gets that big! (?) :lol: 
I do agree that a fish out of the water can be very different to identify. Often in a scared mode and markings can change dramatically. So i will post a younger, smaller specimen in aquaria.


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be picky here but the picture of the fish is rather poor and doesn't offer many clues to IDing, the capture is really about the person holding it. Bernie if that's you, you look happy and great?
> 
> The basics can be made just by body style/shape i.e. Old vs New World, either that or I'm just poor IDing fish out of water.
> 
> With that being said I hazard to guess: Andinoacara stalsbergi :-?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree that the picture of the fish is rather poor. It is very clear; shows the coloration, size, shape, mouth, snout very well. Scale pattern, markings (or lack there of) very well.
> No, that is definately not me. Never been there, nor am i ever likely to. Not a world record, but a trophy none the less. Compare to the size of hands and fingers.....Andinoacar stlasbergi, I would really doubt ever gets that big! (?) :lol:
> I do agree that a fish out of the water can be very different to identify. Often in a scared mode and markings can change dramatically. So i will post a younger, smaller specimen in aquaria.
Click to expand...

Clearly, I'm not good at IDing cichlids that aren't in water since my guess wasn't even on the correct continent.

Thanks for the additional "stress free" cichlid.


----------



## mlancaster

Fossorochromis rostratus

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Chromedome52

I hate to do this, but it's _Serranochromis robustus_.


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> I hate to do this, but it's _Serranochromis robustus_.


Yes, that is correct! :lol:

But I do think that the first picture would be more recognizeable because it is not a commonly kept cichlid in aquaria, but rather a 'sport fish'. Many pictures of trophy fish caught resembling the one posted......even drawings and stamps, ect. I beleive these trophy fish to be large males in breeding coloration.


----------



## Chromedome52

This one has to be easy!


----------



## Steffano2

Caquetaia kraussii


----------



## Chromedome52

Close, but no cigar.


----------



## mlancaster

_Cichlasoma urophthalmus_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mlancaster

Chromedome52 said:


> I hate to do this, but it's _Serranochromis robustus_.


No worries Chromedome52. Close, but I just cant seem to guesse one of these right.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

Caquetaia spectabilis


----------



## Chromedome52

Steffano2 said:


> Caquetaia spectabilis


Correctamundo, finally your turn! :lol:


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## bernie comeau

Aulonocara guentheri


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Aulonocara guentheri


There is no pulling any wool over your eyes, correct :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Steffano2

Katria katria


----------



## bernie comeau

Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

Ptychochromoides betsileanus


----------



## mlancaster

_Nandopsis haitiensis_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Ptychochromoides betsileanus


Your first guess was close, but this time you nailed it :thumb: 
Your turn!


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## bernie comeau

Herichthys pantostictus


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Herichthys pantostictus


 :thumb: Back to you Bernie.


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Steffano2

Pungu maclareni, based off an internet search since I'd never seen this species before your posted picture Bernie. Thanks for schooling, the only thing I figured out was it looked African in origin based of body style.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... &id=614#13


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Pungu maclareni


That is correct.  Your turn again. 
It is a an unusual fish. A tilapine; looks to me like a Sarotherodon species but with an odd little mouth!


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## vince0

Aequidens Diadema?


----------



## bernie comeau

Aequidens rondoni


----------



## lucid_eye

Aequidens matae


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Aequidens rondoni


There is no stopping you Bernie, you're up again. :dancing: :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Chromedome52

never mind, it was a bad guess.

Here's a slightly better one: _Bujurquina eurhinus_, assuming it was correctly identified. Some species in the genus are very easily confused. I knew it was a Bujurquina for sure.


----------



## Steffano2

I agree with *Chromedome*, are they mouth brooding Aquidens or does anyone know?


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> are they mouth brooding Aquidens


Larvophil mouthbrooder. Wrigglers are taken into the mouth. Not sure though, wether this is always done, for all species (?).


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> _Bujurquina eurhinus_, assuming it was correctly identified.


That is correct. Your turn. I took the picture from Fishbase, so I'm going to assume it has been correctly identified :lol: .......... but who knows, for sure.


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they mouth brooding Aquidens
> 
> 
> 
> Larvophil mouthbrooder. Wrigglers are taken into the mouth. Not sure though, wether this is always done, for all species (?).
Click to expand...

Got it!


----------



## Chromedome52

Guys, I'm sorry but I just had an extremely upsetting day. I'm going to pass this back to bernie if you don't mind.


----------



## Steffano2

Chromedome52 said:


> Guys, I'm sorry but I just had an extremely upsetting day. I'm going to pass this back to bernie if you don't mind.


Darrell, here's hoping your day gets better and the rest of the week too! Cheers!


----------



## Ptyochromis

You guys might want to try uploading your photo to another website, the name of the Fish is in the URL of a lot of your guys pics.
Here is my submission


----------



## Steffano2

Dicrossus gladicauda


----------



## mlancaster

I think *Steffano2* has it right; but, I will just throw out another guess...

Dicrossus maculatus

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ptyochromis

Steffano2 said:


> Dicrossus gladicauda


Yep you got it. I thought it would be harder than that


----------



## Steffano2

Ptyochromis said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dicrossus gladicauda
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you got it. I thought it would be harder than that
Click to expand...

I'm highly familiar with this genus of cichlid. I use to keep and breed them back in the day when they were called Crenicara and every fish that came into the hobby that looked like C. filamentosus was labeled as C. filamentosus even when it wasn't. :roll:


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## bernie comeau

Apistogramma taeniata


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Apistogramma taeniata


Nope


----------



## Chromedome52

Count the anal spines.


----------



## Steffano2

It's not trust me, there is one IDing factor pictured on the fish that gives it away.


----------



## mlancaster

_Apistogramma resticulosa_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> _Apistogramma resticulosa_
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


No :roll:


----------



## Ptyochromis

Looks like Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis. Very hard to tell from your TINY picture.


----------



## Steffano2

Ptyochromis said:


> Looks like Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis. Very hard to tell from your TINY picture.


You're correct! :thumb: I guess that picture wasn't that small. Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Ptyochromis

Hooray! here is mine


----------



## Vamze

plecodus multidentatus


----------



## Ptyochromis

Vamze said:


> plecodus multidentatus


Yep :thumb: I need to find some harder ones. Or I should have posted a redculously small picture like steffano2 :lol:


----------



## Vamze

Ptyochromis said:


> Vamze said:
> 
> 
> 
> plecodus multidentatus
> 
> 
> 
> Yep :thumb: I need to find some harder ones. Or I should have posted a redculously small picture like steffano2 :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh.. Err. So it's my turn now? Can't think of anything wise enough to post here.

You feel free to go ahead and post again.


----------



## BorgFay

It had me rather stumped b/c of the caudal shape, large eyes, and color too.


----------



## Steffano2

Well, since no one is willing to post I'll try and get the game going again. If you win the guess you get to post the next cichlid for guessing.


----------



## bernie comeau

Crenicichla punctata


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Crenicichla punctata


Your up *Bernie* :dancing:


----------



## bernie comeau

I apologize for taking so long to post a new picture.....I was with out computer for over a week.


----------



## Ptyochromis

Vieja synspila is my best guess. But it looks like some sort of hybrid with Amphilophus citrinellus TBH...


----------



## Pizzle

My guess is Paraneetroplus argenteus.


----------



## clgkag

Nandopsis haitiensis


----------



## Steffano2

Nandopsis ramsdeni


----------



## bernie comeau

Steffano2 said:


> Nandopsis ramsdeni


Yes, that is correct! your turn.

Thought some one might guess Katria katria because first time i seen that fish i thought for sure it was N. ramsdeni. But you Know your madgascareans very well, I think better then i do.


----------



## Steffano2

bernie comeau said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nandopsis ramsdeni
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct! your turn.
> 
> Thought some one might guess Katria katria because first time i seen that fish i thought for sure it was N. ramsdeni. But you Know your madgascareans very well, I think better then i do.
Click to expand...

I almost went to Madagascareans, but I was on Youtube not to long before you posted the picture and watched a video of a Nandopsis haitiensis, I knew it had to be related to that tribe. Besides the dots are sorta off for the later.


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## clgkag

Paratilapia polleni


----------



## Steffano2

clgkag said:


> Paratilapia polleni


Nope but a good guess!


----------



## mlancaster

Paratilapia bleekeri

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> Paratilapia bleekeri
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


It's a Madagascarian for sure but not bleekeri.


----------



## Pizzle

Just going off of what the previous guesses were, I am going to guess Paratilapia sp. "Marolambo".


----------



## JAyliffe

Just for grins, Paratilapia nov. sp. Fianaratsoa


----------



## Steffano2

Pizzle said:


> Just going off of what the previous guesses were, I am going to guess Paratilapia sp. "Marolambo".


Nope, wrong genus.


----------



## Steffano2

JAyliffe said:


> Just for grins, Paratilapia nov. sp. Fianaratsoa


It's in juvenile color pattern, and wrong genus.


----------



## Steffano2

Look in the genus: Ptychochromis


----------



## mlancaster

Ptychochromis insolitus

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> Ptychochromis insolitus
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Yeah - your up Matt! :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster




----------



## lucid_eye

looks similar to a deepwater hap but I know that is incorrect.


----------



## Adrian101

Id have gone with a south American so it shows how much i know. Whatever it is its stunning so i will be paying close attention to the actual answer.


----------



## Steffano2

Geophagus brasiliensis - female


----------



## mlancaster

Steffano2 said:


> Geophagus brasiliensis - female


Hi *Steffano2*,

You are correct; although, I always considered this cichlid a _'Geophagus' sp. "bahia red"_. I base this on the lack of pearl scaling oh his body.

However, to my knowledge, "Bahia Red" has not been formally classified/described. As such, it technically is probably still considered brasiliensis, just a slightly different variant from a different location. Since I do not know the collection point of this cichlid, I do not think I can definitively call it a Ã¢â‚¬Å"Bahia RedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geophagus brasiliensis - female
Click to expand...

Hi *Steffano2*,

You are correct; although, I always considered this cichlid a _'Geophagus' sp. "bahia red"_. I base this on the lack of pearl scaling oh his body.

However, to my knowledge, "Bahia Red" has not been formally classified/described. As such, it technically is probably still considered brasiliensis, just a slightly different variant from a different location. Since I do not know the collection point of this cichlid, I do not think I can definitively call it a Ã¢â‚¬Å"Bahia RedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## bernie comeau

Neolamprologus bifasciatus


----------



## Steffano2

You're correct Bernie :thumb: , your turn to post!


----------



## bernie comeau




----------



## Chromedome52

I'm going to take a quick guess at _Iranochromis hormuzensis_, just to bring this thread back to the top of the page.


----------



## bernie comeau

Chromedome52 said:


> _Iranochromis hormuzensis_


Yup, that's the fish. :thumb: Your turn!
However, the genus is spelled Iranocichla


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

Well, time to start giving clues. It's from lake Malawi.


----------



## Steffano2

Single species genus: Genyochromis mento


----------



## BC in SK

Steffano2 said:


> Single species genus: Genyochromis mento


 Yes, that is correct :thumb: 
Commonly know as a "Malawi scale eater' or just 'scale eater'........though apperantly fin makes up even more of it's diet.


----------



## mlancaster

Nice one; interesting.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

Lake malawi cichlid.


----------



## Ptyochromis

looks like Lichnochromis acuticeps


----------



## BC in SK

No, not Lichnochromis acuticeps.


----------



## metricliman

Placidochromis platyrhynchus?


----------



## BC in SK

metricliman said:


> Placidochromis platyrhynchus?


Yes, that is correct! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## metricliman




----------



## BC in SK

Gephyrochromis sp. "zebroides"


----------



## Steffano2

Labidochromis ianthinus


----------



## metricliman

Steffano2 said:


> Labidochromis ianthinus


Yes! Your turn.


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## metricliman

Tropheops "Tropheops Red Fin" female?


----------



## BC in SK

Pseodotropheus sp. 'elongatus mphanga'


----------



## Steffano2

Good guess but no, BC.


----------



## Steffano2

metricliman said:


> Tropheops "Tropheops Red Fin" female?


No


----------



## metricliman

Pseudotropheus elongatus chewere female?


----------



## metricliman

or maybe Pseudotropheus sp. "elongatus spot" female?


----------



## Steffano2

metricliman said:


> or maybe Pseudotropheus sp. "elongatus spot" female?


I's a female but not in the elongatus complex, though it's a Pseudotropheus species.


----------



## BC in SK

Pseudotropheus flavus


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


> Pseudotropheus flavus


No :-?


----------



## metricliman

Pseudotropheus perileucos


----------



## Steffano2

metricliman said:


> Pseudotropheus perileucos


DING DING we have a winner! Back to you!


----------



## metricliman




----------



## Steffano2

Lethrinops macrochir


----------



## metricliman

Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

Taeniolethrinops sp. "furcicauda ntekete"


----------



## metricliman

Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

Chilotilapia rhoadesii


----------



## metricliman

DING DING DING! 
Your turn!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## metricliman

Cichlasoma scitulum?


----------



## BC in SK

metricliman said:


> Cichlasoma scitulum?


That is correct. :thumb: Australoheros scitulus. Your turn.

The term Cichlasoma, a little outdated for a 'chanchitto'. Sven Kullander restricted the genus Cichlasoma to South American port acaras in 1983......though the South American genus Austroloheros was only described as recently as 2006.


----------



## metricliman

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BC in SK

Otopharynx heterodon


----------



## metricliman

Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


> Chilotilapia rhoadesii


OMG that was my first thought/guess when I saw the picture and thought it wouldn't be that easy, as I use have them. Silly me!


----------



## Steffano2

Hemitilapia oxyrhynchus


----------



## BC in SK

Trematocranus placodon


----------



## metricliman

No and No.


----------



## BC in SK

Ctenopharynx nitidus


----------



## metricliman

Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## metricliman

That's really pretty, maybe Ctenochromis polli?


----------



## BC in SK

Yes, that is correct! Your turn again.


----------



## metricliman




----------



## BC in SK

Labidochromis maculicauda


----------



## metricliman

Yes.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## metricliman

Tilapia Ruweti


----------



## BC in SK

metricliman said:


> Tilapia Ruweti


 Well that was quik! :lol: Your turn.


----------



## metricliman




----------



## Steffano2

Paraneetroplus bulleri


----------



## metricliman

Yes.


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## BC in SK

Fossochromis rostratus


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


> Fossochromis rostratus


Correct Bernie!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Steffano2

paretroplus nourissati


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

Astatheros nourisatti


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

Any hints Bernie?


----------



## BC in SK

Well, your last guess is not too far off at all; it is Central American.


----------



## Steffano2

Astatheros altifrons


----------



## BC in SK

Nope. Not Astatheros. Riverine and found in rivers with high current.


----------



## Steffano2

chuco micropthalmus


----------



## BC in SK

Nope. Not Chuco.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Theraps irregularis


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Theraps irregularis


Yes! That is correct :thumb: 
Your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## metricliman

Benitochromis riomuniensis


----------



## cichlid-gal

Yes...


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## metricliman

Xanthic frontosa?


----------



## BC in SK

metricliman said:


> Xanthic frontosa?


That is correct.


----------



## metricliman




----------



## mlancaster

Hi metricliman,

Is it a Maylandia callainos (Cobalt Blue Zebra). The cichlid I am thinking of is also refered to as Pseudotropheus callainos and Metriaclima callainos.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## metricliman

mlancaster said:


> Hi metricliman,
> 
> Is it a Maylandia callainos (Cobalt Blue Zebra). The cichlid I am thinking of is also refered to as Pseudotropheus callainos and Metriaclima callainos.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Nope.


----------



## Steffano2

M. benetos


----------



## metricliman

Steffano2 said:


> M. benetos


Correct.


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## sumthinfishy

julidochromis


----------



## Steffano2

sumthinfishy said:


> julidochromis


Nope


----------



## BC in SK

Melanochromis dialeptos


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


> Melanochromis dialeptos


Nope


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

Melanochromis auratus golden mbuna / Pseudotropheus auratus


----------



## Steffano2

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Melanochromis auratus golden mbuna / Pseudotropheus auratus


Nope


----------



## BC in SK

Melanochromis wochepa


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


> Melanochromis wochepa


We have a winner, you're up Bernie!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## metricliman

Do you have a bigger pic?


----------



## cichlid-gal

right click on picture, choose "open image in a new tab" and the pic will pop up in a new page and its bigger and then you can enlarge it by rolling your mouse...at least that's one way to get it bigger .. might not work if you are running something other than chrome and a mouse


----------



## Steffano2

BC in SK said:


>


Tilapia discolor


----------



## BC in SK

Steffano2 said:


> Tilapia discolor


That is correct. Your turn, again!

Don't know why the pic is so small......that is just the way it came up when I posted it on this thread,


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## Mr Chromedome

That's an easy one, _Mazarunia mazarunii_. One of the most plain-looking fish I've ever wanted to own.


----------



## Steffano2

Mr Chromedome said:


> That's an easy one, _Mazarunia mazarunii_. One of the most plain-looking fish I've ever wanted to own.


Yep, your turn to post!


----------



## Mr Chromedome

A fish I've had and would like to get back.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

Hemichromis sp. Guinea


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Specifically, _Hemichromis_ sp. "Guinea I", but I'll accept it. Your turn.


----------



## GTZ

Hemichromis_sp_Guinea_I_female.jpg


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle




----------



## Steffano2

Retroculus Lapidifer


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

Steffano2 said:


> Retroculus Lapidifer


Correct :thumb:


----------



## Steffano2




----------



## Steffano2

Bruceeee said:


> I don't have information about fishes but i think that it may be "tilapia mariae"


Nope


----------



## mlancaster

Hi Steffano2,

Macro Ikola

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2

mlancaster said:


> Hi Steffano2,
> 
> Macro Ikola
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Nope


----------



## Chester B

Petrochromis macrognathus


----------



## Steffano2

Chester B said:


> Petrochromis macrognathus


Yes we have a winner! :thumb: It's your turn to post a picture for us to guess!


----------



## Chester B




----------



## Mr Chromedome

Looks like _Astatoreochromis allaudi_.


----------



## Chester B

Afraid not.


----------



## BC in SK

Astatotilapia calliptera


----------



## Chester B

Correct! You're up next. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

Well, time to give hints. Yes, it is from lake Victoria.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Yssichromis piceatus


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## DJRansome

Do you only want answers from someone willing to post the next pic? IDK the rules.


----------



## SmellinFishy

Haplochromis thereuterion...
I was just studying this fish the other day thinking about how I wanted a group!


----------



## BC in SK

SmellinFishy said:


> Haplochromis thereuterion...
> I was just studying this fish the other day thinking about how I wanted a group!


Yes, that is correct!


----------



## SmellinFishy

BC in SK said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haplochromis thereuterion...
> I was just studying this fish the other day thinking about how I wanted a group!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is correct!
Click to expand...

Nice!

Here is one for you guys..not the best pick


----------



## BC in SK

Alcolapia alcalicus


----------



## SmellinFishy

That was easy. Lol


----------



## BC in SK

DJRansome said:


> Do you only want answers from someone willing to post the next pic? IDK the rules.


Rules, 1st post on pg.1. Yes, it is much preferable that people post a pic after they guess a cichlid right.....otherwise the game isn't really able to continue on, if people are unwilling to post a pic. But the rule is you have about 2 days to post a pic....if not, then anyone else can post a new pic to keep the game going.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## SmellinFishy

Sarotherodon knauerae
"This new species is one of the smallest known Sarotherodon, with a maximum recorded size of only 75.2 mm (around 3") in adult males. Males are normally golden, sometimes with a metallic golden-green sheen and irregular dark blotches or dots representing residues of juvenile striping. Breeding males have black on the underside of the head and body. Females are light grey with a metallic bluish-golden iridescence on the flanks.

Sarotherodon knauerae is a gregarious, predominantly bottom-dwelling cichlid and appears to be commonest in relatively shallow water close to the shore. It is a detritivore that feeds from soft and hard substrates and from the water's surface. The species is a maternal mouthbrooder, thought to breed mainly during the rainy season (August-September) but spawning and brood care have not been observed in the field.

The species is named in honour of Mrs. Barbara Knauer, formerly of the Max Planck Institute in Seewiesen."

Really cool fish. Do you raise these?


----------



## BC in SK

SmellinFishy said:


> Sarotherodon knauerae


Nope.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Tilapia guianasana_.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Tilapia guianasana_.


Yes, that is correct!


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I may have used this species before, but I don't feel like searching the whole thread, so I'll just throw it up here. Besides, it's rare enough that I think it might be a challenge for some of the newer players.


----------



## BC in SK

"exCichlasoma" tuyrense


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yep, you're back up again.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Satanoperca lilith in the URL and not sure its right.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Satanoperca Lilith


No, it is not that. Just decided to call it that as a joke. :lol:


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Satanoperca Lilith
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not that. Just decided to call it that as a joke. :lol:
Click to expand...

Stinker!!!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Maybe a clue? No idea where to start on that one.  
Or maybe you prefer to play with yourself? :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Stinker!!!


There is nothing "stinker" about it; looking at the url is not identifying a cichlid!


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Maybe a clue?


Well, it's only been 6 days, but O.K.
It's one of at least 4 cichlids with same specific epithet, meaning "beautiful" in latin. Three of these cichlids are very common in the hobby..... this one is not. It comes from the Democratic Republic of the Congo.


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stinker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing "stinker" about it; looking at the url is not identifying a cichlid!
Click to expand...

I had hoped you would take that in the tone it was intended BC....fun and games ... sorry if you took that wrong way.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Tylochromis pulcher


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Tylochromis pulcher


That is correct! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Pyxichromis orthostoma


----------



## cichlid-gal

Yes!


----------



## SmellinFishy

So are these picks of fish you own? Or are you looking for fish on the web to post?


----------



## BC in SK

SmellinFishy said:


> So are these picks of fish you own? Or are you looking for fish on the web to post?


Either; they can be your own fish, off the web, or from where ever.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## SmellinFishy

BC in SK said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are these picks of fish you own? Or are you looking for fish on the web to post?
> 
> 
> 
> Either; they can be your own fish, off the web, or from where ever.
Click to expand...

Ahhhahahaha! ****...that's no fun. Next time I post one of hieko bleher's ultra rare finds!! :lol:


----------



## BC in SK

SmellinFishy said:


> Next time I post


Well, there won't be a "next time" with out identifying the cichlid.....and with out actually guessing, no chance to get it right.

Time to start giving clues. The fish comes from the world's 4th largest island.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ptychochromis ? erm arg one of three species I guess. Plumping outragous guess at inornatus.
Erm is that a joke at my expence. If so very very clever. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## SmellinFishy

BC in SK said:


> SmellinFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I post
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there won't be a "next time" with out identifying the cichlid.....and with out actually guessing, no chance to get it right.
> 
> Time to start giving clues. The fish comes from the world's 4th largest island.
Click to expand...

There will be eventually,all I got is time, but I'm not gonna waist it looking for some fish you found on google... This game would be so much more fun if it were RARE fish we OWN!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Do you own any rare cichlids? I for sure do not.  
Erm guessing again if thats OK.
_Ptychochromis oligacanthus_ ?

But then I could disgise or just show partal pics of my own to make it more interesting to more folk?
Guessing right is needed first I guess. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## SmellinFishy

24Tropheus said:


> Do you own any rare cichlids? I for sure do not.
> Erm guessing again if thats OK.
> _Ptychochromis oligacanthus_ ?
> 
> But then I could disgise or just show partal pics of my own to make it more interesting to more folk?
> Guessing right is needed first I guess. :wink:
> 
> All the best James


Umm not really, and since your tanks are in your signature might make it too easy...
My guess is yellow ,lab?


----------



## 24Tropheus

SmellinFishy said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you own any rare cichlids? I for sure do not.
> Erm guessing again if thats OK.
> _Ptychochromis oligacanthus_ ?
> 
> But then I could disgise or just show partal pics of my own to make it more interesting to more folk?
> Guessing right is needed first I guess. :wink:
> 
> All the best James
> 
> 
> 
> Umm not really, and since your tanks are in your signature might make it too easy...
> My guess is yellow ,lab?
Click to expand...

I have kept a few others. And have some photos.
Erm yellow lab :roll: 
SK come on you have guesses to sort out and criticise. :thumb:

Hey Smellin Fishy sorry dunno your real name. Why not start up a thread following your ideas?

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

SmellinFishy said:


> RARE fish we OWN!


Well many of us could not play this game if it were about owning "rare" cichlids. And what is 'rare' today may or may not have been yesterday! Lots and lots of cichlids are very available today that were at one time very rare in the hobby......and some cichlids that were fairly common when I started to keep cichlids (ie. port acara and Mozambique cichlid) are quite rare today!

The game is about identifying cichlids. What some body owns and how rare the fish may or may not be in the hobby, IMO, is very much irrelevant.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Ptychochromis oligacanthus_ ?


Yes , that is correct! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Not too taxing I hope.
Just think its a beautiful cichlid.


----------



## BC in SK

Aulonocara sp. "lwanda"


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Aulonocara sp. "lwanda"


Guess that one was too easy? Strait in there and 100 out of 100! Your up BC in SK :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## fmueller

I didn't think it looked quite slender enough for a Juli fry, but going by the file name (julidochromistranscriptis_zps9d38053f.jpg), I guess I have to say _Julidochromis transcriptus_


----------



## BC in SK

fmueller said:


> I didn't think it looked quite slender enough for a Juli fry, but going by the file name (julidochromistranscriptis_zps9d38053f.jpg), I guess I have to say _Julidochromis transcriptus_


No, it's not. Like the last pic I posted.......just decided to give it a name, as a joke. :lol:


----------



## fmueller

Very funny. I am almost glad to hear that, because that would have been one badly deformed Juli 

How about Tropheops sp. olive "Lupingu"?

http://www.ems-vechte-aquaristik.de/htm ... ngu_3.html


----------



## BC in SK

fmueller said:


> Very funny. I am almost glad to hear that, because that would have been one badly deformed Juli
> 
> How about Tropheops sp. olive "Lupingu"?


Correct! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## fmueller




----------



## BC in SK

Oreochromis tanganicae


----------



## fmueller

Apparently too easy! Your turn again.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## SmellinFishy

Astatotilapia nubila


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Pundamilia macrocephala?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm plenty more guesses were that came from. I guess quite a few Vic basen cichlids have similar colouration and are real hard for someone like me to tell apart.  :wink: 
You think its a case of covergent evolution or am I just drawing unbased conclusions?

Thats kind of just me saying guys I have not the answer yet but kind of think right track but very wrong guess.

I kind of know I have seen it before just ...............arg.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> I guess quite a few Vic basen cichlids have similar colouration


Very true. Lot's that are difficult to tell a part!


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Pundamilia macrocephala?


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Neochromis greenwoodi


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichlid-gal said:


> Neochromis greenwoodi


I think your going to score with that one!


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neochromis greenwoodi
> 
> 
> 
> I think your going to score with that one!
Click to expand...

Yup. Got to say it is right. Even though I see it listed as Mbipi mibipia. http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=126 D'ont even see it listed as a synonym, but I find a few sites where the exact same pic is listed as Neochromis greenwoodi. So yes, :thumb: cichlid -gal, your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Placidochromis sp "electra mandalawi"


----------



## cichlid-gal

Nope


----------



## gverde

Naevochromis chrysogaster


----------



## cichlid-gal

gverde said:


> Naevochromis chrysogaster


 SCORE...you are up Gverde!


----------



## gverde

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7875 ... hromis.jpg


----------



## gverde




----------



## 24Tropheus

:-?

Naevochromis chrysogaster again?


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> :-?
> 
> Naevochromis chrysogaster again?


I think the mouth/head is different, the dorsal stripe is also not yellow, and the coloration on the body is different but sometimes age makes a difference. I say not N. chrysogaster (but I've been known to be wrong on many ID's)...in the meantime I'll have to look around to see what else I think it might be :roll:


----------



## cichlid-gal

Sciaenochromis psammophilus


----------



## 24Tropheus

Guess your right.
On the off chance I will go for.
Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Guess your right.
> On the off chance I will go for.
> Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


I like yours better  Good job and that's one beautiful fish


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


Sometimes different sites have the same fish ( even the same picture) listed as different species. C-F forum has the exact same picture listed as Stigmatochromis pleurosphilus http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1266 The Cichlid Room Companion has the exact same picture listed as Stigmatochromis sp. "pleurosphilus mdoka" http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=236

I doubt any of us are really in a position to determine which it is. But I would tend to think the C-F profile was probably made before it was realized the fish is a potentially undescribed species. The Cichlid Room Companion is often very accurate and up to date. Then again, sometimes potentially undescribed species prove to be the same as an already decribed species.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep another big difference is all this site is free and you have to pay to subscribe to the other to see it all.
Erm is that a yes your up James or do I have to say Stigmatochromis sp. "pleurosphilus mdoka" first?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Its kind of what should I do without gverde saying yep or nope?


----------



## gverde

Yep, its Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus mdoka. That's what the website says anyway.


----------



## fmueller

Just for the record, 'mdoka' is simply the name of a variant or color morph - presumably named after the place where the fish are found. It is not part of the scientific name of the species. Scientifically, _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ 'mdoka' are _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_. But of course for the hobbyist not all _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ are _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ 'mdoka' :lol:

And now back to our popular Cichlid Guessing Game


----------



## 24Tropheus

8)

I want both what this fish is and what its listed as on the wiki.
If you could send em a real photo it would be good. :wink: 


All the best James


----------



## ratbones86

Flowerhorn: regular flowerhorns, pearl scale flowerhorns, golden flowerhorns, and faders


----------



## 24Tropheus

1/2 way there. What do the wiki have it as?
I kind of want both in the same post to win. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

Well it is a fish that is primarily Amphilophus trimaculatus. But more then likely hybrid CA cichlid because it does not really fit the trimac type, for many reasons! It is what would often be called a 'low grade flower horn', as it is likely offspring from CA crosses, that does not meet the standard for a flower horn breed but has enough Amphilophus trimaculatus genetics that to say it is not a pure Amphilophus trimaculatus would be more then difficult. With out a DNA test that could find the other CA cichlid genes, and with out a reputable source for the fish to verify that it is in fact an Amphilophus trimaculatum, call it a 'low grade flowerhorn'.

By the way, this contradicts rule #3 on pg. 1 of this thread. Or at least the spirit of it :lol: supposed to be an actual species, not a hybrid! Exception being regular aquarium strains that have become a hybrid of closely related species, because of the modern trend to draw lines between exremeley minor differences. The offspring of very deliberate hybirdization is supposed to be excluded from this game!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ah well I for sure did not notice that rule as I did not bother reading em all.
If its a hybrid then you could tell the wiki that? And send em a real photo of Amphilophus trimaculatus?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimac_cichlid

I guess I should post another cichlid?
This one is for sure found in the wild but guessed to be a natural hybrid.
Dunno is that against the "rules"? 


All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh I guess I should say sorry ratbones and BK for waisting your time a bit.
And should say the new cichlid was found in the wild, just may or may not have been overfished to extinction, depending on what reports you listen to.

All the best James


----------



## DriverChaoz

Tropheus Moorii "Ilangi" if correct you can toss out a new one lol


----------



## 24Tropheus

Thats what it gats called but as its hybrid I need.
Tropheus species 1 x Tropheus species 2 = Tropheus hybrid (Ilangi)

Kind of need the two species. Moorii being close. (But wrong as it has a capital. :wink: )

Variant in each case being (Nkamba Bay).

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

fmueller said:


> Scientifically, _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ 'mdoka' are _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_. But of course for the hobbyist not all _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ are _Stigmatochromis pleurosphhilus_ 'mdoka' :lol:


 Assuming, that what has been collected from Mdoka and was once thought by some to be Stigmatochromis pleurospilus is in fact, S. pleurospilus and NOT an undescribed species. According to this abstract,http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.2988/10-30.1, S. pleurospilus is only known from it's holotype. If it is in fact, only known from it's holotype, then S. pleurospilus is not even in the hobby. The Cichlid Room Companion lists the fish in question as a potentially undescribed species and has a picture of the preserved holotype , for S. pleurospilus.

I bring up the question of sources, because there sometimes is conflicting info, confusion, error or even dispute about which species it is. Some sources are better the others. Wiki, IMO, is very usefull to get general info on a lot of things but is not always accurate info when it comes to cichlids. Amphilophus trimaculatus is especially poor. Some wrong info; no citations and a picture that most people some what familiar with cichlids would be 99% sure is a hybrid. I've posted fish, thinking they were Teleocichla monnogramma and Mbipia mbipi because that is what they were listed as from my source .......and have to say yes to guesses of T. cetrarchus and Neochromis greenwoodi because other sources on the net list the same pic as that. And I am in no position to determine which it is! :lol: I think if it is listed in C-F species profile, then you got to say yes to it, because it is a credible enough source, even if it is not always up to date or 100% accurate.


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Thats what it gats called but as its hybrid I need.
> Tropheus species 1 x Tropheus species 2 = Tropheus hybrid (Ilangi)
> 
> Kind of need the two species. Moorii being close. (But wrong as it has a capital. :wink: )
> 
> Variant in each case being (Nkamba Bay).
> 
> All the best James


so Tropheus moorii ilangi "Nkamba Bay" or Tropheus moorii ilangi yellow "Nkamba Bay" would be the way you would prefer to see this


----------



## 24Tropheus

Close enough.
Tropheus sp "Red" (Nkamba Bay) x Tropheus moorii (Nkamba Bay) = Tropheus hybrid (Ilangi) being 100%
No one but Ad Konings seems to have bothered to taking a wild photo of the Tropheus moorii (Nkamba Bay) as its quite dull and not exported or Tropheus sp "Red" (Nkamba Bay) pure as its just a duller version of Ndole/Chimba and not exported much.

Your up cichlid-gal :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Arg that last post sounds like I am a pseudo expert trying to teach you stuff. Tropheus is kind of my passion (and downfall) as my user name implies. No offence ment.
Come on cichild girl (sorry but I would rather know your real name) give us another fix of trying to prove what sad cichlid geeks we are and post another pic for us to argue about and try and Id. :wink:
For sure best if its one of yours but then kind of you have the whole web to search and copy if you feel so inclined. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Astatheros robertsoni


----------



## cichlid-gal

Correct BC....your turn


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Astatheros robertsoni


Rats too slow again. BC in SK 8) Id come on I wana go again. First I need one to guess at. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

Well, here's one to guess at:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh hard one. No idea kind of looks a bit like a young Lobochilotes labiatus but kind of stumped without a clue. 8)


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> young Lobochilotes labiatus


Nope...but it is Tanganyikan.


----------



## 24Tropheus

May need more help. Kind of seen it I think but kind of a lot to go through as for sure do not remember the name.
Pretty sure its wrong but next guess Interochromis loocki

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus

The famous wonderful Sonia Guinane supplied me with the real answer...............
Gnathochromis pfefferi


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Gnathochromis pfefferi


Yes, that is correct :thumb: "exGnathochromis" pfefferi. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

This may be a hard one.


----------



## BC in SK

Lepidiolamprologus kamambae


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Lepidiolamprologus kamambae


Wow thats a bit good. Not many photos of it yet.
Kind of how did you know?
Your up again :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Well I am going to have to go for it because the markings are so similar even though its normaly a much more elongate fish. Maybe a young one?
Perissodus eccentricus
Realy stuck.  
Thing is if I had ever seen it I would remember. For sure no looker. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Perissodus eccentricus


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Guess I will have to waite for a clue or maybe more than one. 
Kind of wish these came faster. Its kind of a slow moving game?


----------



## BC in SK

O.K., I'll give a few clues.

It is from lake Tanganyika. Bi-parental mouthbrooder. It's a scale eater and also sometimes attacks to steal eggs away from other mouthbrooders.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Plecodus straeleni Chituta


----------



## BC in SK

Yes, that is correct :thumb: Your turn.
"Chituta" being the collection point, and not part of the species name.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## 24Tropheus

No prizes for Thorichthys 
yellow fins so guessing Thorichthys affinis
For sure not an id just a guess. :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal

no...try again Troph


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichlid-gal said:


> no...try again Troph


 8) Thorichthys meeki
Never been much good at CA cichlids just do not know the things to look for.
Will get it eventualy I guess only 9 species


----------



## 24Tropheus

Thorichthys callolepis prob a better guess but not finding an exact match. :-?


----------



## cichlid-gal

Nope...you need to go further "south" in the Americas to find this beauty!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Thorichthys pasionis Guatemala or even further south?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Or real far south Thorichthys aureus Belize (native), Guatemala (native), Honduras (native)?

Funny thing before this game I kinda thought all Thorichthys were Mexican.


----------



## BC in SK

Australoheros ykeregua


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> Australoheros ykeregua


Correct BC 

and Troph...my clue meant go to South America (I guess I should have said it wasn't Thorichthys but I didn't realize you were focused on them...sorry). A. ykeregua was identified in 2011 and is found in Argentinean territory in the tributaries of the río Uruguay. I also wanted to share that the Latin word for southern is Australis while the Guaraní word ykeregua means neighbor hence we have a fish I will nicknamel "Southern neighbor".


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Hey, James, I guess now you know the real reason you get "no points for Thorichthys"! :lol:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

Parachromis motaguensis


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Parachromis dovii


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

exCichlasoma grammodes


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## beachtan

Amphilophus calobrense


----------



## BC in SK

beachtan said:


> Amphilophus calobrense


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.

Also known as Astatheros calobrensis , although the genus Astatheros not recognized by some.


----------



## beachtan

yay!! : )

ok, heres one...


----------



## BC in SK

Greenwoodochromis bellcrossi


----------



## beachtan

aww!! you are good! was it too easy??


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## beachtan

hmm.. madagasgar maybe... some kind of paratilapia?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Kinda looks like your common Mozambique mouthbrooder
Oreochromis mossambicus.

Would be kinda shocked if BC in SK popped up such an easy common one though. :-?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Kinda looks like your common Mozambique mouthbrooder
> Oreochromis mossambicus.
> 
> Would be kinda shocked if BC in SK popped up such an easy common one though. :-?


 Well yes I would. But your guess was close but not quite!!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ah think I am out of my depth. Not got much good stuff on the close species.
Kind of see something a bit like it but can not find what its newer accurate name is.

Well going to say it anyway.
Black Oreochromis which was
Oreochromis urolepis hornorum I think
but kind of unsure what it should be called now or if its right.

Maybe just confirm its an Oreochromis or not for now, then we can look at species without losing hope. 

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:



> Oreochromis urolepis hornorum


No, close.....and yes, it is Oreochromis.


----------



## ratbones86

Oreochromis spilurus spilurus?


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oreochromis urolepis urolepis
Sorry kind of stabbing in the dark. Not found a website with many good photos.
Could you share yours when/if we get it?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Oreochromis urolepis urolepis


No. Don't need particular subspecies. So really the same guess, again.
Species name sufficient (genus + specific epithet).
The fish in question does have 2 subspecies, although I do not know which of the 2 it is. One sub-species is endemic to lake Malawi, the other is endemic to lakes Chilwa and Chiuta.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oreochromis shiranus


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Oreochromis shiranus


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well google and firefox is the real winner. Still not found a photo of em on the web kind of like to read a bit about em and see more info and photos if you can give me a link by PM.
Anyhoo on with the game.

Line bred but pure.
Oh is that OK BC in SK?


----------



## BC in SK

Labidochromis sp. "hongi"


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Still not found a photo of em on the web kind of like to read a bit about em and see more info and photos if you can give me a link


Well, if you google Oreochromis shiranus pictures, http://www.google.ca/search?q=oreoc...Vs4HYCg&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=744#imgrc=_ you will find a number of pictures, info and academic papers. Top row from left to right, drawing of a male, 2nd pic a female (if you click on either of these it does have some info), 4th and 5th pics of a male. 2nd row, left to right, 6th pic the picture used by cichlid room companion, probably female (?), 7th one of a few academic papers with some interesting info http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1003488914580#page-1. 3rd row, 4th pic of juvies, click on that some more picshttp://www.ciklid.se/artregister/artreg_visa_art.php?ID=1892, picture at the end of 3rd row is the picture I used. 5th row middle; 6th row,2nd and 5th pic; 7th row, 1st and 4th picture; 14th row, 2nd pic.


----------



## BC in SK

BC in SK said:


> 7th one of a few academic papers with some interesting info


2nd row, 7th pic (the end on far right). Better off clicking directly on to it (you gat 1st 2 pages of study) instead of my link that gives only the abstract.


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Labidochromis sp. "hongi"


 8) 
Thanks for the links.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=oreochrom ... B600%3B352 give away photo. 8)

You are right as usual and up again :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

Well, I have had this picture up on MFK for almost 6 months,(since dec. 12, 2012), with only 1 guess!http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...d-Guessing-Game-CA-SA-Cichlids-Only!!/page281 I'll post it here and see which forum can identify it 1st, although they have had a 6 month head start!


----------



## cichlid-gal

Apistogramma atahualpa


----------



## cichlid-gal

2nd guess Nannacara anomala


----------



## 24Tropheus

Arg so many Apistos.
Erm male? and with suprisingly little long dorsal fin rays.
No face bar. Tail spot bar erm............
Apistogramma acrensis or gossei


----------



## BC in SK

Nope, none that have been guessed yet.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well pretty sure its not Laetacara fulvipinnis :wink: 
Erm we got the genus yet?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Well pretty sure its not Laetacara fulvipinnis :wink:
> Erm we got the genus yet?


Yes, it is NOT Laetacara fulvipinnis.
Gonna try to avoid giving hints.....at least not yet.


----------



## cichlid-gal

apistogrammoides pucallpaensis


----------



## 24Tropheus

Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis

Wow I am too slow, thats what Simon (BCA site) just guessed. :thumb: 
Kinda hope its right.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> apistogrammoides pucallpaensis


  Bingo :thumb:

Single species genus.


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis
> 
> Wow I am too slow, thats what Simon (BCA site) just guessed. :thumb:
> Kinda hope its right.


Who is Simon and what is the BCA site?

BC ----- am I up then?


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> BC ----- am I up then?


Most certainly. You got it 1st.
Less then 3 hrs. .......sure beats 6 months with no I.D. :lol:


----------



## cichlid-gal

cichlid-gal said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis
> 
> Wow I am too slow, thats what Simon (BCA site) just guessed. :thumb:
> Kinda hope its right.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Simon and what is the BCA site?
> 
> BC ----- am I up then?
Click to expand...

Great! Tell Simon he needs to come play at THIS site1!!! :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Lithochromis rufus


----------



## BC in SK

Platyaeniodus degeni


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> Platyaeniodus degeni


OMGosh...BC you stun me...truly. I think Vics are so hard to ID as so many look alike and you come up with the right one right off the bat!!!! OK...go get the next one for us BC... :wink:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Greenwoodochromis christyi


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Greenwoodochromis christyi


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Limnochromis staneri


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Limnochromis staneri


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Hey while on a roll why give up. :wink: 
Neolamprologus obscurus or mondabu


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Neolamprologus obscurus or mondabu


Neither.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Abactochromis labrosus


----------



## 24Tropheus

Neolamprologus prochilus


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Neolamprologus prochilus


Nope. Not Lamprologine. Ectodini tribe.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Abactochromis labrosus


Nope. Tanganiyikan. Ectodini tribe. List of genera in Tribes:http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php


----------



## 24Tropheus

Trematochromis benthicola


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Trematochromis benthicola


Yes. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trematochromis benthicola
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Your turn.
Click to expand...

Well I kind of ran out of wrong answers to give. :wink:

Hope this one is a little but not too much of a challenge.


----------



## BC in SK

Neolamprologus signatus


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep a female. Still the answer was not immediate. Hope you enjoyed it.

Your up again :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Hope you enjoyed it.


Yes, I did. Was a bit of a challenge to find a match. Didn't really know what it was to begin with other then I figured it was Tanganyikan


----------



## BC in SK

Posting pic again because photobucket went a little 'funny'.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ermmm I sure do not recognise it strait off or even familiar to me, I do not know where to start unless thats a Tilapia spot on the dorsal?


----------



## cichlid-gal

Congolapia bilineata


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Congolapia bilineata


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Sarotherodon mvogoi


----------



## cichlid-gal

Yes BC....you are right! Your turn


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

Petenia splendida


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Petenia splendida


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

A Serranochromis? Maybe Serranochromis angusticeps?
Again finding any pics of many Serranochromis real hard.


----------



## 24Tropheus

OOOOOOh just found this http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... w&tbm=isch
and http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... B640%3B426

Now I am smug waiting for the answer. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Serranochromis angusticeps?(


Yes. :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Pritty one?


----------



## cichlid-gal

OMG...a guess for sure... Protomelas taeniolatus (Namalenje Is.) and this one is a pritty fish!


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichlid-gal said:


> OMG...a guess for sure... Protomelas taeniolatus (Namalenje Is.) and this one is a pritty fish!


Another very beautiful cichlid (perhaps more so) (with I think similar colours/markings) but not right sorry.


----------



## BC in SK

Lethrinops albus


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Lethrinops albus


No. Guess that can one be similar too.


----------



## BC in SK

Tramitichromis lituris


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> Tramitichromis lituris


Thats what he is. Good job. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

Orthochromis polyacanthus


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Orthochromis polyacanthus


Yes, that is correct! :thumb: 
Marking around the eye and mouth, typical characteristic of this genus. There may be some question, whether or not, the fish is in fact O. polycanthus as the I.D. has not been verified. Orthochromis are fairly new to the hobby, and are recently imported.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## 24Tropheus

Pseudotropheus elegans


----------



## cichlid-gal

Nope


----------



## BC in SK

Cyathochromis obliquidens


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> Cyathochromis obliquidens


 :thumb: Correct! Your turn


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Guess Parananochromis sp maybe Parananochromis longirostris ?


----------



## cichlid-gal

Chromidotilapia mrac ... beautiful fish by the way. Going on my Fish I Like list


----------



## 24Tropheus

Better than my guess I think on genus. Erm just in case you missed on species I will go Chromidotilapia guentheri.

:-? Me I kind of see nothing special beauty wise in the whole genus let alone these species. :-?


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Better than my guess I think on genus. Erm just in case you missed on species I will go Chromidotilapia guentheri.
> 
> :-? Me I kind of see nothing special beauty wise in the whole genus let alone these species. :-?


They remind me of my L. robertsi actually.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Chromidotilapia mrac


Yes, that is correct. :thumb: It is a nice looking fish, cichlid fourum uses the same pic for their profile:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2370


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Geophagus steindachneri


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> Geophagus steindachneri


Yes! Go.....!!!!!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Wow what a great looking cichlid.
No prizes for genus Crenicichla but I have not yet found anything as good looking.
Can you confirm Crenicichla sp or should I widen the search?
Closest I have found is Crenicichla phaiospilus


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Crenicichla phaiospilus


Nope.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

It is a somewhat skinny _Crenicichla acutirostris_.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Crenicichla acutirostris_.


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Can not argue with that. James he does some leg work he shoots but hits the woodwork. Simple tap in for Mr Chromedome. :wink: 
Come on post another to guess at. I got a great one to post. But to get a chance of posting it I think just got to get my shooting boots on.  
Seriously Mr Chromedome please get on and post a pic. We are waiting.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Not the best photo ever, but it will do.


----------



## BC in SK

Cryptoheros panamensis


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I wondered if that might not be too easy. Correct, you are up again!


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> too easy


Pretty much any picture of a CA cichlid will be instant recognition the very moment I see it! A few groupings are difficult to distinguish:
A) Some of the midas cichlid -types (citrenellus complex) can be difficult to distinguish. With out knowing collection point, in the real world, it may be next to impossible to I.D. with any certainty....of course in a guessing game it could only be a few guesses away. 
B) Some groupings of Veija/Paratheraps....again can only be a few guesses away at most.
C) Sometimes difficult to distinguish between Parachromis motaguensis, P. loisellei and P. friedrichsthallii. But in most instances, just difficult to be 100% certain.
D)Some obscure undescribed species.

For me, generally, rift lake cichlids are quite a challane to I.D. There are so many of them and have had less interest in them, over the years.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

What 840 species in lake Malawi alone? Kind of like the rest all put together. Except all haplochromines and many very very similar. :wink:

Thats a good one. WA?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Congochromis sabinae_? That would be too easy.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Congochromis sabinae_?


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Following the leader Chromedome....Congochromis dimidiatus "Zaire"


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Congochromis dimidiatus "Zaire"


No idea if this fish is from Zaire, or not, but yes, that is correct :thumb: Congochromis dimidiatus.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

Simochromis babualti


----------



## 24Tropheus

Hey this game is realy heating up. You got to be quick. I missed two already.
Just in case BK in SK only hit the post I will try
Simochromis pleurospilus


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:



> Simochromis babualti


That is correct! Your turn :dancing:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Humm only its mother could love it. He so ugly :wink:

Its prob a bad guesss, the mouth open kind of making it harder to Id.

Oxylapia polli?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Oxylapia polli?


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Wow sorry that caught me unprepared.


----------



## BC in SK

Even though it is not a common fish (yet?), seen lot's of pics of this fish on forums, recently.
Alcolapia alcalicus


----------



## 24Tropheus

Dunno if it ever will be common given its bizzar conditions requirements (which funny enough kind of match my tap water very very hard and alkali). Been trying to get hold of it (cheaper easier TB) for years in the UK.
Nearest breeder seems to be in Spain.
You are of caurse right! 8)


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

Your fishes colors are brighter than this one but its the closest I could find... Chromidotilapia kingsleyae?


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Chromidotilapia kingsleyae?


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh I was so convinced that was right I stopped looking.
Another Chromidotilapia say Chromidotilapia melaniae or maybe a different genus say Benitochromis maybe Benitochromis batesii?
Sorry for the blunderbuss approach, all these guys look the same to me.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Chromidotilapia melaniae Benitochromis batesii?


Neither.


----------



## 24Tropheus

And no clue as to genus. :thumb: 
Now its blue and has big fins.
Just not finding it.
Closest so far, Chromidotilapia mrac


----------



## 24Tropheus

Another total guess Divandu albimarginatus.
But still not finding a match. Nice one BC realy making me work. :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Oh I was so convinced that was right I stopped looking.
> Another Chromidotilapia say Chromidotilapia melaniae or maybe a different genus say Benitochromis maybe Benitochromis batesii?
> Sorry for the blunderbuss approach, all these guys look the same to me.


You are finding the same ones I am James...and mrac also...I thought the same. This is a tough one...agreed...HINTS???


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Chromidotilapia mrac


Nope.


24Tropheus said:


> Divandu albimarginatus


Nope.
Well, all of the guesses so far are with in the right grouping. It is from the tribe Chromidotilapiini. But none of the guesses are from the right genus.
Here's a list again, of the genera in tribes:http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php Look at the list of Chromidotilapiini (and you can scratch off Chromidotilapia, Benitochromis and Divandu  )


----------



## cichlid-gal

Thysochromis ansorgii


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Thysochromis ansorgii


Yup. That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Rats I looked at those but did not seem to have as much colour or the fin size


----------



## 24Tropheus

If that had not thrown me off the sent I would soon have found
http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... 1500%3B998 :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## 24Tropheus

Amphilophus rostratus


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Amphilophus rostratus


Yes...you are up ... GO!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Wow was not at all sure on that one. Lucky guess :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal

Caprichromis orthognathus


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichlid-gal said:


> Caprichromis orthognathus


Wow quick and accurate :thumb: 
Your go.


----------



## cichlid-gal

I have fallen in love with this fish...thinking of how I can get some into my existing tanks...might be an easy one but its too special to ignore...enjoy


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep would love to see one in the flesh.
Sadly no good name yet I think.
Lethrinops sp. 'red cap'
being the best I know.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh googling fishbase seems some think its a variant (Itungi) of Lethrinops albus
Me I dunno


----------



## aicardi

That is one beautiful specimen.


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Yep would love to see one in the flesh.
> Sadly no good name yet I think.
> Lethrinops sp. 'red cap'
> being the best I know.


Yes...Lethrinops sp. "red cap" .... nice job!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Genus easy but species. Well I would have guessed wrong so.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Neolamprologus helianthus


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichlid-gal said:


> Neolamprologus helianthus


Yep thats the one. Guess I will never know if you knew for sure or your a brave gambler. :wink:

Your go.cichlid-gal :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal

James...all my answers are guesses as I really am only well familiar with my fish...the other 1490 or so other cichlids....well, I'm trying to learn about a few of them by playing this game


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well I thought I was good till I found BK :wink: .
Erm just to cut down the looking is the Tribe, Chromidotilapiini or Tilapiini?
Its for sure nothing I have seen in a tank. :wink: 
Oh going for a poor guess based on the black chin Chromidotilapia elongata
Have a better look tommorow when I have more time.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sorry typo BC not BK.


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Well I thought I was good till I found BK :wink: .
> Erm just to cut down the looking is the Tribe, Chromidotilapiini or Tilapiini?
> Its for sure nothing I have seen in a tank. :wink:
> Oh going for a poor guess based on the black chin Chromidotilapia elongata
> Have a better look tommorow when I have more time.
> 
> All the best James


The tribe is not Chromidotilapiini or Tilapiini
The fish is not a Chromidotilapia elongata


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The only thing that even looks close to that is _Etia nguti_. They still haven't figured out exactly what it's related to.


----------



## 24Tropheus

More fool me.
Funny enough I was looking for a good photo of Etia nguti to be a right pain to get (last couple of posts) but could not find one.

Not saying its not right. Just where did you get that photo!


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> More fool me.
> Funny enough I was looking for a good photo of Etia nguti to be a right pain to get (last couple of posts) but could not find one.
> 
> Not saying its not right. Just where did you get that photo!


Not so difficult to find pictures of just about any particular species. Get on to google pictures http://images.google.com/search?hl=...78,d.aWc&fp=39a58a5e3ba63538&biw=1600&bih=744, with what ever cichlid species will get you there, back space over the name, and then type in which ever species you are looking for, then click on the blue box.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Mr Chromedome said:


> The only thing that even looks close to that is _Etia nguti_. They still haven't figured out exactly what it's related to.


That is correct! Your turn Chromedome 

and 2nd row, 1st pic
https://www.google.com/search?q=Eti...tOsnlyAGL8YDYCQ&ved=0CD4QsAQ&biw=1517&bih=714


----------



## cichlid-gal

Is there somewhere in particular we are supposed to get pics from? I try to make sure that the pic I'm using looks close to or right on to the Cichlid Room Companion pics ... most of those are copyrighted so I'm never sure what pics I can use...I try to find ones that seem to be OK to use and good examples of the species


----------



## Mr Chromedome

As far as figuring out the ID of the Etia, between the body shape and the big blotch right behind the gill opening, with a spot on the gill, I didn't know of anything else like it. After my guess, I google image searched, and it was there.

Incidentally, I try to stick with my own photos. I have a lot that are still slides that need to be scanned into digital.

Since CA seems to be too easy, let us go a bit further south.


----------



## BC in SK

Apistogramma brevis


----------



## BC in SK

Apistogramma sp. "breitbinden"


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ah Apistos so easy to ID :wink: 
Just in case BC is just guessing like me.
Apistogramma sp. 'cruzeiro'


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Until two years ago, it was an undescribed species. However, it now has a name, and that's what you need to find!


----------



## BC in SK

Apistogramma megaptera (AKA A. sp. "breitbinden")


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm I get Apistogramma megaptera Mesa-Salazar & Lasso, 2012 (uncertain)
Surely following the clue we should be looking for one described in 2011 and valid

That is.
Apistogramma cinilabra
Apistogramma lineata
Apistogramma intermedia
Apistogramma piaroa
Apistogramma playayacu
Apistogramma pedunculata
Apistogramma nororientalis
Apistogramma flabellicauda
Apistogramma caudomaculata
or
Apistogramma minima
yes?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Not sure where you were looking, but according to Catalogue of Fishes and Fishbase, _Apistogramma megaptera_ was described in 2011. BC wins - again.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Was looking at http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=75
Wow of all places I thought that one reliable.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Guess it was an unreliable lateral line. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Was looking at http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=75
> Wow of all places I thought that one reliable.


Regardless of what year it was described.....posted before you did  Was pretty sure I had the right fish. Used this key to begin withhttp://apisto.sites.no/page.aspx?pageid=116 So I figured it had to be Brevis-complex. Googled Apistogramma brevis and lo and behold, appeared to be the right fish. Apparently the fish in question, when it first came to the hobby, was originally mis-IDed as A. brevis and I did not realize initially I was looking at 2 different fish. Thought to myself, quite the variable species. Then half an hour later, still looking at Apistos, noticed some adult males had long dorsal spines and A. brevis does not. Realized it was another fish, A. sp. "breitbinden".

Normally, requiring the recently described name for what was recently an undescribed species, I would call it 'nit-picking', as we are really talking about the same fish. But with Apistos, not at all! :lol: There are a couple closely related fish that are A. cf. sp. "breitbinden", so now that A. megaptera has been described, there are at least a couple closely related, potentially undescribed fish going by the name A. sp. 'breitbinden'. I guess these small little cichlids don't move great distances, so there are all kinds of isolated populations with small differences.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm lets get back to the game. :wink: 
Your latest, I may say, is a stinker. Not even a clue myself. 8) Except think we are talking WA. SUB-FAMILY: Pseudocrenilabrinae is about all I am guessing at the moment.
Going the long way round. Not jumping to Tribe yet. Let alone genus or species. 
Erm but saying that............. is it a WA. SUB-FAMILY: Pseudocrenilabrinae?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm forget that last post please. BC gives clues when hes good and ready and will not be hassled into giving em by the likes of me.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> SUB-FAMILY: Pseudocrenilabrinae?


Well, I do think 34 minutes after I post the picture is far too soon to give hints or clues. Often, I am not following the rule I made up :lol: 


bernie comeau said:


> Just a few rules:
> 4.No hints. (Unless there have been many, many wrong guesses or no one is getting it after many weeks.)


But yes, it is African and not new world. Not much of a hint though, considering how many African cichlids there are :lol:


----------



## Fogelhund

BC in SK said:


> Well, I do think 34 minutes after I post the picture is far too soon to give hints or clues. Often, I am not following the rule I made up :lol:


You're such a joker. :wink:


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Last image is abnormal coloration for the species, usually they are more noticeably barred. But there's no question that it is _Coelotilapia joka_. And yes, that is the new genus as of this week or so.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Last image is abnormal coloration for the species, usually they are more noticeably barred. But there's no question that it is _Coelotilapia joka_. And yes, that is the new genus as of this week or so.


That is correct :thumb: Your turn. I figure it 's probably a more mature specimen.....not so unusual for a lot of "tilapias" to loose markings or have them fade as they get older.

I'm fine with the new generahttp://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16168........but the new single genus, single species Tribes are a real joke :roll: from my perspective!


----------



## 24Tropheus

cichla said:


> A trend is seen to assign each genus to a tribe. I think that such monotypic groups are in contradiction to the general concept of the zoological classification. An informative classification should be a helpful tool which reflects the phylogenetic relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe Burnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it really usefull to create new tribes (Coelotilapini, Heterotilapini, Coptodini) with only one genus in each of them ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not. However, the desire to have an impact on the nomenclature is strong, and some authors can not resist. :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep I and "cichla" (whoever that is) could not agree with you more BC.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

FYI. Cichla is the reknowned taxonomist Ingo Schindler. He is very good with nomenclatural procedures, taxonomy, etc.

Sorry it took so long. Was trying to find one of my photos that might be a challenge. Not a big challenge, just a bit.


----------



## 24Tropheus

At first sight thought looks a bit like Pelvicachromis humilis
but after a quick search/look think its more Pelvicachromis signatus :?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yes, _signatus_ is correct. I believe there are only three described species in the _Pv. humilus_ complex, though there are a few populations of _humilus_ that look fairly distinct. The black spots in the dorsal identify this species.


----------



## 24Tropheus

A real real cichlid this time.
Maybe a bit of a race.
Ready steady go.


----------



## BC in SK

exCichlasoma grammodes


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> exCichlasoma grammodes


YES :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Kind of looks like the beet up Archocentrus multispinosus in my LFS.
Bet its something wild and rarer though. :-?


----------



## cichlid-gal

Australoheros sp. "red cuaro" (similar coloration markings ... shape seems different as the pic I found has a broader belly...don't know if the mouth matches or not...think its close though)


----------



## 24Tropheus

Good thinking erm yep think it could well be a Australoheros charrua or one of that crowd.
Interested to see what BC says.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Humm found a photo of a WC "Australoheros scitulus" that looks very similar to me.


----------



## cichlid-gal

The A. scitulus has great yellow finnage...might be the one James


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well if it is right you should take the credit and go cichlid gal. I was stuggling at genus level untill your post.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Australoheros sp. "red cuaro" (similar coloration markings ... shape seems different as the pic I found has a broader belly...don't know if the mouth matches or not...think its close though)


Did not think it would be found this quik! :lol:
Your turn!


----------



## cichlid-gal

Where's my dancing button...dancing button


----------



## cichlid-gal

And James...thank you for your kindness  but I'm of the mind the guesser who guesses right goes next...and I thought it would be you!!!


----------



## BC in SK

Pelmatochromis nigrofasciatus


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> Pelmatochromis nigrofasciatus


That's the one. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis_.

Quick question: are you folks unaware that the proper way to write scientific names is with italics, or do you not know how to put italics on them, or are you just lazy? :lol:


----------



## cichlid-gal

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis_.
> 
> Quick question: are you folks unaware that the proper way to write scientific names is with italics, or do you not know how to put italics on them, or are you just lazy? :lol:


I guess I just wasn't aware it was necessary (and lazy would probably be the better choice). I will try to correct that in the future. Thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep aware. Understand underlining is OK too. But yep never bothered here because hardly anyone does.
Just noticed its done on the species profiles. Nice to see. Guess it would not be a big prob to change.
Funny enough thats not what bugs me. Capitals for species name or all caps yep that did a bit but kind of got used to it. :wink: 
Oh Im not guessing because pretty sure your right on species. 8)


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Underlining was allowed in the days of typewriters, because they could not do italics. Once word processing came along, italics were pretty much expected.

I know it's not an absolute necessity, but it just makes names more understandable. And yes, I absolutely go bonkers whenever I see someone capitalizing a species name.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I was kind of thinking back to long hand. Essays and stuff.
BC seems a long time?

Just wondered when you have a name thats not ideal like Tropheus species "Red"
Should it be _Tropheus sp. "Red"_ or _Tropheus_ sp. "Red" or something else?
Kind of gets confusing?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Australoheros sp. "red cuaro" should it be _Australoheros sp. "red cuaro"_ or _Australoheros_ sp. "red cuaro"
or something different?

Sorry kind of just wittering. Erm is BC still with us and OK. Its unusual for it to be so long for him to post. Getting kind of worried if hes OK. :?


----------



## DJRansome

If it is an accepted scientific name then the whole thing is italics, no sp. and no quotes.

If it is a provisional name then the genus is italicized but the rest is not. sp. is used and the rest of the name is in quotes.

If it is a marketing name for a fish of unknown species or known hybrid you would avoid using the scientific names. For example you would say OB Peacock instead of Aulonocara OB.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The genus name is part of the scientific name, and does get italicized. However, labels on unidentified or undescribed fish, such as sp. "Whatever" do not, as they are not part of any scientific identification. They are trade names, or, if you prefer, working names used until the fish is identified/described. An actual species name that follows the sp. tag is also not italicized, sush as _Pseudotropheus_ sp. "Elongatus Chailosi". It is also acceptable in this instance to capitalize the species name, as it is not being used as such.

If, however, the tags aff. or cf. are used, they should be pointing at a relationship to a described species, which would be italicized. I have seen them used to relate to an undescribed but similar/possibly related population on a couple of occasions, but this is inappropriate; the new fish should just be given its own working name.

As for BC, perhaps he's busy today. He might even have a real life!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Mr Chromedome said:


> As for BC, perhaps he's busy today. He might even have a real life!


Well yep sure he is/has. But you checked? Last guy who did this to me. BlackShark 666 on BCA site was found dead a few hours after I got worried about his none posting. Kind of sad, had a lot of forum contact with the guy but dead within a few hours of me meeting him for the first time. Heart attack/stroke.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis_.


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

The closest I could come was _Andinoacara_ but could not find a fish with a color match or red eyes...so still looking (although this fish looks close)


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> I absolutely go bonkers whenever I see someone capitalizing a species name.


I think you mean specific epithet, as a species name is always at least 2 words (3 if there are subspecies) of which the first word (genus) always gets capitalized. Many, many organisms can have the same specific epithet (2nd word in a species name) but no 2 different organisms can have the same species name.

I don't bother with italics.......because I don't have a clue how to change the words to italics on my keyboard.


----------



## DJRansome

It still bugs me to use lower case when part of the species name is a location on the lake. Geographic names are capitalized. But I know better.

Hey I would just like people to use sentences and punctuation and skip the telephone text shortcuts...italics is the next lesson, LOL.

I have been infected though...I use LOL and IDK and other text shortcuts myself.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

*From the International Code of Zoological Nomenclature:

Article 5. Principle of Binominal Nomenclature.

5.1. Names of species. The scientific name of a species, and not of a taxon of any other rank, is a combination of two names (a binomen), the first being the generic name and the second being the specific name. The generic name must begin with an upper-case letter and the specific name must begin with a lower-case letter.*

The second part of the name is the specific name, aka species name to most of the rabble. :lol: The full binomial is the species' scientific name. The full binomial cannot be repeated for another species, but the specific/species name can be used in another Genus.

*DJRansome*, if the fish is identified as sp. "Location", then it is appropriate to capitalize the location name as that is not a specific name. If it is a binomial species name with Location after it, then it is also capitalized, as that is simply identifying the population and again is not part of the scientific name. However, if you are talking about a species described using the place it came from, e.g., _Aulonocara nyassae_, then no, that does not get capitalized. The problem is a lot of Malawian Cichlid keepers tend to leave out the sp. after the genus and before the location.

And if the fish isn't _Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis_, than perhaps it is _Chaetobranchopsis australis_. Not sure I'd believe that the photo was correctly identified if that's the name they had on it, though.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> [specific/species name


Specific name = specific epithet. But it is most definitely NOT the species name. A species name is at least 2 words. Two completely different organisms can not have the same species name, but many can have the same specific epithet. If the specific epithet was the species name, then many, many organisms would have the same species name!



Mr Chromedome said:


> And if the fish isn't _Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis_, than perhaps it is _Chaetobranchopsis australis_


Neither.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Found the picture you used, labeled as _Chaetobranchus flavescens_ - but I believe it's misidentified. The red eye says it's a _Chaetobranchopsis_.

Go again, I consider finding the photo to be cheating.

So I'm assuming you never refer to the first part as the Genus name, only as the generic epithet? Seriously. The binomial scientific name is identified in many places as Genus-species to identify the two parts. Specific or species name are equally usable, but the full binomial is the species SCIENTIFIC name.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Mr Chromedome said:


> Go again, I consider finding the photo to be cheating.


I'm not sure what you mean by that post Chromedome.

I could not identify any species other than those in my tanks if I didn't look at pictures of other fish. I am not "cichlid savy" enough to look at picture of a fish and say oh...its this one. I'm just learning many of the species and how they look. Every time someone posts a picture of a fish I learn about a species I most likely knew nothing about. I search for a fish that resembles the posted pic ...sometimes you find pics that help identify it or pics that look like it or is similar to it. I don't consider that cheating. If you can't do that in this game and that is considered cheating I am totally confused. Guess this game is a step above my abilities Chromedome as I'm not an identification expert and don't claim to be...just trying to have fun and learn about more cichlids and learn "how" to identify them (by being exposed to more and more species through pictures and looking them up).


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Found the picture you used, labeled as _Chaetobranchus flavescens_ - but I believe it's misidentified. The red eye says it's a _Chaetobranchopsis_.


I very much disagree. I believe it is correctly identified. Look at the markings underneath the eye. Look at the body shape and finnage. The red on the anal and caudal fin, and the pattern on the fins. The markings on the body. All of these match Chaetobranchus flavescens, and do not fit Chaetobranchopsis orbicularis. I think you are making far too much over it's red eye. Chaetobranchus flavescens has a red to orange colored eye, though I think you would be hard pressed to find another picture with such a bright red eye. Thought it was a good picture, and did not think too much about it's eye color as throwing a 'curve ball'.



Mr Chromedome said:


> The binomial scientific name is identified in many places as Genus-species to identify the two parts. Specific or species name are equally usable.


No they are most definitely not equally usable to refer to the same thing. A species name is at least 2 words! This usage very well have come from places where the binomial scientific name is described as Genus-species, but to call the specific name the species name is incorrect. It is only one part of a species name, as is the genus. I think if you are going to make a big deal about capitalization and italics, then the least you could do would be to use the correct term.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The same term can be used for both, it's a matter of context. Species name is not an adequately descriptive term by itself. You can have a species common name, a species scientific name, and the species name within the Genus. I've known ichthyologists who refer to the "specific name" as the species name, including Dr. Stan Weitzmann of the National Museum of Natural History. So there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm where is the new pic to ID?

The game would end if we did not use others photos. Lets just say Mr Chromedome you win that game. But rather than leave you playing with yourself. I ask again ........wheres the new pic to guess at?


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Big male CA. _Amphilophus_ I think. Not much colour or markings to help going to guess _hogaboomorum_.


----------



## BC in SK

Nope, not Amphilophus hogaboomorum


----------



## cichlid-gal

Paratheraps breidohri


----------



## BC in SK

Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sticking with _Amphilophus_ because I think that bits right unless its a huge convict or something similar going for _Amphilophus chancho_ this time.
Bars not clear enough for a barred _Amphilophus citrinellus_ surely. :-?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> convict


That is correct. Your turn.
Regular aquarium strain convict. Now that there are 4 species of convict cichlids, no real way of knowing which species, or whether it is a mix of them.

Thought it would be more obvious, but the photo taken from the front, as well as the particular aggressive state the fish is in at moment in time, has the white coloration very grey, and the bars barely visible. I guess pictures like these, of the same fish would have been more obvious:http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/7b38_zps204baa18.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/7b23_zps5e4b9e52.jpg or when the fish was younger:http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/IMG_2002-1.jpg
But I think that would have been too easy!


----------



## 24Tropheus

:dancing: Yep prob made that harder than it was.  Ok apologies for the low quality but my own fish and cheap point and shoot camera.


----------



## BC in SK

Lepidiolamprologus meeli


----------



## 24Tropheus

Some dispute over whether these are "hobby _L.meeli_" (real _L.meeli_ being different) or realy a _L.hecqui_ variant.

For sure I am saying yep your go!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

_Ophthalmotilapia nasuta_ (Kachese)


----------



## cichlid-gal

could be _Ophthalmotilapia nasuta_ (Kipilli) also


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Ophthalmotilapia nasuta_


That is Correct :thumb: Your turn.
Though as far as collection point, I believe the source lists it as Chimba.

Quite the odd snout this cichlid has!


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_ Mikrogeophagus altispinosus_


----------



## cichlid-gal

Too fast BC...of course you are right  To you!!!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Me I am rubbish at SA Acara. Throw in a guess. Young _Andinoacara rivulatus_


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Young _Andinoacara rivulatus_


Nope.

Just my thoughts on using google images and other sources to help identify. I see nothing wrong or unfair about using any resources. With 237 genera, and over 1500+ species, in most instances, at least for most of us, you'll have to compare to something to identify. If you should happen to stumble across the very same picture.....maybe you have not really identified the cichlid, but just got lucky  Oh well, that is the way it goes! But I think in many instances it is just confirmation you got the right cichlid ...otherwise you would not be looking there in the first place!

I generally prefer books.....but my library consists solely of aqualog 1 and 3, which I have found very useful at times. Twenty years ago I had a very good collection of fish books, but I believe I mistook it for garbage while using some garbage bags to move. So now I use the internet. Often I use the Cichlid Room Companion as a starting point. Cichlid-forum profiles have been very useful at times, especially for peacocks, as well as other rift lake cichlids and some Africans.

It is certainly better if one can post pictures that can not be found, or at least not easily found. I posted a couple pictures, with out realizing until after, that they are the same pictures used in the cichlid-forum profiles or at cichlidae.com. Not the best choices but some pictures will always be more of a challenge to identify then others.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sticking with _Andinoacara_ because I am stubburn that way. Going for one with a bit more red (sorry thats about the depth of my thinking/knowledge) Yep I am looking at other sorces but as they tend to be full adult its not all that much help. . Try _Andinoacara coeruleopunctatus_

To be honest I see nothing wrong with a few easy ones.   (unlike this one I think  )


----------



## 24Tropheus

There again someone good at SA Acaras would prob Id it instantly.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Andinoacara coeruleopunctatus_


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Something wierd like a _Bujurquina sp. _?
_Bujurquina vittata_ or similar?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Bujurquina vittata_


Nope....but you are getting closer!


----------



## Shaky

Jewel Cichlid (Hemichromis bimaculatus)


----------



## BC in SK

Shaky said:


> Jewel Cichlid (Hemichromis bimaculatus)


Nope. 
Previous guess by 24 Tropheus is getting very close.


----------



## 24Tropheus

_Bujurquina oenolaemus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Or better? _Bujurquina syspilus_

Here somewhere?
http://www.fishbase.org/identification/ ... Bujurquina


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Bujurquina oenolaemus_


That is correct :thumb: Your turn. 
I can see why it might get confused for an Andinoacara species, as it either lacks many of the markings typical of most Bujurquina species or it does not generally express them. Most Bujurquina species have a stripe that starts on the forehead, before the eye, and angles away from the head.


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Bujurquina oenolaemus_
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct :thumb: Your turn.
> I can see why it might get confused for an Andinoacara species, as it either lacks many of the markings typical of most Bujurquina species or it does not generally express them. Most Bujurquina species have a stripe that starts on the forehead, before the eye, and angles away from the head.
Click to expand...

Well penny dropped eventualy. My ignorance though is greater than you guess. Never even heard of _Bujurquina_ before looking.  

Change. One easy to get close to but small differences Id em I understand.


----------



## BC in SK

_Pseudotropheus heteropictus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh I guess I should add if you find the photo on the web you still have a little guessing/research to do.
I am not accepting that as its been moved.
But its a very very good try!


----------



## BC in SK

Well I found this species here (6 left clicks from the top of the Pseudotropheus list). http://burnel.perso.sfr.fr/galerie.htm To begin with, thought it looked much like _Pseudotropheus socolofi_, one of the few common rift lake cichlids I am personally familiar with.....but knew the markings on the fins were a little different so Pseudotropheus is where I started.

Fish base has it listed as _Maylandia heteropicta_. But not everyone recognizes Maylandia. Cichlid Room companion stillhas it listed as _Pseudotropheus hetropictus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

I tend to go by fishbase. But I was being a bit pedantic. _Metriaclima, Maylandia_ or even good old rag bag _Pseudotropheus_ would have been good enough from anyone else but yourself. :wink:

Species name was rightish but kind of not the right sex? Should be _Metriaclima/Maylandia heteropicta_
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Mayland ... picta.html

Arg kind of ashamed of myself for such pedantry. Your right enough and your go!
Very impressive Iding if I may say so.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Mesonauta_ I think kind of just guessing on species its kind of big old (markings faded) and a bit fat.

First guess _Mesonauta insignis_ though to be honest no idea how to tell the species apart.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Fish base links to photos seems to be playing up at the moment. I will try again later. 8)


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Mesonauta insignis_


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Cryptoheros spilurus_ also called the blue eyed cichlid...no blue eyes here but lots in common...maybe close?


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> maybe close?


Nope.....but 24 Tropheus' guess was close.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Fishbase still not doing photo links for me so kind of flying blind.
That mouth shape can not realy find a match unless its an odd looking common _festivus_ going to have to go with the slightly odd shaped mouth on _Mesonauta mirificus_


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Mesonauta mirificus_


Nope.


24Tropheus said:


> That mouth shape can not really find a match


I think you answered that here:


24Tropheus said:


> its kind of big old


Yes it's a very mature specimen, with a more developed mouth/jaw.



24Tropheus said:


> common _festivus_


_Mesonauta festivus_, not common at all! The fish was originally mis-identified, but the common name festivum has stuck for the whole group of these fish. But no, not _M. festivus_

There are keys that can be used to distinguish Mesonauta species, but they rely on the stripes that generally show up when the fish is in fright....so that won't help you :lol: 
But there certainly are characteristics/traits that distinguish. Even if they are not peculiar to one species. I would look at the spots below the diagonal stripe, and also the pattern above the stripe.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Interesting 50 and still learning stuff. Kind of just assumed the name actualy ment something.
Kind of makes me wonder what species exactly are being sold in my LFS labeled C.festivum.
Does that meen if I guess Festivum you have to say yes?
Tried _Mesonauta festivus, guyanae_ and _insignis_.
Is it one of the _cf guyanae_ guys?
_Mesonauta cf. guyanae_ "Rio Cobra" ?
_Mesonauta cf. guyanae_ "Rio Tapajos" ?

Fishbase has just 6 species. I have only missed _Mesonauta acora, Mesonauta egregius_ and _Mesonauta mirificus_ so it must be one of those?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Is it one of the _cf guyanae_ guys?
> /quote]
> Yes. your turn.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Tried _Mesonauta guyanae_


Well, that is what the fish is listed as from where I got the picture, and what it appears to be ......but no you did not guess this until your last post. Having guessed _Mesonauta insignis_, _M. mirificus _ and _M. festivus_......3 out of the 6 described species.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep faided away badly after a goodish start. I blaim the links from fishbase not working. :wink: 
You happy I take it? After all I hardly Ided it just kind of went through all the species. And even got confused about which ones I had and had not guessed.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh well I better post a pic. Not that I realy diserve a turn.


----------



## BC in SK

_Crenicara latruncularium_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Crenicara latruncularium_


Erm I lost my bit of paper. But on googling your answer through fishbase http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... w&tbm=isch. Yep right again!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Now you realy have done it. Egg spots so African is about as far as I can guess first glance. Going to have to go looking. :thumb:

After a search of cichlid room companion, Its not _Schwetzochromis neodon_ is it? Looks kind of similar though never seen one.  Otherwise I am having to look for clues.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Schwetzochromis neodon_


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

It is Tanganyikan. Tribe Tropheini. http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php


----------



## 24Tropheus

Goodness my fav tribe. How embarising still no idea.
Closest I see is _Simochromis margaretae_ and not all that close?


----------



## fmueller

http://www.tanganyika.ru/fishdesc.php?fid=204


----------



## 24Tropheus

Nice find. Funny enough I have kept this fish.  
Quite a tranformation between young guys and adults. :thumb:
http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/galeri ... tegory/154


----------



## fmueller

24Tropheus said:


> Nice find.


Is using Google Image Search a violation of the rules of this game?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Pretty much compulsery. :wink: 
Interestingly over on the BCA site (started one up there as they seem to like it that way) they are mostly using new home taken photos not on the web. Boy is it harder.  :wink:


----------



## fmueller

24Tropheus said:


> Boy is it harder.  :wink:


I bet. Problem is, I don't keep any rare or unusual fish, and all half-way decent photos I have ever taken are on the web some place or other!

Anyhow, how about this one?


----------



## cichlid-gal

fmueller said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find.
> 
> 
> 
> Is using Google Image Search a violation of the rules of this game?
Click to expand...

You can search by "image"???? Boy have I been wasting time .... :lol: Not really...I like searching for the fishes on the fish bases and then trying to figure out which one it is. That way I learn about the fish to some degree. Not much game in simply locating an image is there?

Beautiful fish there fmueller...stunning pic and a real showstopper.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Julidochromis transcriptus ... that's one I actually recognize


----------



## fmueller

cichlid-gal said:


> Julidochromis transcriptus ... that's one I actually recognize


Nope


----------



## 24Tropheus

Looks like the Gombe variant so a dwarf _Julidochromis marlieri_
Oooh I feel mean jumping in on that. :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> Looks like the Gombe variant so a dwarf _Julidochromis marlieri_
> Oooh I feel mean jumping in on that. :wink:


ha...no mean here!!! You of course are right (I think)!!!!


----------



## fmueller

24Tropheus said:


> Looks like the Gombe variant so a dwarf _Julidochromis marlieri_


Yes, that's it. It's just a marlieri 'Gombe' with unusually few markings under the eye - no markings being the hallmark of a transcriptus. I have hundreds of fry from that fish, and they all show the typical Gombe markings, so I am confident that despite it's slightly unusual look, it is a pure Gombe.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Boy is it harder.  :wink:


Why am I having to give clues on just about every picture I post if it is not hard enough? I can post harder pictures to I.D. and give no clues if you like!


----------



## 24Tropheus

No your right hard enough! Just feel at a bit of an disadvantage if folk can do image searches because I can not.
Ahyhoo on with the game.

Hopefully this guy is hard enough and not too hard.


----------



## BC in SK

_Petrotilapia genalutea_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Petrotilapia genalutea_


How did you get that? It does not even look like most of them?

Arg I thought it would get at least a few other guesses first!

Your go. Mr _BC psychic_ :thumb:


----------



## fmueller

24Tropheus said:


> Just feel at a bit of an disadvantage if folk can do image searches because I can not.


Go to Google and choose 'images' in the horizontal menu at the top or click here. On the very right-hand side of the search field is a little camera. Click on that camera. The rest should be self explanatory.

I get the best results if I download the particular image in question to my computer (right mouse-click on the image and choose 'save image as'), eg on the desktop; and then upload it to google image search. Works like a treat, but using it for this game takes all the fun out of it :zz:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> How did you get that? It does not even look like most of them?


With that mouth it is obviously Petrotilapia. And yes, it does look quite similar to at least a few species. Checked the list of little pictures at cichlidae.com http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=38 Googled _Petrotilapia_ sp. "Chitande" first, but did not quite match, especially tail fin. I then googled _Petrotilapia_ sp. "Fuscous", but it was less similar. Went back to the list, at cichlidae.com and decided to check out _P. genalutea_, as it appeared the coloration and fin markings might be a match. Took no more then a few minutes.


----------



## BC in SK

fmueller said:


> Go to Google and choose 'images' in the horizontal menu at the top or click here. On the very right-hand side of the search field is a little camera. Click on that camera. The rest should be self explanatory.


I had no idea that was even possible. I guess I will have to choose pictures that can not be found in this manner!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

8) Photo. Kind of odd big cichlids kind of become hard to Id when realy big and old?

Prob completly wrong but reminds me of big Chocolate Cichlids _Hypselecara temporalis_

But then more likely to be CA cichlid yes?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> 8) Photo. Kind of odd big cichlids kind of become hard to Id when realy big and old?


There mature, but no reason to suppose they are especially old.


24Tropheus said:


> 8) _Hypselecara temporalis_


Nope.


24Tropheus said:


> 8) CA cichlid yes?


Nope


----------



## 24Tropheus

An _Australoheros_ say _Australoheros facetus_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> An _Australoheros_ say _Australoheros facetus_ ?


I will accept that as a correct answer. Actually _Austaloheros_ sp. "Monigotes", but I don't really think anyone is going to get it. Used to be a few more pictures of this species on the internet, but now there is only one left (linked to one of my posts on MFK).

From my perspective, doing this,(like looking at URL) is definitely cheating:


fmueller said:


> Go to Google and choose 'images' in the horizontal menu at the top or click here. On the very right-hand side of the search field is a little camera. Click on that camera. The rest should be self explanatory.


It is definitely not IDing a cichlid so I think there are 4 possible options:
1) what I did with the last picture, was pause a video, clicked on the windows icon on bottom left corner, clicked on snipping tool. Drag over the paused video screen with snipping tool, clicked on file, then save as. Once in my computer, uploaded to photobucket. 

2) scan a picture from a book/magazine. Used to have a scanner but unfortunately do not currently.

3) maybe a picture can be photo shopped enough so that it can't be recognized by google :-? Tried by cropping, changing size and a couple other things, though I don't know how to use 99% of the features on photoshop. Maybe it could work :-? though my attempt failed  at trying to fool google.

4)Just have to trust people don't search by image. It's not IDing and would be no fun!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Me I think vertue is its own reward. Let folk do as they want. Only guys they damage are themselves.

Anyhoo happy to take it as you say never would have got _Austaloheros sp._ "Monigotes". Dunno if that will ever be discribed or become a valid separate species.

New pic :thumb:



PS edited the image. Hopefully that will stop image searches working?


----------



## BC in SK

_Crenicichla_ sp. "belly crawler"


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Crenicichla_ sp. "belly crawler"


Nope. Clue but sure you do not need one.
Check out the mouth. :thumb:
Its not a funny angle shot it realy looks like that.


----------



## BC in SK

_Crenicichla minauno_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Crenicichla minauno_


Nope
Wow
"Down turned mouth, as these feed predominantly on snails whereas the majority of pikes are the opposite. Stay small and are pretty placid for _Crenicichla_."

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

_Crenicichla hadrostigma_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Crenicichla hadrostigma_


Thats the right answer :thumb: 
Pretty 8) cichlid?

Your go :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Its not a funny angle shot it realy looks like that.


Might be a good picture for a guessing game...... a challenge to ID because of what it does not show! But I would disagree about it NOT being a funny angle. After my last post, I enlarged it by 400% and it is still not clear that there is anything odd or unusual about its mouth or snout! That the fish has a beak-like snout is not clear from the picture what so ever! The tail fin is closer and the head and body are angled, and turned away.

2ndly, a beak-like snout is not peculiar to _Crenicichla hadrostigma._ _C. minauno_ also has a very similar beak-like snout. Both species have the belly crawler pattern. However, they can be distinguished by the humeral spot that _C. hadrostigma_ processes. Over looked that characteristic, but may not have (???) if I was able to use keys from this site http://pikecichlid.com/uru2006/sitemap.html which was either down or no longer available(?). Anyways, it was fun and a challenge to ID  and has sufficient traits/characteristics (or combination of) that it should have been able to be IDed with out clearly seeing it's mouth/snout.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

BC talks/types/whines to much? Its a game. :thumb: Erm yep I know ritch comming from me.  :lol: 
Yep not clear but still seeable.  
Now on this new guy. Think its a _Stomatepia_ species.
Kind of no idea which one as no expert on em.
Going to guess first my fav _Stomatepia pindu_

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Stomatepia pindu_


Yes, that is correct :thumb: Your turn!

A predatory Tilapine with sort of an odd snout and head shape.


----------



## 24Tropheus

:dancing:

Now run out of original ones. Kind of its freezing my computer to edit coppied ones. Hope its OK and trusting folk not to do image searches. More photos easily got so if wanted please ask.


----------



## BC in SK

_Labidochromis vellicans_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Labidochromis vellicans_


Nope but checking looks very similar.
I do hope the Id on this guy is right.
From a good source so should be.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

_Iodotropheus stuartgranti_

Did not really I.D. this.....just came across this while looking at other Labidochromis species. http://malawicichlids.com/mw09000h.htm Did not recognize it as _I. stuartgranti_ but have to agree it does resemble Labidochromis!


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Iodotropheus stuartgranti_


 :thumb: Right of caurse!
I think I got it from a different website, without the female, so link nice to see.
Looks a nice enough little Mbuna but sadly I have never seen it in the shops.
I would not have coppied or reproduced it if I had seen copy right expressed.  
My apologies M. K. Oliver if you see it. 

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

That double spot is making me unsure.
Going for it anyway  
_Paretroplus maculatus_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Paretroplus maculatus_ ?


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

This one has got me puzzeled not ashamed to say.
Back end kind of _Paretroplus_ like front end kind of _Tomocichla_ like.

Guessing _Tomocichla sieboldii_ more out of desperation than hope. :-?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tomocichla sieboldii_


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Amatitlania siquia_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Amatitlania siquia_


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

OK...I am at a loss...stripes through to face, double spot darker markings on body (possibly or more than likely colored down), flat end tail, small bump on head (I think)...grasping at straws _Amphilophus hogaboomorum_?


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Amphilophus hogaboomorum_?


Nope.

OK, I'll give a few clues because that last few guesses are not very close.
Old World, not New World. 24 Tropheus' 1st guess was closest. From the right grouping, sub-family Etroplinae.http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php
It's a male in breeding coloration. Appearance changes significantly when breeding. Not a common fish in the hobby; nor often bred.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Etroplus canarensis


----------



## cichlid-gal

Sorry

_Etroplus canarensis_ and I would have been in the Americas forever


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Etroplus canarensis_


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.
Never seen one of these and probably never will. Looks a lot like an orange and green chromide.....seen those species when I was kid a few times, in other aquarists tanks and pet shops.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Like I said, I never would have found that one without help... thanks BC. This one will probably be easy but it sure is a pretty fish.


----------



## BC in SK

_Xenotilapia_ sp. "Papilio sunflower"


----------



## 24Tropheus

_Xenotilapia papilio_ ?
Erm that was for sure the weirdest _Etroplus canarensis_ I have seen. I have kept that species and for sure none of them ever looked like that. :-?


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> _Xenotilapia_ sp. "Papilio sunflower"


Correct...back to you!


----------



## BC in SK

BC in SK said:


> It's a male in breeding coloration.





24Tropheus said:


> Erm that was for sure the weirdest _Etroplus canarensis_ I have seen. I have kept that species and for sure none of them ever looked like that. :-?


Did you breed the fish? There are a number of pics on the net of the fish in breeding coloration.....though I don't believe it is all that often bred, as the vast majority of pictures are either younger specimens or fish that are not breeding. A lot of fishes it's the very opposite: most pictures are of the fish when they are breeding. For example most of the pics of _Coptodon zilli_ are fish that are breeding. Mine were a carbon copy of the pics in Anton Lamboj's book, when they bred......but as an older, non-breeding specimen, I think a lot of people might not recognize it a _C. zilli_


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

No mine never bred (never realy kept em long enough not realy my thing) but were originaly bred and sold by a BCA member. Someones breeding em in big numbers now somewhere in Europe as not as rare as you might think in UK shops. 8)

Have you bred them?

New guy is awful familar but arg tip of tounge/not searching in right place kind of thing. :-?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Have you bred them?


 Of course not. As already mentioned, never seen one in real life, so certainly never owned any:


BC in SK said:


> Never seen one of these and probably never will.


I asked the question as an answer to this:


24Tropheus said:


> Erm that was for sure the weirdest _Etroplus canarensis_


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Cyrtocara moorii_ the first one that comes to mind...tail in your pic looks different and angle on jaw is hard to tell if its a match...color also as your pic seems washed? Guessing


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Cyrtocara moorii_


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Steatocranus casuarius_ or maybe _teatocranus gibbiceps_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Steatocranus casuarius_ or maybe _teatocranus gibbiceps_


Neither. Not Steatocranus.


----------



## BC in SK

OK, I'll start giving more clues. One of 8 described species from the Congo river basin. One of these species can definitely be ruled out because it is blind and non-pigmented :lol:

I am going to assume that the fish is correctly identified........because a good 4-5 of them, I really am not able to distinguish them :-?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yeah, I already had the riverine _Lamprologus_ figured out. Exact species is tricky, especially with the washed out photo, so any species name is really just a guess. Best guess would be _L. mocquardi_, but that seems too common for one of your posts.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _L. mocquardi_


I'm gonna have to say Nope......like I said, I'm going on the assumption it is correctly identified.

But well, yeah, maybe it is :lol: I don't have the knowledge or ability to distinguish a number of these species.
Probably there are pics on the net that are mis-identified, making what ever distinctions there are, all the more confusing!


----------



## cichlid-gal

I am rather uniformed about the cichlids so this may be a dumb (or dumber) question....Are the _Lamprologus_ in the Cichlid-Forum cichlid profiles different than the group of _Lamprologus_ you are referring to BC? They look nothing like the picture you posted but I see that the The Cichlid Room Companion _Lamprologus_ does in fact look similar to the picture posted. Has there been some major change to this genus?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Fish base seems to be struggling with the division of _Lamprologus_ into _Lamprologus_ and _Neolamprologus_ and the further split of _Neolamprologus_ into _Neolamprologus_ and _exLamprologus_/ "_Lamprologus_"


----------



## 24Tropheus

The ones chucked out of _Neolamprologus_ (_exLamprologus_ or "_Lamprologus_") kind of have no valid genus name in Scientific publications. Fishbase seem to have popped em back into _Lamprologus_ in error.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Are the _Lamprologus_ in the Cichlid-Forum cichlid profiles different than the group of _Lamprologus_ you are referring to BC? They look nothing like the picture you posted but I see that the The Cichlid Room Companion _Lamprologus_ does in fact look similar to the picture posted. Has there been some major change to this genus?


Yes, there has been change for some time now. Notice that all the 'Lamprologus' in the cichlid profiles are in quotations. These are "exLamprologus", as they no longer belong to this genus but are in generic limbo until the time that they get placed into other genera or into a brand new genus. None of the Tanganyikan Lamprologines belong to the genus Lamprologus anymore.....though at one time I believe most of them did. The genus Lamprologus is now strictly species from the Congo river basin......which Cichlid-fourum has no profiles for any of them under Miscellaneous African cichlids. Though, I don't believe any have ever been that common in the hobby.



24Tropheus said:


> Fish base seems to be struggling with the division of _Lamprologus_ into _Lamprologus_ and _Neolamprologus_ and the further split of _Neolamprologus_ into _Neolamprologus_ and _exLamprologus_/ "_Lamprologus_"


Yes, there a little out of date and/or a little mixed up. 19 species. A number of Tanganyikan Neolamprologus and "exLamprologus", as well as the 8 Lamprologus species from the Congo river basin.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Technically, they fall back into the genus of the original description if they are ejected from a new genus. Even though the old genus has been limited, they still bear that name in nomenclature. Same goes for the "Cichlasoma", "Geophagus", etc. These names in quotes are not proper nomenclature, but an invention for hobbyists to help identify those species that should not be there. If you look them up on Fishbase or the Calacademy catalogue, they will still be found under the old generic names.

Just wanted to add, I screwed up the first time in looking at the photo. It has spots, which I did not see earlier (apparently my home monitor was too bright). That suggests the other "common" Congo Lamp, _Lamprologus congoensis_. As if any of them were common.

BTW, _Etroplus canarensis_ is currently more common than these fish, several folks are breeding F1 fish in the US, some are already breeding F2, and they are pretty much available. Even Rapps has youngsters right now, and they're getting reasonably priced. I need to get my tanks in order before I can buy some, though.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> That suggests the other "common" Congo Lamp, _Lamprologus congoensis_. As if any of them were common.


Nope.
Yes, none of these have ever been common. But I have seen them in shops many years ago. 
Your right about the spots, though there are a few species that have them:
http://www.aquarium-glaser.de/en/archiv.php?news_id=373


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Well, it's not _tigripictilis_ or _werneri_; the first has more, thinner bars, and the second is a very elongate species. That puts four down, four to go. Let's try_ Lamprologus teugelsi_ next!


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _werneri_


I will take that as a correct answer :thumb: ........because that is what it is listed as from the source. But you may be right, that it is not in fact, _Lamprologus werneri_

From my perspective, it very well could be _L. werneri_ because the fish is still very elongated. It is obviously a more mature specimen then the last link I provided, and has slightly different proportions. Here's the video link, to give you a better look at the fish:






Mr Chromedome said:


> Well, it's not _tigripictilis_


That I definitely agree with.....I can distinguish that one!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Me I would say _L.mocquardi_ or maybe _L.congoensis_ from the vid. For sure think the Id wrong on the vid.

But on with the game please. 8)


----------



## 24Tropheus

Ah but aquarium fish are often deaper bodied than the wild guys so erm yep dunno for sure.  
If the Id on these guys from collection is lost or not done well just like so many others its real hard to get back.
Aquarium guys just lose the look and shape of wild guys that were used in discriptions.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The fish in the video only has 4 bars. If you look at all the photos of _werneri_, it has 6-7 bars. I think I was right the second time, that it is _congoensis_.

I shall return with a photo soon.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> The fish in the video only has 4 bars. If you look at all the photos of _werneri_, it has 6-7 bars. I think I was right the second time, that it is _congoensis_.


Could be _Lamprologus congoensis_........If I were guessing, rather then posting the pic, that would have been my first guess. I think I would have guessed _L. werneri _ next. 

But if you stop the video at .05, you can clearly see the fish has 6 bars.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

For now, sticking with my own photos. I KNOW the ID on them is always correct.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Rhamphochromis macrophthalamus_


----------



## BC in SK

_Pallidochromis tokolosh_


----------



## BC in SK

_Baileychromis centropomoides_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

> _Rhamphochromis macrophthalamus_





> _Pallidochromis tokolosh_





> _Baileychromis centropomoides_


No, No, and No. Gee, I thought this one would be easier.


----------



## BC in SK

_Placidochromis platyrhynchos_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Placidochromis platyrhynchos_


Nope. Maybe a clue is in order. Perhaps you're in the wrong tribe. And the wrong lakes.


----------



## BC in SK

_Stomatepia mongo_


----------



## cichlid-gal

Might be _Stomatepia pindu_...this pic looks pretty close but BC got it and found it...excellent BC..great choice Chromedome

http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/New_Fish_to_me_ACA_2010.html


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yep, BC got it. There was some thought that _S. mongo_ might be extinct in the wild at one time, but this fellow was at the 2010 ACA convention alive and swimming. I figured _Stomatepia_ would be obvious, apparently not!


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> I figured _Stomatepia_ would be obvious, apparently not!


With out the clues given, I would have been looking at 'Haplochromines' and Tanganyikans, for a long, loong time! :lol: For what ever reason had it in my head there were only 2 species in the genus _Stomatepia_ both of which I have seen enough pictures of, not to even consider looking there!

It's one odd looking cichlid....almost as strange as the deep water cichlids that were guessed :lol: It was a real good one; had me scratching my head!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Tomocichla sp. _?

Maybe _Tomocichla asfraci_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tomocichla asfraci_ ?


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Might be _Stomatepia pindu_...this pic looks pretty close but BC got it and found it...excellent BC..great choice Chromedome
> 
> http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/New_Fish_to_me_ACA_2010.html


By the way cichlid-gal, that is the very same fish in the same tank as Chromedome's picture. Now that I know what it is, I can see similarity with the other 2 _Stomatepia_ species.......but in comparison, the mouth/snout of _S. mongo_ makes the other 2 species look almost 'normal'. :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Adult male prob too easy so try a younger guy or female.


----------



## BC in SK

_Gymnogeophagus gymnogenys_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Gymnogeophagus gymnogenys_


Very close. To be honest that was my guess too.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Very close.


Well, according to this it is  http://aqvaterra.com/cichlids_gymnogenys_quilero.php

Unless it is now considered to be a closely related undescribed species, or a very recently described species?

I first looked in my aqualog, and found a match with in seconds, as the shape of the snout matched female G. gymnogenys.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I got the photo from here where its call australis?
http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... B800%3B387


----------



## 24Tropheus

Dunno myself witch do you think it is.
Erm if _australis_ kind of given it away so your turn iether way. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> I got the photo from here where its call australis?


That is the very same site as my link  Sometimes you actually have to go on the site and see what the picture is listed as......if you do, you will see the picture is listed as _G. gynogenys_ and not _G. australis_.

Lot's of pictures on google can end up under a search for a particular species, simply because it is associated with a word. Unless you really know what it is, often you need to check the site to see what it is listed as. I stumbled across your pic of _Iodotropheus stuartgranti_ because the word Labidochromis was in a site with that picture.......looked at enough Labidochromis species, after I got the first guess wrong, that eventually the picture showed up because it is linked to the word Labidochromis


----------



## 24Tropheus

8) 
I will try and be more careful next time.
Mind you I still have a vidio of my Synos breeding up. Its stll labeled _S.petricola_ as perchased and not _S.lucipinnis_ as I later found they realy were.. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

A juvie I beleive.....but I think more mature fish look pretty much the same.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Edited Oh rubbish post forget that guess.
Will look harder.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Clearly not something I have seen or would have pounced earlier. Well its clearly a big predator but that hardly narrows it down. High spot on the gill well it should make it easy if you know the cichlid.
Erm think its wrong but going for it anyway _Pelmatochromis congicus_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Pelmatochromis congicus_ ?


Yes, that is correct :thumb: _Pterochromis congicus_ Your turn.
It has been placed into it's own single species genus for some time now, in 1973.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Popped the same photo up on the BCA site. Kind of think you guys will get it first :wink: 


Erm wow I was convinced I was just giving an almost random guess. Just goes to show any guess that could be OK is not a silly guess?


----------



## BC in SK

_Tomocichla sieboldii_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Tomocichla sieboldii_


Yes thats the guy. Prob too early to have tried another _Tomocichla_


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

_Petrochromis_ sp. 'red'


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Petrochromis_ sp. 'red'


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Silly realy as variants of _Petrochromis_ are so badly Ided going to try _Petrochromis ephippium_
Erm why do your photos go so fast on stuff Ided BC? Sorry but its kind of frustrating.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep we will get it. 10 described species and 10 none decribed but its kind of prob guessing what the guy keeping em thinks they are, going to take a few goes as it may well not be as said on the website. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Petrochromis ephippium_


Nope.



24Tropheus said:


> Erm why do your photos go so fast on stuff Ided BC? Sorry but its kind of frustrating.


What exactly are you saying here :-? other then I understand the part you are frustrated :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Complete guess _Petrochromis macrognathus_ as far as I can tell colouration on _Petrochromis_ and Id is pretty much random. :wink: 
Yep your photos on the thread keep going. I dunno why.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Petrochromis macrognathus_


Nope.


24Tropheus said:


> Yep your photos on the thread keep going. I dunno why.


 Some are IDed quickly; others take a few guesses and/or require hints.
Most pics I post.....I very much think I would get em' very quickly!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Kind of ment when I scroll back the old guessed photos are not all there anymore on the thread. Just wondered why?

_Petrotilapia palingnathos_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Kind of ment when I scroll back the old guessed photos are not all there anymore on the thread. Just wondered why?


I ain't about to accumulate a bunch of pictures that are not mine. After the cichlid has been guessed right, I have no reason to hold on to it.



24Tropheus said:


> _Petrotilapia palingnathos_ ?


Nope.
7 described species. 11 potentially undescribed listed here:http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=37 It is one of the potentially undescribed.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Petrochromis_ sp. 'kasumbe'


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Petrochromis_ sp. 'kasumbe'


Yes, that is correct :thumb: Your turn!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm did you edit that post cichlid gal? Sure you were guessing something else a while ago? More fool me I did not jump in but then I thought it could be right first time. :wink:


----------



## cichlid-gal

I did edit it James...LOL...as after I posted it I saw this other one and thought it looked more like it  Guess my 2nd choice/3rd choice was the right one


----------



## cichlid-gal

But edit only allows you a few seconds so I thought I got it before anyone saw it


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Laetacara dorsigera_


----------



## cichlid-gal

Yes...that is right BC!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Umbi !


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sorry bit excited thinking I knew one instantly looking it up think its called _Caquetaia umbrifera_ by none Big cichlid fans.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Umbi !


Nope, not _Caquetaia umbrifera_


----------



## 24Tropheus

And I was so sure.   
Maybe _exCichlasoma istlanum_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _exCichlasoma istlanum_ ?


Yes, that is correct :thumb: Your turn,

I don't deny it's superficial resemblance to an umbie  ........but if you look at it closely, no question, "exC." istlanum!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep mouth different and no spot. Pose was just so Umbi like. :wink:

Try


----------



## BC in SK

_Chuco microphthalmus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Wow. Yep right. Dunno how you know so much so quick!


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Wow. Yep right. Dunno how you know so much so quick!


Well the CA's I know well compared to most other cichlids. There are a few groupings of very closely related species that are tough to distinguish....in a guessing game probably just a few guesses away, though in the real world maybe next to impossible to distinguish with any certainty. Possibly a few very obscure undescribed species(?) I wouldn't know. Fry are tough to tell apart :lol: but even young juvies, I think I can distinguish quite a few. So this one, like just about any CA, instant recognition.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

ex_Cichlasoma_ cf. _ornatus_.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> ex_Cichlasoma_ cf. _ornatus_.


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Me I dunno if its CA or SA kind of interested to see. But for sure not one I know.


----------



## cichlid-gal

That is also _exCichlasoma istlanum_ (or old _Chichlasom istlanum_) I believe

Line 6 2nd pic from the right...looks to be the same guy
https://www.google.com/search?q=ex+...FYfjiAKqqoFA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1517&bih=714


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _exCichlasoma istlanum_


Yes, correct! :thumb: Your turn.

Wild caught fish of a 'red' type; previous fish I posted was of a 'blue' strain.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Lethrinops furcifer_


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> _Lethrinops furcifer_


Yes...not sure if I can find anything to stump you BC!!! Your turn


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

Maybe _Krobia xinguensis_ ???


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Maybe _Krobia xinguensis_ ???


Yup. :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Anomalochromis thomasi_


----------



## cichlid-gal

yep, yep, yep! You are up


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Gobiocichla sp._? Maybe _Gobiocichla wonderi_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Gobiocichla wonderi_ ?


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Then _Gobiocichla ethelwynnae_ ?
It would not hurt to say wrong genus if wrong? :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Gobiocichla ethelwynnae_ ?


Yes :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Great not seen em with just bars myself but that mouth and body shape is real 8) .

Erm this one I hope is hard. Juv. Clues are there if you know em.


----------



## BC in SK

_Astatheros longimanus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Astatheros longimanus_


Nope. Dunno if I have said that to BC before.


----------



## 24Tropheus

If not got in a day or so I will post one a bit older and then older again untill someone gets it. 8) ?


----------



## BC in SK

_Ptycochromis grandideiri_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Ptycochromis grandideiri_


 :-? No idea what that is. :-? other than not this guy.


----------



## BC in SK

_Astatheros altifrons_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Astatheros altifrons_


Nope. Older guy should help but still hard as not from where you would first think. I think :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> still hard


Not anymore!  I recognize that one the moment I see it.

_Heterochromis multidens _

But the even younger juvie, really had me looking all over.....couldn't really find a match for that one


----------



## BC in SK

Call this sour grapes if you like  ......but this the truth. I google _Heterochromis multidens_ and I find the very same picture, except it is turned around (fish facing right instead of left) and 10X better quality. http://www.google.ca/search?q=heter...Heterochromis-multidens%3A%3A148.html;600;450

Your picture posted, the entire face, mouth/snout is a complete blur. Whether regular size or blown up 400%, I cannot distinguish where the face ends and the terrain starts. The picture I found, no possible way I would even bother looking at Astatheros with that face and mouth. Your picture, I seriously considered guessing Paraneetroplus gibbiceps......if it were not for the fact the body shape and a complete lack of markings does not fit. I noticed the spot(s) on the dorsal right away. I also noticed what appeared to be markings on the caudal was terrain that was also visible where the caudal ends. I concluded the dorsal markings was terrain somewhat visible through clear fins.......the link I posted, It is very clear that these marking are part of the fish; your pic not so obvious.

I know pictures are often not perfect. But I can't identify something based on what I cannot see or make out. I think I would have recognized the face/mouth/ snout in the link I am posting..... in the very least, seeing it clearly would have eliminated a lot of possibilities, especially on a fish that exhibits virtually no markings.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I flipped it to stop image searches and then thought oops a bit small so increased it up too 400 across. Photobucket image edit. Erm funny thing. I did not get the idea from the web but BCA guessing game. Hate to say it but we got it/guessed it from poorer image copy of the juv.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Oh welcome to join in of caurse. Same guy has just posted another stinker. 8)


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Hate to say it but we got it/guessed it from poorer image copy of the juv.


Sure, somebody who has looked at this species because they are considering purchasing it.........might even recognize the same picture as it is used on a few price lists.
Anyways, enough of my complaining. Here's the next to guess at:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> BCA guessing game


By the way where is it? Can't find it anywhere on the BCA forum :-?


----------



## BC in SK

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> BCA guessing game
> 
> 
> 
> By the way where is it? Can't find it anywhere on the BCA forum :-?
Click to expand...

Ah, never mind. Finally found it in "Water change area".http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=11013&start=220


----------



## cichlid-gal

24Tropheus said:


> I flipped it to stop image searches and then thought oops a bit small so increased it up too 400 across. Photobucket image edit. Erm funny thing. I did not get the idea from the web but BCA guessing game. Hate to say it but we got it/guessed it from poorer image copy of the juv.


OK...this is a GAME isn't it...really. Changing pics because you are afraid people cheat. Innuendos and strange comments (at least that's what they seem to be at times...from many here playing this game). And reediting a picture to make a fish harder to identify would be cheating in a way too I think. It's hard enough for those of us that have very little overall exposure to many cichlids. My take is its a game. I want to play the game to learn about new species and "how" to identify them...not just to have the right answer. Searching for the fish is what is fun and frustrating. But searching for something that is not identifiable...well, poof...there went the air out of my tummy  Geez... :roll:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Erm sorry it backfried. Prob trying to be too clever. Anyhoo on with the game. Your turn BC. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I flipped it to stop image searches and then thought oops a bit small so increased it up too 400 across. Photobucket image edit. Erm funny thing. I did not get the idea from the web but BCA guessing game. Hate to say it but we got it/guessed it from poorer image copy of the juv.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...this is a GAME isn't it...really. Changing pics because you are afraid people cheat.
Click to expand...

I know it is just a game and sometimes you just have to trust that people do not cheat. But I am sort of glad for this info  , though I do not appreciate the loss of picture quality in this last particular case. Sort of accomplishes what my #3 suggestion does not:


BC in SK said:


> 3) maybe a picture can be photo shopped enough so that it can't be recognized by google :-? Tried by cropping, changing size and a couple other things, though I don't know how to use 99% of the features on photoshop. Maybe it could work :-? though my attempt failed  at trying to fool google.


Once fmueller showed us how to do it....it works both ways. There is always going to be the thought that is how others might be getting them...as well as others thinking the same. The way it came across to me was that fmueller was insinuating that was how I was IDing them, with out actually coming out and saying it......whether that is true or not, that is what I think :lol:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Your turn BC. :thumb:


Yup, I know that  ......picture is on bottom of previous page!


----------



## cichlid-gal

Well, there are only 3-4 of us playing the game and when stuff like this is going on it makes it no fun guys. As for thinking someone is cheating...I think that is better dealt with in private and discussed privately rather than throwing stones so to speak. That just makes everyone uncomfortable.

And I'm not sure where your #3 suggestion is BC as I've never seen that at all? Maybe I missed something...its easy to do.

In the end, I'm too busy to photoshop pics for this game (I have a hard enough time finding a pic to post anyway) or anything really (except maybe a holiday message) and trying to find a juvenile fish is almost impossible for me (although I think I looked at that species last night but there was nothing to lock on to). And in the end, I just want to play the game and trust that people are doing the right thing. It's much more fun that way.

"The best way to find out if you can trust somebody is to trust them." 
― Ernest Hemingway

I'm with Ernest :dancing: =D>


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn BC. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I know that  ......picture is on bottom of previous page!
Click to expand...

Have to say it looks like a very strange _Amphilophus citrinellus_ maybe? Laughing all the way here


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> a very strange _Amphilophus citrinellus_


Nope. 
Body shape and nuchal hump are fairly typical for an adult male........though did not know this color strain has been developed until recently.


----------



## 24Tropheus

It kind of looks like a colourless _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_ as if anyone into class cichlids would be crass enough to breed albinos or whites (lucrustic?) of those. But yep some line bred/selected multi mutant CA cichlid. Not realy all that interested in which one. Not my thing.  
I see little difference between these and hybrids.  Folk being folk I guess they are as popular and expensive as Blood Parrots?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> It kind of looks like a colourless _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_ as if anyone into class cichlids would be crass enough to breed albinos or whites (lucrustic?) of those. But yep some line bred/selected multi mutant CA cichlid. Not realy all that interested in which one.


Nope not _Gymnogeophagus_.......though I certainly see how the nuchal hump has resemblance.

I generally much prefer 'wild' phenotypes.......though I really can't be too critical of it, as I have owned many, many 'pink' cons and a few 'golden' severums over the years. Quite a few cichlids come in this color form in aquaria now days.....including mbuna and _Thorichthys_ sp. mixteco amongst many others. They have been called leusistic, xanthic, white and albino. Always thought if they have a dark eye they can not be an albino......though I read a few years back that most cases are in fact a form of albinoism in fish(?) despite the eye color.


----------



## cichlid-gal

Not sure BC...it looks like the one pictured here _Hypsophrys nicaraguensis_...the orange piebald variant (never knew these guys could look like this...although the bump on your pic looks bigger...but shape and head and eye are very similiar here) but I'm pretty sure that is not it

http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artreg_visa_art.php?ID=197

If that's not it...is it a _Paratheraps_ or _Paraneetroplus_?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Not realy all that interested in which one. Not my thing.
> I see little difference between these and hybrids.


There are a lot of cichlids that are not 'my thing'. Does not stop me from trying to ID them nor from posting pics of them.

I don't deny that hybrids and line bred fish can be lumped together as 'man made' variants. So what? Excuse me, you are the first one to bring a line bred variant into this game with your Hongi picture :roll:

This isn't about being for or against hybrids. Myself, my position on most issues about hybirdization tends to fall somewhere in the middle of those who are very much for and those who are very much against.....but quite irrelevant as this is a game of IDing, NOT a debate about hybrids. Allowing hybrids in an ID game is worse then opening a 'can of worms' for a variety of reasons! They are generally NOT identifiable. Even when one species is obvious, seldom is it apparent what the other species are. Then it brings up a debate of whether the fish is in fact a hybrid or a pure strain. And when it comes to well known hybrid 'breeds', then you have a potential problem of names, what constitutes one breed as a posed to another and what they are 'supposed' to be called!

The rules are clear enough.....if you know it is a hybrid, you should not be posting it. Fine, we can make an odd exception for a wild caught strain that is possibly or probably a 'natural' hybrid. For the purposes of a guessing game, line bred aquarium strains do not generally pose the same sorts of ID problems.

As far as I'm concerned, my last picture can be IDed easily enough based on body shape, head shape and the type of nuchal hump.....all of which are quite typical of a large male of this species. Though coloration and markings......your very much out of luck :lol:


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Hypsophrys nicaraguensis_


Yes :thumb: Your turn.

Comes from this video



 Their calling it xanthic nicarguensis. Not certain it is the very same as 'orange', but some of the female in this video could definitely be called 'piebald'. Anyways, any of the well known common names (macaw, Nic, Nicaragua cichlid) as well as _Hypsophyrs nicaraguensis_, good enough name for this kind of aquarium strain.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Sarotherodon knauerae_


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> _Sarotherodon knauerae_


Right! your turn


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

That's a rather sad excuse for a Rotpunct, which may or may not be _Apistogramma alacrina_ depending on who you ask.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> may not be _Apistogramma alacrina_


If you really believe it is not, then the least you can do is tell us what you believe it is. Why it is not _A. alacrina_, and what traits distinguish it from _A. alacrina_?
There is always a chance it is a closely related undescribed species...that is a possibility with lots, and lots of cichlids, especially apistos. Sometimes it is never known due to a lack of knowledge; other times only years later.
I'll take it as correct. Your turn.



Mr Chromedome said:


> That's a rather sad excuse for a Rotpunct,


And your point here is what???


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of looks like a colourless _Gymnogeophagus balzanii_ as if anyone into class cichlids would be crass enough to breed albinos or whites (lucrustic?) of those. But yep some line bred/selected multi mutant CA cichlid. Not realy all that interested in which one.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not _Gymnogeophagus_.......though I certainly see how the nuchal hump has resemblance.
> 
> I generally much prefer 'wild' phenotypes.......though I really can't be too critical of it, as I have owned many, many 'pink' cons and a few 'golden' severums over the years. Quite a few cichlids come in this color form in aquaria now days.....including mbuna and _Thorichthys_ sp. mixteco amongst many others. They have been called leusistic, xanthic, white and albino. Always thought if they have a dark eye they can not be an albino......though I read a few years back that most cases are in fact a form of albinoism in fish(?) despite the eye color.
Click to expand...

Funny now I know what it is it does not seem half so bad.
Think I will avoid very line bred photos in future.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

As far as whether or not it is _A. alacrina_, several Apisto experts are of the opinion that only one population of Rotpunckt is actually that species. Mike Wise believes there may be three or four species in the group, hence the comment, "depending on who you ask".

As for the condition of the fish, he looks old and faded. I've kept at least two populations, and they got like that when they were too old to breed.

Have to see what I've got available to post.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Apistos just avoid the things myself. Soooooooo contravertial. :lol: 
Can we have another cichlid (maybe not a rare Apisto?) to guess at please.
Whos turn is it?

All the best James


----------



## Mr Chromedome

My turn. Good luck with this one. You can even use image search, probably won't do any good since it's my photo.










The white eyes are flashback, not a condition.


----------



## 24Tropheus

No prizes for _Geophagus_

Now is it a described one or undescribed? Arg I dunno

Try _altifrons_ and sp. 'bahia red' its just to save time mate as they all look the same to me.


----------



## BC in SK

_Gymnogeophagus labiatus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Gymnogeophagus labiatus_


Suprising as no under the eye bar?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sorry for that last post. Game kind of makes me wayyyyyy to competative.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

> Gymnogeophagus labiatus


Close, but no cigar. try again.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well thats me out, could have swarn it was a _Geophagus_ with those bars in the tail and no black markings. Erm you sure you got the right fish mate?

Kind of prove it to me its _Gymnogeophagus_ and I still will not erm.

Its kind of Ok to have fun but to tease folk is kind of crule?


----------



## BC in SK

_Gymnogeophagus cf. labiatus_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Gymnogeophagus cf. labiatus_


Correct. Told you it was close! I was told it was Yerbalito by someone who had been breeding a lot of the Gymnos at the time. It was entered in the ACA as _Gymno. caaguazuensis_ (yes, that is spelled correctly!), but that was clearly a misidentification, as that species has spots in the caudal, among other differences.

Older Gymnos will lose the bar under the eye, and this guy was very large and obviously more mature. Plus the fact that he was in a bare tank at a fish show.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Plus these genera are kind of blurry at the edges. I would not be at all surprised once this group gets properly studdied/decscribed if there was some movement of species across what is after all a man made distinction/line between Gymnos and Geophagus. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Older Gymnos will lose the bar under the eye, and this guy was very large and obviously more mature. Plus the fact that he was in a bare tank at a fish show.


Yeah the bar below the eye is there.....but often is not expressed. Not unusual for _Gymnogeophagus_ as well as a lot of other cichlids. I can find many pictures of every single species of _Gymnogeophagus_ that show no bar. Don't know what 24 tropheus is going on about :roll: Just as an example the list of _Gymnogeophagus_ pictures at cichlidae.com http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=89 11 of the 18 pictures show no bar below the eye :lol: ....fairly common for a mature _Gymnogeophagus _ male!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Funny enough I find tang goby cichlids hard to tell apart not just species but genus too.  
Try _Tanganicodus irsacae_ first.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Me I realy dunno if the others sp. 'kavalla' sp. 'moba' sp. 'mtoto' are all that different.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Plus these genera are kind of blurry at the edges. I would not be at all surprised once this group gets properly studdied/decscribed if there was some movement of species across what is after all a man made distinction/line between Gymnos and Geophagus. :wink:


Something you might be interested in, 24Tropheushttp://www2.ups.edu/biology/Peter/articles/Mitochondrial.pdf One of a number of DNA studies. Pg. 513: "The molecular results unequivocally support the monophyly of _Gymnogeophagus_ and thus provide independent corroboration of the morphological characters used to distinguish the genus."


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tanganicodus irsacae_ first.


Yes, correct :thumb: Your up.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sorry both this website and photobucket playing up for me. Kind of spioling it as a fun thing to do.

Yep interesting but is _Geophagus_ also monophletic? I kind of think a wider DNA study will give us a few different answers.


----------



## BC in SK

_Teleogramma depressum_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Teleogramma depressum_


It is quite enjoyable saying no to BC. But sadly yep. Your turn.  
Erm I am going to have to take a bit of a brake. Wife is getting awful cross at the amount of time I spend looking up cichlids.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Nice cichlid I am sure I have seen it.
Searching closest I see is on the web as
_Otopharynx sp._ "Silver Torpedo"
Pretty sure thats not the name I saw it for sale as. :?
Pretty sure it was listed as _Mylochromis_ sp. "Silver Torpedo"

Dunno if your feeling generous mate?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Otopharynx sp._ "Silver Torpedo"


Yes that is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

So much for a brake huh?
Post one of mine as its quick. Sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## BC in SK

_Dimidiochromis strigatus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Dimidiochromis strigatus_


Rediculous that you get em all first time.

Your turn. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

O.K., over 48 hrs. with out any guesses so time to give hints. Lake Malawi fish. It's a male and that white thing hanging below is actually part of the fish; called a genital tassel.


----------



## BC in SK

BC in SK said:


> O.K., over 48 hrs.


Oops, over 36 hours.But still time to give hints. It should narrow it down, as a genital tassel, I believe, is peculiar to this species (?).


----------



## 24Tropheus

Nope gential tassles are not particular to this species or genus. But its far too dull a cichlid for me to say.
Why no pretty cichlids? Kind of get more folk involved?


----------



## GTZ

Oreochromis karongae


----------



## BC in SK

GTZ said:


> Oreochromis karongae


Yes, that is correct :thumb: Your turn. 
I must apologize for my poor hints  Slipped my mind that the other 2 "chambo' species from lake Malawi also posses genital tassels. Also, there's the possibility that it is one of the other 2 species(?) though IMO, unlikely _O. squamipinnis_ with it's whitish head and even longer genital tassel.


----------



## GTZ




----------



## BC in SK

_Haplotaxodon microlepis_


----------



## GTZ

BC in SK said:


> _Haplotaxodon microlepis_


Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

_Cyclopharynx fwae_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Cyclopharynx fwae_


Yes! :thumb: your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Telmatochromis bifrenatus_


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> _Telmatochromis bifrenatus_


Yep...that's the one. You're up.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

I've seen this fish BC...but I can't find it ... what's new . It's summer...not on the computer as much ... just having fun in the sun here! But I love the pic of this one....quite lovely!


----------



## BC in SK

I'll give a hint to narrow the search down, a little bit. Malawi hap of the 'utaka' grouping. http://malawicichlids.com/mw01018.htm


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Copadichromis ilesi_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Copadichromis ilesi_


Nope not Copadichromis.


----------



## 24Tropheus

From the link must be _Mchenga sp_ then? Arg so few good photos of _Mchenga_ but going to guess anyway. _Mchenga flavimanus_ ?

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Mchenga flavimanus_ ?


Yes, your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Must say would never have been even close without the clues to cichlid gal. Kind of share the liking. :wink: 
Erm prob easier but kind of like the guys.


All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

_Astatotilapia nubila_


----------



## BC in SK

_Yssichromis piceatus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

_Astatotilapia nubila_
Nope quite a nasty guy from keeping and breeding em
_Yssichromis piceatus_
Yes one I hear good things about and realy wanna try.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

_Telmatochromis temporalis _


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Telmatochromis temporalis _


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Telmatochromis burgeoni_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Telmatochromis burgeoni_


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## cichlid-gal




----------



## BC in SK

_Sargochromis carlottae_

Seen that picture before......not too many pictures of Sargochromis !


----------



## 24Tropheus

Kind of rather dull and obscure (not realy aquarium types) for you cichlid gal? Me I preffer your other pics to ID.


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> _Sargochromis carlottae_
> 
> Seen that picture before......not too many pictures of Sargochromis !


Correct James  Ahhh...I thought maybe because most sites had no picture of it it would be a little more difficult to ID. But those of you with great memories (meant as a compliment to BC, Chromedome, and you James) recall fish easily...me, I know I've seen em sometimes but for the life of me cannot find em. More years of experience looking at these fish will give me better ID skills (maybe).... :lol:



24Tropheus said:


> Kind of rather dull and obscure (not realy aquarium types) for you cichlid gal? Me I preffer your other pics to ID.


I don't know...I like the duller fish to some degree...also like the fish with pastels and pops of color. Golden brown colors can be lovely.


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> Correct James


That would be correct, Bernie  James = 24 tropheus.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Hi Bernie, wow it took a while to see your real name. Very glad to know it.
Erm this guy 
An _Astatheros_ maybe _Astatheros altifrons_ ?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Actually, I think it looks closer to _Astatheros nourissati_, but I'm almost certain that's wrong.


----------



## cichlid-gal

BC in SK said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct James
> 
> 
> 
> That would be correct, Bernie  James = 24 tropheus.
Click to expand...

Sorry Bernie...saw the 2nd post and read the name of the 1st post as the same...LOL...morning eyes  :roll: :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Hi Bernie, wow it took a while to see your real name. Very glad to know it.


No secret what my name is...it's right there by the title of the thread. There was some sort of security problem last summer. Different e-mail addresss then when I came to C-F forum in 2007, so I just re-joined under the user name I seldom use on MFK.



Mr Chromedome said:


> _Astatheros nourissati_, but I'm almost certain that's wrong.


Then what do you think it really is Chromedome?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

The red shoulder patch is throwing me off, I've not seen that on _nourissati_. But the shape, especially the pointy head, suggests either that or _robertsoni_; but I've never seen any red patch on that species, either, and there isn't anywhere near enough spangling for _robertsoni_. So I threw up _nourissati_. There are a lot of populations of _longimanus_ that I haven't seen, and that usually has a red breast, but everything else is wrong.

Anyway, I looked at some google just now, it appears that there are some with red shoulders. So apparently I guessed right despite my doubts.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Anyway, I looked at some google just now, it appears that there are some with red shoulders. So apparently I guessed right despite my doubts.


Yes, there are a number of pics with red shoulders.
:thumb: Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I would think this one easy, but the last time I thought I gave up an easy one, it stumped everybody without clues.
Image is a bit dark, was a bad scan from a slide. One of my ancient photos.


----------



## BC in SK

_Limnochromis auritus_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Correct. You're up again!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## cichlid-gal

_Chromidotilapia guentheri_


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Chromidotilapia guentheri_


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

OK...another try but some things are "off" on this one. No diagonal stripe over eye, no gill spot on fish on right. Hard to tell mouth shape or tail fin from picture so guessing _Hemichromis fasciatus_

ahhh...there is a gill spot on the one on the right...the gill is flared. That was throwing me as I thought there was some red in the fish near its gill


----------



## cichlid-gal

or maybe _Hemichromis elongatus_ ... again, some things are off so maybe I'm on the wrong track. Found a video with an older male and coloration was darker also but at least had some yellow in it. Guessing...guessing :roll:


----------



## BC in SK

Nope, not Hemichromis. 
From lake Tanganyika and from the tribe Lamprologini.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I could be miles off too. Its kind of hard without being able to see mouth shape I think.
But maybe completly bizzar for BC but guessing a Tang cichlid. _Neolamprologus sexfasciatus_ (Gold)

Now I feel a bit silly I typed that before I read the clue.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Neolamprologus sexfasciatus_


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Be impressed if this is got in one guess. Kind of hidden in similar species and erm chosen to be difficult.  

So guess away please as otherwise it could block the thread and I would hate that.



All the best James


----------



## cichlid-gal

ok..1st try

_Metriaclima sp. 'zebra chilumba'_


----------



## 24Tropheus

I have checked as well as I can and do not think thats another name for this guy..
This may be harder than I thought. Some seem to have more than one name on different websites etc.

Want species. It is a described one. Maybe not typical colouration of that species.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

_Metriaclima fainziberi_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Metriaclima fainziberi_


Yes. Did I give too many clues? or was it easy? Just kind of wondering how you got it from so many so similar. As it kind of lacks the thin tall body and yellow normaly shown by a _M.fainziberi_

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> BC in SK said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Metriaclima fainziberi_
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Did I give too many clues? or was it easy? Just kind of wondering how you got it from so many so similar. As it kind of lacks the thin tall body and yellow normaly shown by a _M.fainziberi_
Click to expand...

No I knew these 2 were very similar because I had seen pictures of them before. Since Cichlid gal had already guessed _Metriaclima_ sp. "chilumba zebra" I went to look at both and see what differences I could find. I know they have different teeth, but the londo form of _M. fainzibieri_ and a chilumba zebra are pretty difficult to tell apart :-? . It's true some of the pics of chilumba zebras show a yellow breast, though not all. What I did notice was the very white trim on the top of the dorsal, a lighter white color rather then blue at the back part of the fish, as well as the pelvic fins was a better match between the picture and pics of fainziberi londo. Though I wouldn't be too sure to make any iron clad laws out of that :lol: I guessed it more out of default.... since chilumba zebra had already been guess. I posted 10 minutes after the new clues, but was still on the old screen so I only seen your last post after I posted.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Tilapia sparrmanii_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tilapia sparrmanii_ ?


Nope.


----------



## cichlid-gal

No red eyes on this guy but very similar otherwise _Petrochromis polyodon_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Red eye how did I miss that thanks. Blunt nose, red eye black throat (breeding colours I guess) clearly Tilapia!
Must be _Tilapia deckerti_ !!!!!!!

Hey even saw the exact photo!

All the best James


----------



## cichlid-gal

That looks right James when I do a google search but I'm so confused...I can't find a _Tilapia deckerti _anywhere in the places I was looking (Ciklid org, cichlidroom companion). I must be looking in the wrong place...gads. I'll never get this stuff right~


----------



## 24Tropheus

Find something close (genus) on cichlid room companion. Go to fish base. Go to genus then species then google images from there. Well thats how I did this one.
Sorry I can not show the route. My computer is refusing to deliver URLs at the moment.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tilapia deckerti_


That is correct. _Coptodon deckerti_. Your turn.



cichlid-gal said:


> I can't find a _Tilapia deckerti _anywhere in the places I was looking (Ciklid org, cichlidroom companion)


Just a few months ago there was a major revision of the Tilapia genus. This fish is now called _Coptodon deckerti_. A lot of fishes that are not all that closely related were lumped together into the genus _Tilapia_. A little over 30 years ago, the mouth brooding "Tilapias", _Oreochromis_ and _Sarotherodon _ were part of the _Tilapia_ genus; today there is only 8 species left in the genus _Tilapia_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Funny thing I first thought looks a bit like _zillii_ and thats a _Coptodon_ now too I see. I wondered why I did not find it at first. Thanks BC.
Just hope the rag bag thats _Pseudotropheus_ gets as well sorted one day.
Fish base being a bit slow or just taking thier time?

Anyhoo on with the game.

I suspect BC knows it if not have fun looking.


----------



## BC in SK

_Grammatotria lemairii_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Grammatotria lemairii_


Just too good. Did you have to look or did you know?

Kind of hoped that one might have lasted a tiny bit longer. Maybe I should look for an unusual one in a big genus? Single species genera being find or know it quick?

Still I get the triple crown that BC got ages ago. Two guessing threads on the BCA site (one for cichlids you have kept) and the one here at the same time. :wink:

Now do not go mad. I realy want an easy one to guess. Or better still leave for someone else.  
What am I saying your not going to take my advice. I wouldn't. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Did you have to look or did you know?


No I looked. Knew it was Ectodini. Checked out _Enantiopus _ briefly, but it was obviously not that. Then I looked at _Gramatotria_. Becoming more familiar with more of these.....so most of the genera I already Know that it would not be.

Think this one will be easy. At least it's easy if you have seen pictures of the fish before, as it does look quite distinctive.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I am one thats not seen it before I think.  
Shape like a Heroina or a Heros. But never seen markings like those. :-?

But a very quick look I find something new to me. 8)

_Uaru fernandezyepezi_


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Uaru fernandezyepezi_


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Shamefull attempt from me to get a wrong guess from BC :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

_Pseudotropheus longior_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Pseudotropheus longior_


Is right. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

A young_ Ivanacara_ ? Maybe _Ivanacara adoketa_ ?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Laetacara araguaiae_, formerly known as Buckelkopf. One of my favorite groups, the genus _Laetacara_.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Nice one. Erm is that a similar guy as your avitar?

http://images.google.com/search?hl=en&q ... B450%3B271


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Same species, probably a different location/origin. It may also be wild, as it is quite thin. When unhappy, the lateral stripe often pales from reddish brown to the orange gold color. They are more variable by mood than most expect.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Laetacara araguaiae_, formerly known as Buckelkopf


Correct :thumb: Your turn!


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Shouldn't be too hard to find. I just thought he looked neat with that hump!


----------



## BC in SK

_Gymnogeophagus tiraparae_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Correct, as usual! Your turn again.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Astatheros calobrensis_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Astatheros calobrensis_ ?


Nope.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Tylochromis lateralis_

It smelled like an African to me, so I did my research there and found it.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Tylochromis lateralis_


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Sorry I took so long, been working some long hours lately. I'll keep this one easy, just hope I was given the correct name when I shot the picture.


----------



## BC in SK

_Callochromis melanostigma_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

That's the name I got! You're turn again.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

O.K., time to give a few clues.
The fish is NOT lake Malawi mbuna......but rather, comes from lake Tanganyika.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well yep clear already so far?
Sub-family
Pseudocrenilabrinae
Tribe
Tropheini
so far so good ? yep?

genus a prob for me.

_Simochromis_ ?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Or are we talking big guys _Petrochromis_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Or are we talking big guys _Petrochromis_ ?


Yes, Petrochromis.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well told mouth plus tail shape should Id em if described if your a Petro expert. Sadly I am not and going to have to guess by general looks.

_Petrochromis fasciolatus_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Petrochromis fasciolatus_ ?


That is correct. Your turn.
Thought this species sort of stands out in the genus, as it's mouth really isn't the same as the other species. I think it could easily be confused for mbuna, because it really doesn't have the Petrochromis mouth. Sort of noticed how similar _Petrochromis _ are to mbuna when I guessed rusty cichlid :lol: for a _Petrochromis_ posted on the BCA forum, that did not show the mouth and face. The picture was too large....so once reduced to 75% , the whole picture shows the obvious Petrochromis mouth. Anyways, to me, just noticed a sort of similarity!


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well the Malawi Cichlid you posted there is driving me crazy not knowing it. 

Try


All the best James.


----------



## BC in SK

_Australoheros angiru_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Australoheros angiru_


Correct! Your turn.
Just too good. Discoverd 2011 according to article (German). Niether Cichlid room companion or fish base had a photo yet.
I dunno how your so good. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Dunno Pike Cichlids well esp belly crawlers.  
Erm are we looking at a young _Crenicichla sp._ ? or an adult _Teleocichla sp.?_ Maybe _Teleocichla centrarchus _?

Kind of to get ball rolling.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Maybe _Teleocichla centrarchus _


Nope.....but close.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Not geting much help on the web. Not too many good pics found by myself..
Try _Teleocichla proselytus_ if described and _Teleocichla sp._ 'xingu iii' if undescribed.

Or is that too many guesses in one go? 

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Teleocichla sp._ 'xingu iii'


That's very close.....but nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

sp. "xingu" or sp "xingu4"   
Yep apparently its real.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> sp "xingu4"


That is correct. _Teleocichla_ sp." Xingu iv". Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

:dancing: 
:thumb: 
Amazed myself finding a Cichlid not described or even listed on any website I vissit. 8) 8) 
Esp a South American Cichlid of a group I have not realy noticed before.
Mind you my usual multi stabs at it.  

BC stand back please for say 24 hours or so , real easy one for someone else to join in.



Do not be shy please other guys we do not bite badly. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus

Too easy?
Or do folk just not want to play?
:-?


----------



## Hdog

BCWP calvus? but i've never successfully posted a picture here.


----------



## Hdog

to post on this thread do i have to use pics of my own tanks and fish or can i go online?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Hdog said:


> BCWP calvus?


We got a new winner :thumb: 
_Altolamprologus calvus _ (Black) even got variant! Not needed. But 8) Yep Black Congo White Pearl. (Exact catch location kept secret I understand)



Hdog said:


> to post on this thread do i have to use pics of my own tanks and fish or can i go online?


Rules are all on page one. (BC correct please if I make a mistake.)
No worries I did not read em. Yep but be sure you know its right/accurate. (lots of bad Ids out there kind of thing)
(Razzos I used, as far better than mine!)
Prob best to avoid copy right labeled ones or at least ask and get permision to use those first.

Oh and wellcome!

All the best James


----------



## Hdog

thanks for the warm welcome. I'm not very familiar with most south americans and i assume most people keeping tangs/africans don't keep many south american cichlids so good luck this one may be tricky, but seeing the weird cichlids you've been posting maybe not.


----------



## Hdog

oh what happened. the picture was working initially......???


----------



## Hdog




----------



## BC in SK

_Petenia splendida_


----------



## Hdog

that was hard. you're up
:O


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Neolamprologus nigriventris_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Neolamprologus nigriventris_ ?


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

:thumb:


----------



## Hdog

could it be a juvenile Gnathochromis permaxillaris?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Hdog said:


> could it be a juvenile Gnathochromis permaxillaris?


Good spot. Yep adults/long nose variants too easy to Id in this company!

Your up. :thumb:


----------



## Hdog




----------



## BC in SK

_ "Gnathochromis" pfefferri_


----------



## Hdog

yeppers. ur up


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

One of the red belly Tilapia I find so hard to tell apart?

Try _Tilapia discolor_ ? but could be any one of quite a few as far as I know/can tell.


----------



## Hdog

are all three fish on the link the same species? because i agree on the third one that it looks like tilapia discolor or similar species. but this has a mouth like a petrochromis or an eretmodus . im stumped.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tilapia discolor_ ?


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep face like _Alcolapia alcalicus_ body like _Tilapia busumana_ but struggling to find an exact match.

Figure its a 
Tilapiini thats gone its own way in isolation. Yep?


----------



## 24Tropheus

OH Hdog do not mind that third photo when you click. Thats an _Oreochromis leucosticatus_.
Different fish. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus

GOT IT!
_Chilochromis duponti_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Semiadult from Mvouti River, Congo (Brazzaville) :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Chilochromis duponti_


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Was going to post a Petrotilapia but too hard as all look so similar? :wink: 
Try


----------



## BC in SK

_Tropheops_ sp. "chilumba"


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Tropheops_ sp. "chilumba"


Is the right answer. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Hdog

OOOOh i know this one. haha for a while there i was totally lost on what you were posting. this be a male Tropheops Macrophthalmus Chitimba.


----------



## BC in SK

Hdog said:


> Tropheops Macrophthalmus Chitimba.


That is correct. _Trophops_ sp. "Macrophthalmus Chitimba" . Your turn.


----------



## Hdog

new one


----------



## BC in SK

_Haplochromis thereuterion_


----------



## Hdog

good one you are up!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Maybe a young _Cunningtonia longiventralis_ ?
If not is it poss to get a second shot? because the ventral seems real wierd and want to check its real.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Cunningtonia longiventralis_


Nope.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Think it may be an unusual photo.
Is it a Tang featherfin at all?

Juveniles are kind of hard to be sure. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Found it.
Captioned as
Cyathopharynx furcifer, "blue neon". Photo by Rusty Wessel.
More Cichlids from the Florida Tropical Fish Farmers Association 1994 Show, BB 162, June 1994

Very hard as photo does not show may of the features that give away _Cyathopharynx furcifer_ I think. 8)


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Cyathopharynx furcifer


Yes. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus




----------



## Hdog

some variant of aulonocara stuartgranti?


----------



## BC in SK

_preotemelas virgatus_


----------



## 24Tropheus

Not Aulonocara (I would know but can not explain it, BC could you point out why its not an Aulonocara?)

_Preotemelas virgatus_ is the correct answer.

BC strikes again. So many, similar ,very impressive getting this one first time.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> BC could you point out why its not an Aulonocara?)


Well, the distinction between a "hap" and a peacock' in terms of appearance is somewhat difficult to explain. There is a certain typical body shape, striping that may or may not be visible, and also a typical look and size to the egg spots that this last fish differs. Can't really explain much more then that.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Yep kind of hard to explain. Arg new one Vic basin cichlid without that much unusual about it as far as I can see and variants differing as much as species colour wise. Even genus with these bit of a gamble/hard to tell apart for a hobbist like myself.
May need help. Start with common one. _Haplochromis aeneocolor_?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Haplochromis aeneocolor_?


Nope.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Haplochromis sp. "Matumbi hunter"


----------



## BC in SK

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Haplochromis sp. "Matumbi hunter"


That is correct! :thumb: _Lipochromis_ sp. "Matumbi hunter". Your turn.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey




----------



## 24Tropheus

Looks a lot like a young _Krobia guianensis_ or _potaroensis_ but I am usualy wrong.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Nope


----------



## 24Tropheus

Mind you it looks like quite a few young Aquidens and a few young Cichlasoma sp too.
Try _Cichlasoma dimerus_ but unless I find that exact photo kind of just fishing/taking pot shots.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

Is it cheating if the species is still undescribed? lol


----------



## 24Tropheus

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Is it cheating if the species is still undescribed? lol


Kind a gotta have a recognised name like my next guess _Aequidens_ sp. 'jaru' otherwise how could we get it?

Funny enough it also looks a lot like something being sold in the UK as _Cichlasoma_ sp. "Peru" but that prob would not be alowed as its just not known what species that one realy is, so just selling it as where its from I guess.

Guess its up to BC as its his game. :wink:


----------



## mlancaster

Aequidens patricki


----------



## BC in SK

_Cichlasoma_ sp. "La palma"


----------



## Mr.Dempsey

BC in SK said:


> _Cichlasoma_ sp. "La palma"


Right


----------



## 24Tropheus

Please tell me how you got that. I meen the name is not listed anywhere I can find and erm isn't that a Canary Island? Wierd name for a SA cichlid, any idea how it got it?
Oh googling the name yep gives me images but without a name to go on, where to start. :-?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Wierd name for a SA cichlid, any idea how it got it?


There is absolutely nothing weird about the name. Not unusual for any undescribed cichlid to be called after the location, or body of water it was collected from.


24Tropheus said:


> where to start. :-?


A start is to know that the fish is a port acara, and not some other kind of acara, like an _Aequidens_ or Krobia species. Then you have to distinguish between the species. This thread herehttp://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?366569-Identifying-your-Cichlasoma, which I posted on the BCA forum, which I suspect you didn't bother to read, so did not learn anything from it. I've looked at it enough times, to already know that the dark lining at the end of the scales and the pattern on the tail fin would point to either _Cichlasoma portalgrensis_ or _C. dimerus_ though the tail fin is a different pattern then you might expect for _C. dimerus_


24Tropheus said:


> Please tell me how you got that.


Mr. Dempsey said it was an undescribed species. I read on forums; I remember and know that a few fish have been imported from Uruguay. Lot's of threads on forums about trips to Urugauy and the fish they brought back. Took me no more then a couple minutes to find threads that I have read before with pics of fish having very similar tail markings, ect.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Lipochromis parvidens_ "red" ?

Rest assured I did read it (even have it bookmarked) . Just find SA hard. Even being sure its Cichlasoma and not Aequidens.  and as you say it did not take you all the way to the answer in this case.

All the best James


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Lipochromis parvidens_ "red"


That is right :thumb: Your turn.
This picture listed as _Lipochromis cf. parvidens_ from the source.


----------



## 24Tropheus

8) I did not find the exact image just got the name from a similar looking fishphoto on cichlid room called sp. 'parvidens like'
but then read an article that said their are three "parvidens" and the "red" one seemed most like your photo as it said the other two may be extinct and not in the hobby.

Not too similar I hope. Found it when looking for yours BC.


----------



## BC in SK

_Pxyichromis orthostoma_


----------



## 24Tropheus

I would think it deserves a few wrong guesses but sadly not with BC.
Great looking guy in breeding dress huh?

My way of saying well done. And yep right your go! :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Not finding that exact image by googling the name, so may well be wrong but looks a lot like a coloured down or female big _Melanochromis melanopterus_ ?
to me.  
Funny fish seems the females have the most egg spots but are often brown.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Also looks a lot like _Melanochromis kaskazini_? but again not finding exact image so usure.?


----------



## 24Tropheus

Scrap those found it _Melanochromis baliodigma_  
Odd so many so similar?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Scrap those found it _Melanochromis baliodigma_


That is correct. Your turn,


----------



## 24Tropheus




----------



## BC in SK

_Nannacara taenia_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Nannacara taenia_


If you get any quicker you will be before the posts finished. :thumb: 
Yep just looked it up as its pretty much the first cichlid on the BCA auction list I did not know.
Thought a female with fry would be hard. Silly me. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## GTZ

Labidochromis textilis


----------



## 24Tropheus

Well could be wrong as a couple with similar markings but hopefully mouth shape giving it aways as
_Labidochromis flavigulis_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Labidochromis flavigulis_ ?


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

8) I was not sure, ones a scraper others a picker/insectivour, looked more scraper to me.

Deliberatly hard this one.


----------



## BC in SK

_Haplochromis _ sp. "red back scraper"

Also called _Enterochromis_ sp. "red back scraper"


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Haplochromis _ sp. "red back scraper"
> 
> Also called _Enterochromis_ sp. "red back scraper"


Very very good. :thumb: 
Guess posting a female would be harder but unfair. Or can you even Id those?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Guess posting a female would be harder but unfair.


Female Victoreans and female peacocks are pretty much indistinguishable. Maybe it is possible for somebody to distinguish these :-? but it's sort of an unwritten rule not to post pics of these because nobody would be able to ID them. The exception would be a species that is odd or unusual in some way......I think the _Haplochromis thereuterion_ posted on pg. 75 is a female, but it has such an odd body shape that it was instant recognition for me, having seen pics of this species before. Some female mbuna can be very tough to distinguish.....but we have had a few of those on this thread and somebody will eventually get it.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

_Tropheops_ sp. 'higga' ? (Higga Reef)


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Tropheops_ sp. 'higga' ? (Higga Reef)


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus




----------



## Cichlidman14

Blue acara or a port cichlid.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Cichlidman14 said:


> Blue acara or a port cichlid.


I want the genus and species on this one as its not one usualy sold under those names.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Mind you it is blue and Sub-family Cichlinae Tribe Cichlasomatini and looks Aulonocara like. :wink:


----------



## walzon1

looks like andinoacara coeruleopunctatus


----------



## 24Tropheus

walzon1 said:


> looks like andinoacara coeruleopunctatus


Nope


----------



## 24Tropheus

Just so I am not missleading folk its not an _Aequidens_ sp. nor an _Andinoacara_ sp.


----------



## BC in SK

_Tahauntinsuyoa macantzatza_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Tahauntinsuyoa macantzatza_


Right answer. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

Ha Ha. Now please put up a "real" fish, not some (probably) hybridized ******* Powder Blue Acara.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Powder Blue Acara.


I'll take that as a correct answer  . Your turn.
Though some are calling it an 'electric blue acara'. Who knows if the fish is a hybrid or not :-?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I may have used this one before, but what the heck.


----------



## BC in SK

_Bujurquina vittata_



Mr Chromedome said:


> I may have used this one before,


Nope, never seen this pic before;nice looking fish though.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

> _Bujurquina vittata_


Correct.

I must have used it on another forum. Yes, that fish was half of a pair I got from a friend; unfortunately, they never bred for me.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Feel a bit silly gainsaying BC but try _Bujurquina_ sp. "Jaraucu"
Ignore this post. Silly forum I can not just pretend it does not exist by deleting it. See you answered while I was typing.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Funny some easy ones stay unanswered for a long time?

_Cyathochromis obliquidens _ for sure?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Cyathochromis obliquidens _


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.
What stands out to me about this species. compared to other mbuna, are it's large egg spots.


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Cyathochromis obliquidens _
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct :thumb: Your turn.
> What stands out to me about this species. compared to other mbuna, are it's large egg spots.
Click to expand...

Best come clean. Took me a long time to find it but once I did it was easy. :thumb:


----------



## BC in SK

_Xyistochromis _ sp. "kyoga flameback"

Also known as: _Haplochromis_ sp." kyoga flameback" and _Haplochromis_ sp. "all red"


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Xyistochromis _ sp. "kyoga flameback"
> 
> Also known as: _Haplochromis_ sp." kyoga flameback" and _Haplochromis_ sp. "all red"


What a lot of names. For sure it was labeled _Haplochromis_ sp. "all red" :thumb: 
Good spot. Esp as this ?young example is not "all red" :wink:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Not seen one without a pointed tail but looks so like otherwise try anyway  
_Taeniacara candidi_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> _Taeniacara candidi_ ?


Yes it is :thumb: Your turn.


24Tropheus said:


> Not seen one without a pointed tail


Females have a rounded tail; males have a pointed tail.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Good colour for a female. 8) 
Glad to get any South American Dwarf!


----------



## BC in SK

_ "exCichlasoma" tuyrense_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _ "exCichlasoma" tuyrense_


Right again mate. Easy or not? Quite hard I thought.


----------



## BC in SK

24Tropheus said:


> Easy or not?


Very easy. Seen enough pictures of this fish on the internet over the last 6-7 years. Instant recognition, like any other CA cichlid.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

How ya been, guys? :lol:

First, the _Taeniacara_ earlier was an immature male. When we were getting some in about 15 years ago, we discovered that it isn't a female _Taeniacara_ until it turns yellow. This is from the past owner of three "pairs" with hiding males.....at $100 per pair (when separated, all three hiding males became bigger and nicer looking than the initial males). Finally got a good pair from a friend, but alas, it was a dry summer and my rainwater ran out. No success with the species. Still love 'em, though.

Second, why must you put up easy pictures like the _tuyrense_ when I can't post (too much work)? I've bred that species, it is very distinct, and quite worthless. Some of those pictures BC saw were probably mine.

And last, I know the current fish, but will not post a guess as I will likely not have time to post a picture myself.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> First, the _Taeniacara_ earlier was an immature male.


Didn't know that; never even thought of that. Just assumed the round tail meant female. Learn something all the time. _Taeniacara_ are not fish I know at all.



Mr Chromedome said:


> Some of those pictures BC saw were probably mine.


Yup, they certainly were. Always interested in "Cichlasoma".


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I have some time, so I will say that the last photo is _Enigmatochromis lucanusi_. I'll try to find a good photo to post.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Enigmatochromis lucanusi_


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

This shouldn't take long, but it was handy.


----------



## BC in SK

_Thysochromis ansorgii_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I was hoping the stress stripe would have you think twice. But yes, it is a female _Thysochromis_.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## 24Tropheus

Into my good area. :wink:

_Pseudosimochromis curvifrons_ ?


----------



## BC in SK

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Not finding many photos of this guy. I hope this one is good enough.


----------



## BC in SK

_Chetia flaviventris_


----------



## 24Tropheus

BC in SK said:


> _Chetia flaviventris_


Is right. Your turn. :thumb: (Only other pic looks like a drawing to me) :?


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## spicoli

Pindu?


----------



## BC in SK

spicoli said:


> Pindu?


Nope, not _Stomatepia pindu_


----------



## cichlid-gal

_Ptychochromis_ sp. "East Coast Grey"


----------



## BC in SK

cichlid-gal said:


> _Ptychochromis_ sp. "East Coast Grey"


Nope.
New world. Cichlid with 3 feeding morphs that can come from the same spawn.


----------



## mlancaster

Herichthys minckleyi Black Color Morph.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> Herichthys minckleyi


That is correct. Your turn.

Molluscivorous morph. Eats snails. Not called black morph because the fish isn't neccessarily black. The 3 morphs can be distinguished by their head shape. Here's an article on _Herichthys minkleyi_., in case anyone is interested:http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=73


----------



## mlancaster

Hi BC in SK,

Thank you for the clarification; your hint gave it away.










Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

_Astatheros nourissati_


----------



## mlancaster

BC in SK said:


> _Astatheros nourissati_


Correct.



Cichlid News Jan 2011 said:


> A not often seen cichlid from Guatemala and southern Mexico is _Astatheros nourissati_. Named for its discoverer, Jean-Claude Nourissat, this fish is available from specialty breeders. Photo by A. Konings


Your Turn.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## mlancaster

_Oreochromis Mossambicus_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> _Oreochromis Mossambicus_


 Nope.


----------



## mlancaster

_Oreochromis Andersoni_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> _Oreochromis Andersoni_


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## mlancaster

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

_Boulengerochromis microlepis_


----------



## mlancaster

BC in SK said:


> _Boulengerochromis microlepis_


Correct BC in SK; your turn.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## mlancaster

_Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> _Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor_


Nope.


----------



## mlancaster

_Pseudocrenilabrus philander_

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> _Pseudocrenilabrus philander_


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

Well, time to give a hint. One of only 2 species in it's genus.


----------



## mlancaster

sigh


----------



## BC in SK

This cichlid is a swamp dweller found in the Ruzizi river flowing into lake Tanganyika and found in the Lukuga river flowing out of lake Tanganyika.


----------



## mlancaster

_Astatoreochromis straeleni_

If I got it right, thank you for all the hints. I was stumped.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

mlancaster said:


> _Astatoreochromis straeleni_


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## mlancaster

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

_Katria katria_


----------



## mlancaster

That is correct, BC in SK.

Your Turn.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

Resembles _Tilapia brevimanus_. Mine never had that much color in the fins, though.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Tilapia brevimanus_


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Well, I've got time to play. I'll have to pull out some slides and get a few more odd shots on the computer, but for now we'll go with this one. It's a little dark, but should be enough.


----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys pantostictus_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Herichthys pantostictus_


No.


----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys_ sp. "white labridens"


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Herichthys_ sp. "white labridens"


That would be the common name. Just saw a paper, it has been described as _H. pame_. Two other forms from the group have also been given new names.

You're up again.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> it has been described as _H. pame_


I see, just newly described. Here's a thread:http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16843


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

Closest thing I could find was _Tropheops_ sp. "Red Fin". Nice looking fish, I might have to reconsider my ban on Mbuna in my fishroom.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Tropheops_ sp. "Red Fin"


That is correct. :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK

Hmm....something went a little "wacko". Chromedome got it right......I posted, now both posts disapeared :-? 
Any ways, correct Chromedome :thumb: . Your turn :lol:


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I saw that it disappeared, but now it's back. Oh well, as long as we know that I'm up. Here's one that ought to be easy.


----------



## BC in SK

_Pungu maclareni_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Pungu maclareni_


Correct. Back to you.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

'Lamprologus' calliurus?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> 'Lamprologus' calliurus?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Hmmmm, I'm not so good at this game....Telmatochromis temporalis?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Telmatochromis temporalis?


Nope. 
Not a Lamprologine. From the tribe Limnochromini.http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/spe_classification.php


----------



## FedEXguy

I think the angle must've been throwing me off. Also, I pretty much just do visual association for this type of thing, so yeah....is it L. staneri?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> L. staneri?


_Limnochromis staneri_ is correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

Maybe I picked a hard one? I doubt it


----------



## BC in SK

_Iranocichla hormuzensis_


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

I feel like maybe I'm being tricked, but that looks like Pseudotropheus socolofi to me.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Pseudotropheus socolofi


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

Woohoo!

Ok, tried to find something less common (at least to my experience)


----------



## BC in SK

_Stomatepia pindu_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep, you're too fast!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Gosh, that is very pretty. I think I've seen something that looks like this before, but maybe an older specimen. It was definitely thicker, I think. Let me see if I can find it.

Edit: Is this it? Australoheros ykeregua?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Australoheros ykeregua


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

I'll never stump you


----------



## BC in SK

_Katria katria_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep. Also, going backwards in this thread, I see that was posted only a few pages back 

Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Aw man, I'm terrible at this when they're out of water! I get an African feeling from the background, maybe.

Best guess: Serranochromis robustus?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Serranochromis robustus?


Good guess. Close.....but nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

angusticeps, then?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> angusticeps, then?


Correct. :thumb: _Serranochromis angusticeps_
Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

Not hard, but this is a fish I used to own


----------



## BC in SK

_Telmatochromis vittatus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Pretty close, but not quite.


----------



## BC in SK

_Telmatochromis brichardi_


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Correct!


Hmm....not so easy to tell these 2 apart( :-? ). From what I read and see in pictures, _T. vittatus_ is supposed to have the rounder, blunter snout and _T. brichardi_ a more pointed snout.
I also read that _T. brichardi_ is supposed to have larger eyes then _T. vittatus_. Hard to tell on most specimens.....other then some pictures of very young _T. brichardi_ have proportionately small eyes and some pics of larger, older males of _T. vittatus_ have proportionately smaller eyes ( :-? ).


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

They are very very hard to tell apart, for sure. The one in the picture is only teenaged, so it makes it harder. The biggest difference is the teeth (if you've got a good macro lens.)
You can tell from page 20 how hard it is. But typically you'll see the brichardi at about 10 cm and the vittatus at 16cm with lighter bars and more striations in the bars. Though at the same size, they can look identical.

I'll have to get back to the guessing game later tonight.


----------



## FedEXguy

Ok, I had a really tough time on this one. It just looked, to me, like a stressed/female version of a number of things. But after searching images of all my first choices last night, I decided I was totally wrong. So I browsed fishbase for visually similar fish this morning and was just about to guess Konia eisentrauti, but I decided to keep looking. And good thing I did, because I'm now certain that it's Sarotherodon lohbergeri.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Sarotherodon lohbergeri.


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Etroplus suratensis_


----------



## FedEXguy

Indeed, correct.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

I took that picture back in 1990 at ACA in Chicago. Too bad I didn't get here earlier. :lol:


----------



## FedEXguy

Which picture? If you're talking about the Etroplus suratensis picture, that is a fantastic photo!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Yeah, I'm totally stumped. Seems like it might be a tilapia? Tilapia snyderae?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Tilapia snyderae?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Paraneetroplus somethingsomethingyellow?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Paraneetroplus


Nope. Not CA. It is from Africa.


----------



## FedEXguy

Well, my initial thought was that it looked African, but after turning up nothing except some dubious identity pics of tilapia and astatotilapia etc and not seeing any eggspots, I thought maybe I was fooling myself. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## FedEXguy

I'm thinking I'm going to need a hint. Fishbase is failing me.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to need a hint. Fishbase is failing me.


Yup. I'll give a few hints. First of all it is being considered an undescribed species and it is really not listed any where so I'm really not expecting anyone to get the name :lol:

_Tilapia snyderae_ (now called _Coptodon snyderae_) is pretty close, but not close enough. If anyone can guess the closest described species I'll accept that, and then tell what it is being called. Here is a list of _Coptodon_ species: http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=274

And a picture of a pair in breeding color. The female looks fairly similar to what a breeding female of the described species looks like:


----------



## FedEXguy

Ah, I feel vindicated knowing I was so close with my initial assessment  Good hint, too. All I needed was to see the female's fin spot, it seems. Jumped right out at me after that. This is Coptodon sp.aff. zillii "Kisangani." !!!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Coptodon sp.aff. zillii "Kisangani." !!!


Correct. _Coptodon_ sp. "aff. zillii Kisangani"


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Paranochromis longirostris_


----------



## FedEXguy

How do you do it? That is indeed correct!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> How do you do it? That is indeed correct!


Very easily. Takes no more then a minute. First of all, I recognize it as Paranochromis. I go here first http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=128. Even though the pictures are small, it matches _P. longirostris_. If I am not certain then I google the name and start comparing.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

I guess when you know, you know. On this one, I do not know, but I'm going to guess Oreochromis andersonii.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Oreochromis andersonii.


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Must be Sargochromis giardi then?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Sargochromis giardi


Correct :thumb: Your turn.
I did not expect anyone to get this one for some time!


----------



## FedEXguy

Well, you had the African sport fish on my mind from the Serranochromis angusticeps and the undescribed Coptodon. I've looked at a lot of pictures like that now!


----------



## BC in SK

_Pxyichromis orthostoma_


----------



## FedEXguy

BC in SK said:


> _Pxyichromis orthostoma_


Correct =D>


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Astatheros macracanthus


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Astatheros macracanthus


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Aequidens_ sp. "Jenaro Herrera"


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep, that's it. You're too fast! =D>


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Pseudotropheus tursiops?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Pseudotropheus tursiops?


Correct :thumb: Your turn


----------



## FedEXguy

I bet you know this one at a glance...but I'm trying it anyway!


----------



## BC in SK

_Amphilophus chancho_



FedEXguy said:


> I bet you know this one at a glance...


No. I Know it is a midas-type but can't be too sure which of 15 species it is!


----------



## FedEXguy

Well, you're close and on the right track. You'll definitely get it faster than I would


----------



## BC in SK

_Amphilophus hogaboomorum_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

_Amphilophus citrinellus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Still close, but not it.


----------



## BC in SK

_Amphilophus flaveolus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope. Would you like a hint (since I was mean and used an uncolored individual?)


----------



## BC in SK

I'll get it eventually  
_Amphilophus amarillo_


----------



## FedEXguy

You got it! =D>


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Chaetobranchus flavescens

Didn't know of any "thread-finned" cichlid other than Acarichthys heckelii until I had to try to figure this fish out. Cool.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Chaetobranchus flavescens


Correct again. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Sarotherodon mvogoi_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yes it is. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Dicrossus foirni?


----------



## BC in SK

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Hemichromis_ sp. "guinea 1"


----------



## FedEXguy

:thumb: Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Is this Lee Nuttall's Vieja heterospila? 




There's a good shot at about 1:24


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Vieja heterospila


Correct. Your turn.


FedEXguy said:


> Is this Lee Nuttall's Vieja heterospila?


Nope. Different specimen. Female in breeding dress.


----------



## FedEXguy

Try this lovely fish:


----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys deppii_


----------



## FedEXguy

You got it.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

I thought these were some kind of cyprichromis at first, but after looking closer, I think they are Diplotaxodon, probably limnothrissa?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Diplotaxodon limnothrissa?


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Taeniacara candidi_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep, your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Shot in the dark. Hypselecara coryphaenoides?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Hypselecara coryphaenoides?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Ok, just to be sure, then: Hypselecara temporalis?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Hypselecara temporalis?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

exCichlasoma bocourti?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> exCichlasoma bocourti?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

I haven't even come close, have I?


----------



## BC in SK

I'll make it easy; I'll accept the genus alone, as a correct answer.


----------



## FedEXguy

Aw, don't do that....unless there's only one fish in the genus? Is this a hint? Mindgames!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Mindgames!


No


FedEXguy said:


> ....unless there's only one fish in the genus?


No. Many.
And I do consider that some kind of hint.



FedEXguy said:


> Aw, don't do that...


Well, that was my intention from the moment I posted the pic. I don't expect anyone to get the species, but from my perspective the grouping (genus) is very easy. So as long as I see the genus name I will take that as correct.



FedEXguy said:


> I haven't even come close, have I?


No, not really.
And yes, saying close or not, is some kind of a hint.


FedEXguy said:


> Is this a hint?


I can definitely give more hints, if you like.


----------



## FedEXguy

That was an amazing reply, lol! How about this guess Astatheros macracanthus? Just tell my I'm close if I land in the genus, I want to keep looking.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Astatheros


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Australoheros angiru


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Australoheros


Yes. Your turn.
_Australoheros_ sp. "Monigotes"
Considered potentially undescribed so I suppose if you don't know it's trade name it could be called _Australoheros cf. facetus_


----------



## FedEXguy

BC in SK said:


> _Australoheros cf. facetus_


Really?! I looked those over 3 different times and couldn't convince myself they looked close enough to that pic!


----------



## BC in SK

_Stigmatochromis _ sp. "spilostichus type"


----------



## FedEXguy

Sigh. Your speed and accuracy disheartens me. Correct! Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Caquetaia umbrifera


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Caquetaia umbrifera


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Amphilophus robertsoni?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Amphilophus robertsoni?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

pfffffff.....Chuco micropthalmus?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Chuco micropthalmus?


Nope. 
Do you want hints?


----------



## FedEXguy

A hint would be nice, sure.


----------



## BC in SK

Comes from the pacific slope of Mexico. Two general 'types' in the hobby. A 'red' form and this one is of the 'blue' form.


----------



## FedEXguy

exCichlasoma istlanum. FINALLY!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> exCichlasoma istlanum


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Nanochromis transvestitus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep. You're up.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

When I hover my mouse over the image, it tells me Geophagus steindachneri.
But I think it's a trick, so my best guess so far is Steatocranus casuarius.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Geophagus steindachneri.


Nope.


FedEXguy said:


> Steatocranus casuarius.


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Ctenochromis polli


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Ctenochromis polli


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Plecodus straeleni_


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Oh, a metallic blue Malawian...might take awhile


----------



## FedEXguy

Mchenga flavimanus?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Mchenga flavimanus?


Correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Mylochromis plagiotaenia_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

_Mchenga eucinostomus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope. Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

_Chilotilapia rhoadesii_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope. Nope. Nope.

Edit: I'm going to freely admit that your second guess looks so close to this that it makes me question whether the fish is incorrectly identified in my source, or if there are some variants. Either way, I've tried to double check and there's just not a wealth of pictures of this fish.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Edit: I'm going to freely admit that your second guess looks so close to this that it makes me question whether the fish is incorrectly identified in my source, or if there are some variants. Either way, I've tried to double check and there's just not a wealth of pictures of this fish.


I didn't see this edit until a little later last night......it sort of puts a wrench in motivating me to look further. :lol: 
When you look at the fish's mouth and compare to other haps, you soon learn it has an unusual mouth! I'm just not finding a match outside of _Mchenga eucinostomus_

I think I need a hint!  Like a genus to narrow it down (and also bear in mind that Mchenga is a fairly new genus; these fish were formerly Copadichromis)


----------



## FedEXguy

Ok, some hints. But first, if you look at the mouths on my pic and the Mchenga, you can see a certain slight difference of upper/lower jaw length that I found held through in other pictures of both species, so they are not "identical."

I can't give you the genus straight up, because there's only 8 fish in it. It's a 'happy utaka' with a 'small green' relative. Endemic to Monkey Bay. This particular photo's white balance is off and the subject fish is very un-colored. Ad Koning's picture of this fish is it in breeding dress, and the color of the bottom fins and tail edges shows much more black. I believe the individual I posted is a bit stressed or is far from the top of the dominance chain.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FedEXguy

Can't edit my post...but just so there's not too much confusion, my veiled genus hint should have the addendum "8 fish in it and 1 possible undescribed" so you don't count 9 and dismiss it, depending on your source.


----------



## BC in SK

_Nyassachromis breviceps_


----------



## FedEXguy

So very close.


----------



## BC in SK

_Nyassachromis prostoma_


----------



## FedEXguy

Close again. Alphabetically closer.


----------



## BC in SK

I think I got it!  
_Nyassachromis nigritaeniatus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Haha, oh man, still no  but _even closer._


----------



## BC in SK

I found it  
_Nyassachromis microcephalus_

Looked at that fish before. don't know how I missed this picture as it's right there at the end of the third row when you google it. :roll: 
http://www.onzemalawicichliden.eu/Bestanden vissendatabase eng/Nyassachromis microcephalus eng.html


FedEXguy said:


> Endemic to Monkey Bay.


Not according to the link; found through out the lake.



FedEXguy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy Thanksgiving to you, not for me 



 :lol:


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct!!! :thumb: =D> :dancing:

Yeah, I noticed that not all links said it was endemic to Monkey Bay, but others do, including fishbase, so I thought it might help with the googling.

Your turn and Happy (Canadian) Holidays! <---better?


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Been on vacation, haven't had time to really look, but I'll guess Pseudotropheus longior?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Pseudotropheus longior?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Cynotilapia sp."elongatus mbenji blue"


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Cynotilapia sp."elongatus mbenji blue"


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Pseudotropheus elongatus 'Mbenji Brown'


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Pseudotropheus elongatus 'Mbenji Brown'


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

melanochromis sp. 'robustus mbenji'


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> melanochromis sp. 'robustus mbenji'


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Hmmm...which of my guesses was the 'closest?'


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Hmmm...which of my guesses was the 'closest?'


Well...I wouldn't really see any one of these guesses as being closer then the other.


----------



## FedEXguy

Lol, dang! Ummm, Metriaclima sp. boadzulu?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Metriaclima sp. boadzulu?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Metriaclima sp. "elongatus usisya"


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Metriaclima sp. "elongatus usisya"


Nope.

Hints?


----------



## FedEXguy

Yeah, I think I need one.


----------



## BC in SK

Well, with hints I could easily give it away where there is no doubt what the fish is. This is what I will say about it: Never mind the color. Comes in numerous color morphs though out most of lake Malawi. Focus instead on the head shape, mouth and jaw.....which are rather distinct. Also note the teeth are usually visible.


----------



## FedEXguy

Well, hmmm. The teeth comment makes me wonder if I've been way wrong on what type of teeth I 'thought' I was seeing. Is this a type of Petrotilapia? Doesn't look like it but I want to get it out of my head.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Petrotilapia?


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> The teeth comment makes me wonder


I don't mean to confuse. It may or may not have highly visible teeth. But it's prominent lower jaw makes it easily distinguishable from all other mbuna species.


----------



## FedEXguy

Haha, ok, you got me! I was fooled by a mimic! Genyochromis mento


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Genyochromis mento


That is correct! Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

Hooray! Here's yours:


----------



## BC in SK

_Tramitichromis_ sp. "orange top"


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Got lucky on this one while looking at a bunch of pink convicts even though I knew it wasn't a convict.
Paratheraps fenestratus 'pink'


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Paratheraps fenestratus 'pink'


That is correct. From lake Catemaco. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Simochromis diagramma_


----------



## FedEXguy

:thumb: Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Coelotilapia joka, very pretty


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Coelotilapia joka


Yup. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Etia nguti_


----------



## FedEXguy

Boo, too fast!
But yes, correct.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Cichlidman14

Hey guys, I have been following this post and I thought I might join the game for a little My guess is Krobia guianensis


----------



## BC in SK

Cichlidman14 said:


> My guess is Krobia guianensis


Nope.....guess again.


----------



## FedEXguy

Bujurquina oenolaemus


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Bujurquina oenolaemus


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Apistogramma cruzi_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

_Apistogramma cinilabra _ (AKA _Apistogramma_ sp. schwarzbrust)


----------



## FedEXguy

=D> Correct!


----------



## Cichlidman14

Man, you guys are quick and good at this game :lol:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Cichlidman14

I'm not to good at this but I'm leaning towards Bujurquina vittata


----------



## BC in SK

Cichlidman14 said:


> Bujurquina vittata


That is correct :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## DJRansome

Congrats on page 100!


----------



## Cichlidman14

Sorry if its sideways


----------



## FedEXguy

Enantiopus melanogenys


----------



## Cichlidman14

Correct! Your turn


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Lipochromis sp. "parvidens red"_ (AKA _Lipochromis_ sp. "parvidens like")


----------



## FedEXguy

Yep!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Maybe a very blurry and pixelated exCichlasoma istlanum?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> exCichlasoma istlanum?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Maybe a very blurry and pixelated Herichthys cyanoguttatus?


----------



## CjCichlid

That pic is pretty crummy... Nandopsis haitiensis or beani?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Herichthys cyanoguttatus?


Nope.


CjCichlid said:


> Nandopsis haitiensis


Nope.


CjCichlid said:


> beani?


Nope. Not _'exCichlasoma' beani_


----------



## Cichlidman14

exCichlasoma ramsdeni


----------



## CjCichlid

Meh.. how about a better pic? Maybe an old bruiser of a Cichlasoma grammodes?


----------



## FedEXguy

My initial thought on this was maybe a very blurry and pixelated Paratilapia polleni, so I'll go ahead and guess that now.


----------



## CjCichlid

Hah.. love the "blurry and pixelated" before each guess. =D>


----------



## FedEXguy

Just callin' it like I (barely) see it.


----------



## Cichlidman14

My first thought was a Madagascar cichlid, but I'm leaning toward Central America:/


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Ptychochromoides betsilianus_. It is from Madagascar.

And it's not that bad a picture, that's the way the fish looks.


----------



## FedEXguy

That's the first fish I looked at, but I couldn't find any pictures of it outside of the cichlidae preview thumbnail...where'd you find pictures of it?


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Ptychochromoides betsilianus_. It is from Madagascar.
> 
> And it's not that bad a picture, that's the way the fish looks.


  :thumb: 
Correct. your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

FedEXguy, once you have a possible name that looks that close, you can do a google search. Most of the time you'll actually see the contest picture in the google image search. However, I did not need to do the google search, as the thumbnail at cichlidae was more than sufficient to match the fish.

Here's the next fish for ID. I don't take a lot of Malawian shots, so I'm very dependent on the owner's ID, but I did consult additional experts.


----------



## BC in SK

_Labidochromis lividus_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Labidochromis lividus_


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

_Cynotilapia axelrodi_


----------



## FedEXguy

Metriaclima phaeos "Londo"


----------



## Mr Chromedome

No and No.

Let me know if you're ready for a hint.


----------



## FedEXguy

Metriaclima estherae


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Nope.

Not a described species, but well known (or at least I thought it was!)


----------



## BC in SK

_Metriaclima _ sp. "blue dolphin"


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Metriaclima _ sp. "blue dolphin"


Bingo! Your turn again.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Astatoreochromis alluaudi


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Astatoreochromis alluaudi


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Mbipia lutea


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Mbipia lutea


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Astatotilapia brownae


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Astatotilapia brownae


Nope.


----------



## Michael_S

Haplochromis sp. dayglow


----------



## BC in SK

Michael_S said:


> Haplochromis sp. dayglow


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Platytaeniodus degeni


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Platytaeniodus degeni


Nope.

Time for hints?


----------



## FedEXguy

Yeah, I don't know what to look for in Victorian/"victorian-esque" cichlids. A lot look practically identical to me.


----------



## BC in SK

From lake Victoria. Critically endangered, possibly extinct in the wild. Eats snails (Molluscivore). Fish base has it listed under _Haplochromis_; cichlidae.com under a much smaller, more obscure genus.


----------



## FedEXguy

Always depresses me to find out something is extinct in the wild.

Labrochromis ishmaeli?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Labrochromis ishmaeli?


That is correct. your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Cardiopharnynx schoutedeni_


----------



## FedEXguy

Nope, guess again


----------



## BC in SK

_Lestradea perspicax_


----------



## FedEXguy

:dancing: Correct!


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Cryptoheros septemfasciatus


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Cryptoheros septemfasciatus


Nope.


----------



## skurj

vieja argentea (excuse my spelling..)


----------



## BC in SK

skurj said:


> vieja argentea


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Chuco godmani


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Chuco godmani


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

I had thought you were being tricky and posting something that _looked_ Amphilophus, but wasn't. But now I think I was just over-thinking it.
So, Amphilophus astorquii?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Amphilophus astorquii?


Your very close. But nope.
Smaller female. Not as colorfull as some others, especially in comparison to some males.
When I came to fish forums in 2007 it was sort of "flavor of the month". It's trade name at the time was as an undescribed species.....but it is actually considered to be a regional variant of one of the described species, found in a certain part of a lake. Either it's species name, or trade name would be considered a correct guess.


----------



## FedEXguy

Hmm, I remember Amphilophus sp "Red Isletas" being pretty hot at one point a few years ago. That it?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Hmm, I remember Amphilophus sp "Red Isletas" being pretty hot at one point a few years ago. That it?


That's the one. _Amphilophus citrnellus_ found in a certain part of lake Nicaragua.
Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy

This one is easy, but I want to make it harder and ask for the location, if you'll indulge me


----------



## BC in SK

_Thorichthys meeki_ "Angeles"


----------



## FedEXguy

There's just no stopping you, is there? Correct! Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Chaetobranchus flavescens


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Chaetobranchus flavescens


That is correct :thumb: 
Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Pterochromis congicus_


----------



## FedEXguy

:thumb: Yep, your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Is this another Amphilophus? A. hogaboomorum


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> A. hogaboomorum


Nope.


FedEXguy said:


> Is this another Amphilophus?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Hmmm, maybe a Cryptoheros sajica that lost it's T-bar


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Cryptoheros sajica


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Aequidens rondoni


----------



## mlancaster

_Amatitlania nigrofasciata_

Trying for the obvious.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Aequidens rondoni


Nope.


mlancaster said:


> _Amatitlania nigrofasciata_


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Aequidens hoehnei


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Aequidens hoehnei


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Australoheros angiru


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Australoheros


Australoheros is correct! Your turn.

Fish is called _Australoheros_ sp. "igaucu" after it's collection point.


----------



## FedEXguy

That one isn't listed on cichlidae, mind sharing a link about it?


----------



## BC in SK

_Lithochromis xanthopteryx _


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct!


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:



> That one isn't listed on cichlidae, mind sharing a link about it?


Well, there is no pictures on the net anymore under that name :lol: 
But looking into it some more, I see fishbase has _'Cichlasoma'_ sp. iguacu as a synonym for _Australoheros angiru_ , so I think it more then likely that your guess of


FedEXguy said:


> Australoheros angiru


 is not just the right genus, but also the correct species.

There is 30 described species of _Australoheros_ now! I was certainly aware that this fish might now be one of the described species, but couldn't really be too sure whether or not, or which it may be so I was going to take any guess of _Ausatraloheros _ as correct. Cichlidae.com has 4 "species groups" listed for this genus. From my perspective there probably is only 4-5 significantly different fish; maybe basis for few more species. But it's 30 and growing! It's up to the ichthyologists if they want to draw lines over small differences! :lol:


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Yes, Australoheros is getting huge! I'm sure it'll get broken up or paired down at some point, but I'm no ichthyologist, that's for sure.

Chromidotilapia guentheri?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Chromidotilapia guentheri?


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Paralabidochromis sp. rock kribensis


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Paralabidochromis sp. rock kribensis


Nope.


----------



## FedEXguy

Paralabidochromis sauvagei


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Paralabidochromis sauvagei


Nope.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Well, it's a female Mbuna, best guess would be _Cyathochromis oblliquidens_.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Well, it's a female Mbuna


Yup.


Mr Chromedome said:


> _Cyathochromis oblliquidens_.


Nope.


----------



## Michael_S

Pseudotropheus williamsi north?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Petrochromis chrysos.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Petrochromis chrysos.


Correct. Your turn.
But I believe you mean _Petrotilapia chrysos_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yes, I did mean Petrotilapia. My brain said it, but my fingers have a mind of their own sometimes. Getting old sucks! :roll:

Once upon a time, a friend and I did Killifish ID contests at Killifish shows, as between us we had an enormous number of slides. Ken Lazara, who wrote the last three editions of the Killifish Master Index, suggested that he could do an ID program with images like the following:










There are enough indicators there to identify at least the Genus, so I will accept that alone as the correct answer. :wink:


----------



## BC in SK

_Mesonautu festivus_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Correct. Did you figure it out, or find the image online? I ask because you included the species name.

You're up again, of course.

There was a personal reason for using that photo. It came from Dr. Ron Coleman's website. The friend I used to do ID programs with, his name was also Ron Coleman. When he died in a car accident it was about this time of year. I inherited his slide collection, which includes many fish other than Killies, as he was a Cichlid person before going into Killifish.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Correct. Did you figure it out, or find the image online? I ask because you included the species name.


Nope. Just guessed that species because it is the more common name in the aquarium hobby. Not too sure which has really been the more common species in the hobby over the years :-? ..even though they are all called 'festivum'. From what I can remember of what I had many years ago (over 3 deacades ago :lol: ), seems to me what I had looked more like _Mesonauta guyanae_ :-? But who knows.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Tylochromis sudanensis


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Tylochromis sudanensis


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

Well, time to give some hints.
My understanding, the fish is no longer in the hobby.
Critically endangered, and thought to be possibly extict in the wild.....but apparently not!


----------



## FedEXguy

Been out with the holidays. Then the traditional holiday common cold. And now the (I hope it's not a new tradition, holiday flu.)

So...maybe, Ptychochromis sp. Mangarahara?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Ptychochromis sp. Mangarahara?


I will accept that as a correct answer. Your turn.
_Ptychochromis insolitus_. Mangarahara cichlid.
Endemic to the Amboaboa and Mangarahara rivers in Madagascar.


----------



## FedEXguy

Is there more information on the Mangarahara cichlid not being extinct in the wild? Last I saw anything about them, the London zoo was desperately looking for females for a breeding program. http://www.zsl.org/zsl-london-zoo/news/ ... 79,NS.html

Ok, my fish:


----------



## BC in SK

_Harpagochromis_ sp. 'orange rock hunter'


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Is there more information on the Mangarahara cichlid not being extinct in the wild?


Yup, first read it on the home page for Cichlid-Forum. Scroll down to "Endangered cichlid has new hope" by ripple posted dec. 20, 2013.
18 specimens were collected on a small tributary of the Mangarahara river, hopefully to start a breeding program to help try and repopulate the species.
Here's link to the article: http://news.sciencemag.org/plants-animals/2013/12/new-hope-endangered-fish-madagascar


----------



## FedEXguy

You are correct and thanks for the article!
That's pretty cool, and I hope they succeed in breeding them.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Pallidochromis tokolosh?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Pallidochromis tokolosh?


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Naevochromis chrysogaster_


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Corematodus shiranus


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Corematodus shiranus


Correct :thumb: Your turn.
Scale eater from lake Malawi; mimics Oreochromis species (Nyasalapia) which it preys upon.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Lobochilotes labiatus_


----------



## FedEXguy

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## FedEXguy

Astatheros altifrons?


----------



## BC in SK

FedEXguy said:


> Astatheros altifrons?


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## FedEXguy




----------



## BC in SK

_Grammatotria lemeraii _


----------



## FedEXguy

:thumb: Correct!


----------



## BC in SK

This one will be tough. Identify the fishes in the following pictures:
1.

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## stalefish83

I know 1 and 4... can I guess just for the ones I know? Or do you want someone who can get them all (I was going to guess the same two fish for each, but I'm guessing their different... uhh, am I allowed to ask that? haha)


----------



## BC in SK

stalefish83 said:


> I know 1 and 4... can I guess just for the ones I know?


Yes, you sure can!


----------



## stalefish83

1: "Blue Acara"

4: "Green Terror" 
?

I won't add any others until the others on this list are guessed correctly :thumb:


----------



## stalefish83

I'm second guessing 4... maybe it's an unhealthy terror? haha


----------



## BC in SK

stalefish83 said:


> 1: "Blue Acara"


You could call this fish a "blue acara" but of course we need scientific names. Rules on pg.1. Exception in rule #2 does not really apply.......all of these pictures are either of wild caught fish or pictures taken in the wild, so actual species is a known.


stalefish83 said:


> 4: "Green Terror"


No, this fish does not go by this common name. But of course we need a scientific name.


----------



## BC in SK

Well, time to give some hints. The only thing that really makes this difficult is that there are 6 pictures to identify. But as long as anyone can get one right, then it can be their turn. I'll use the remaining pictures next time.

One of these fishes does not belong.....not like the others. So that should be identifiable. Not a fish that would go by the common name of 'blue acara'.

One fish exhibits a trait that I believe is peculiar to that species, though it is a polymorphic trait. That one should be identifiable.

Only 4 species could really be called a `blue acara'. One species is not represented here:_Andinoacara sapayensis_. So that leaves only three. A 1/3 chance just by guessing!
I used pictures of the same species more then once.

One of the things I have often learnt from playing this game are some of the distinctions that can be made between closely related species. Sometimes from reading, other times from looking at these fish so much I notice something obvious. On few occasions they are almost 'iron-clad' , 100% distinctions, but more often, just general tendencies of one type over the other. After all, were really talking about darn near the same thing. So far, with 'blue acaras', I haven't come up with too much! :lol:


----------



## Steffano2

andinoacara coeruleopunctatus


----------



## BC in SK

Steffano2 said:


> andinoacara coeruleopunctatus


Which one? There is 6 pictures.
Unless you are guessing this for all 6, in which case you got 1 right.
Your turn


----------



## Steffano2

Nope just guessing one! I'll keep trying!


----------



## beachtan

Can we go back to just guessing one photo at a time?


----------



## BC in SK

beachtan said:


> Can we go back to just guessing one photo at a time?


Sure.
Will start again with picture #1


----------



## beachtan

Aequidens Pulcher?


----------



## BC in SK

beachtan said:


> Aequidens Pulcher?


Nope.
Not _Andinoacara pulcher_


----------



## BC in SK

Well, somebody should be able to get this very easily. With the clues plus a couple wrong guesses, it's been narrowed down to one!


BC in SK said:


> Only 4 species could really be called a `blue acara'. One species is not represented here:_Andinoacara sapayensis_. So that leaves only three. A 1/3 chance just by guessing!


This clue tells you it is NOT _Andinoacara sapayensis_ and that there are only 3 remaining species it could be.
Both these guesses are incorrect:


Steffano2 said:


> andinoacara coeruleopunctatus





beachtan said:


> Aequidens Pulcher?


 (_Andinoacara pulcher_)
That narrows it down to one  Should be very easy!


----------



## beachtan

Andinoacara Blombergi?


----------



## BC in SK

beachtan said:


> Andinoacara Blombergi?


Nope. Not one of the green terror-types.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_A. blombergi_ is part of the Green Terror clade, the missing name is _A. latifrons_. Of course, there's nothing in that photo that would specifically identify it as that species rather than _pulcher_, nor is there even any certainty that it is any of the four species mentioned. There are several unidentified/undescribed fish in the complex, and they are, for the most part, indistinguishable by hobbyists from _pulcher/latifrons_ types. The group has poorly defined species, and needs the same kind of rework they did with the Green Terror clade.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _A. latifrons_.


That is correct. Your turn


----------



## beachtan

I guess he's MIA? BC in SK - you wanna post a new one? : )


----------



## BC in SK

beachtan said:


> - you wanna post a new one? : )


OK.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Pelmatolapia mariae._


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Pelmatolapia mariae._


That is correct. Your turn.
Had a few large males in the past. It use to go by the common name of Tiger cichlid (after it's juvie pattern) but I think I'd be among the few that still call it that. Not a fish you see too much of now days.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Maybe we'll have an old timer who remembers this fish.


----------



## Auballagh

It's,
'_Water Fluid Organism Fin Underwater'_!
Well, that what the caption says when you hover over the picture with your mouse cursor at least.... 
-
Is this Guapote' displaying the 'other' silver/green coloration of _Petenia splendida, _(Red Bay Snook)?


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Auballagh said:


> Is this Guapote' displaying the 'other' silver/green coloration of _Petenia splendida, _(Red Bay Snook)?


That would be correct. Looks like it's your turn.


----------



## Auballagh

Oh wow.... I guess that qualifies *me* to be an 'old timer'?!! Yikes!
(And yeah... I AL:WAYS liked the green/silver colored ones best).
-
Hmmmm.... Was kind of hoping your Guapote' would be this one.








Whatizit?


----------



## BC in SK

_Chiapaheros grammodes_


----------



## Auballagh

_BLAMMM!!! _ Take Down!
(And thanks for bringing this one back @BC in SK. This is the first time I've participated in this thread, since it started!).
Yer up next.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## BC in SK

Time to give some hints. South American cichlid that belongs to a genus with 18 described species. A distinctive marking common to members of this genus is it's horizontal stripe that starts above the eye on the forehead and ends below the back part of the dorsal fin. Though this particular species often does not express this stripe fully.


----------



## DutchAJ

Aequidens pallidus


----------



## BC in SK

DutchAJ said:


> Aequidens pallidus


Nope. Not an _Aequidens _ species. Only 15 described species in that genus and it lacks the distinctive horizontal stripe from top of the eye to the back of the dorsal fin. 
Another hint: Mystery fish is a delayed mouth brooder, as are the other members of the genus.


----------



## BC in SK

More hints:
The fish comes from the Aguas Calientes river basin on the Parana river basin in Bolivia.
The fish is known to lay eggs on a leaf and drag the leaf to a safe location. Once the eggs hatch into wrigglers the female takes them up into her mouth and mouth broods them into the fry stage. The fish is thought to be a specialized molluscivore based on the shape of it's mouth and jaw, as well as finding crushed snail shells in the guts of dissected fish.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Bujurquina _is the obvious genus, but it took a little searching to find the species. _B. oenolaemus_ appears to be the species from Aquas Calientes.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _B. oenolaemus_


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Here's an odd fish that I spawned some years back.


----------



## BC in SK

I was hoping to get more people into this game so I have refrained from guessing. The fish is instant recognition to me and I think it should be very easy for anyone some what familiar with CA cichlids. I'll give it another day for someone else to get it before posting.


----------



## DutchAJ

I’m terrible at ID but really enjoy reading the thread, I hope some more chime in!


----------



## nashihoude

My little guy


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Quick, big clue in case someone wants to beat BC in SK: Panama. If that doesn't give it away, you may as well tell them.


----------



## BC in SK

_Isthmoheros tuyrensis_


----------



## Mr Chromedome

BC in SK said:


> _Isthmoheros tuyrensis_


yep. back to you.


----------



## BC in SK

http://imgur.com/ljz1ceM




http://imgur.com/G2BGeWU




http://imgur.com/1aLwI9l


----------



## Auballagh

Softball! (With an underhanded, slow pitch)
Those other 2 were hard, man.
This one: Zebra Obliquidens, _Astatotilapia latifasciata_
-
The so-called, 'Beginner Hap' from Lake Victoria. (Are those yours pictured?)


----------



## BC in SK

Auballagh said:


> Zebra Obliquidens, _Astatotilapia latifasciata_


That is correct. Your turn.


Auballagh said:


> from Lake Victoria.


No, it is not from Lake Victoria. Like a lot of so-called "Victorians" in the hobby it does not come from lake Victoria.
It comes from lake Kyoga and a small adjacent swamp called lake Nawampasa. Lake Kyoga is a major lake in and of itself and despite what you may read in some hobby literature, is not a so-called "satelite" lake of lake Victoria. It most certainly cannot be considered a "satelite" of lake Victoria because it is not part of the lake Victoria drainage basin and is almost 160 miles away. Waters of lake Victoria drain into lake Kyoga, not the other way around. Both are part of the Nile River drainage basin.



Auballagh said:


> (Are those yours pictured?)


Yup, those were mine. Born in my tanks and grown to good size as all 3 were over 6" long. Pretty rambunctious fish. I think they even have more energy then mbuna!


----------



## Auballagh

Yep. The Zebra Oblquidens is one that definitely stands out. Kinda what we would like those Convict Cichlids to look like when colored up, I suppose..... 
-
So, since The Bern has brought in one of his? I'll bring in one of mine:
















-
*WHATIZIT?*


----------



## Aussieman57

*Aequidens metae *


----------



## Auballagh

New player on deck!
And, sooooo..... close.
-
Genus = Correct!
But, A. metae has too many orangey/yellow band markings (The 'Yellow' Acara!) in coloration on the top and sides, to be this fine fellow....


----------



## Aussieman57

A. pulcher ?


----------



## Aussieman57

My other guess would be Aequidens pallidus. Just hope it's not a weird angle on a rivulatus, then I'm going to feel really stupid.


----------



## Auballagh

Nope, not A. pallidus (This one has too many head markings/'squiggles'). And that is definitely no A. rivulatus!
-
Hmmmmm..... it IS from Peru (WC actually...).
And the general shape of the dark tail marking on this mature male (almost geriatric in age) shown in the first picture, might help to inform the species name for this one.


----------



## Aussieman57

Royal acara


----------



## Auballagh

THAT'S the money! 
_Aequidens diadema_, The Diadem or 'Royal Acara' Cichlid.
-
Your turn.


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Gymnogeophagus jaryi_


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> _Gymnogeophagus jaryi_


Correct. You're up.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Aussieman57

Hemichromis guttatus
Variant of Jewel Cichlid


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Hemichromis guttatus
> Variant of Jewel Cichlid


That is correct. Your turn.
This type of Jewel is known is the hobby as a Turqoise Jewel or Neon Jewel. Sometimes goes by the trade name "Hemichromis sp. neon". It differs from the regular Jewel ( _Hemichromis guttatus) _by having more bright blue spots (irrdiophores). Probably a line bred aquarium variant but might be found in the wild (??) as it is not known exactly from where this type comes from. it is very commonly available today, and at least over the last few years may even be more commonly available then the regular type. Picture is of a trio, 1 male and 2 females with their fry, acting as one breeding team!


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## Aussieman57

I'll check back in the morning. Bedtime.


----------



## BC in SK

_Anomalochromis thomasi_


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> _Anomalochromis thomasi_


Correct. I am no match for you guys. Your turn.


----------



## Aussieman57

But I've got a good one for next time.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Aussieman57

Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Pseudotropheus demasoni


That is the fish. Your turn.
Current scientific name is _Chindongo demasoni_


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> That is the fish. Your turn.
> Current scientific name is _Chindongo demasoni_


I'm a little behind the curve on all the rift lake genus name changes; 30 years since I dealth with them.


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Nanochromis transvestitus_


----------



## Aussieman57

Correct. Your up. Are you inspecting the image?


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Aussieman57

Pseudotropheus socolofi “Albino”


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Pseudotropheus socolofi “Albino”


That is correct._ Chindongo socolofi _ albino. Your turn.


----------



## Auballagh

I seriously considered poaching that _C. demasoni _or the albino _C. socolofi. _But some of those others you've been putting up? Heh: _Mysterio curiosus_??? 
Whew......
🍷 _Eats Popcorn_ 🍚


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys molango_


----------



## Aussieman57

Close. Genus correct.


----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys pame_


----------



## BC in SK

Well, doing some more research I came upon the picture. It does happen sometimes especially if you are looking at a fish you think is the one.
_Herichthys pratinus_
I usually go by the Cichlid Room Companion for the latest on scientific names. All cichlid species | Cichlid Room Companion
They list both _Herichthys molango _ and _Herichthys pratinus _as junior synonyms of _Herichthys pantostictus. _
So _Herichthys pantostictus _ should be the right answer according to the cichlid room companion. 
_Herichthys pame _is another similar fish but a different species.


----------



## Aussieman57

Nope.


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> Well, doing some more research I came upon the picture. It does happen sometimes especially if you are looking at a fish you think is the one.
> _Herichthys pratinus_
> I usually go by the Cichlid Room Companion for the latest on scientific names. All cichlid species | Cichlid Room Companion
> They list both _Herichthys molango _ and _Herichthys pratinus _as junior synonyms of _Herichthys pantostictus. _
> So _Herichthys pantostictus _ should be the right answer according to the cichlid room companion.
> _Herichthys pame _is another similar fish but a different species.


H. pratinus is what I had. Was not aware of the other synonym names. Sorry about that. Your up.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Auballagh

_Parachromis motaguensis,_ Red Tiger Cichlid!
(Can't be completely sure..... But, the guy photobombing your Red Motaguense shot looks like one of your older/mature-sized Convicts, _Amatitlania nigrofasciatus_.)


----------



## BC in SK

Auballagh said:


> Convicts, _Amatitlania nigrofasciatus_.)


That is correct. Your turn.
The fish in the bottom left corner wasn't really supposed to be part of the guessing game. It's not a Red Tiger Motaguense. It is a dovii X festae (Red Terror) hybrid.


----------



## Auballagh

Holy Cow! A dovii X festae hybrid?!!! Wow.... I did consider the female Red Terror a possibility because of the color. That body shape was all Guapote' though. And, without a shot of it's head.. it looked a lot like a colored-up Red Tiger. 
Well, okay then....








-








-
Whatizit?


----------



## Aussieman57

So many of these look similar. Xystichromis species (Kyoga Flameback).
2nd choice would be Hippo Point Slmon (Ptyochromis sp.)
It was a lot easier in the 1980's when I was importing them. We called them Flamebacks.


----------



## BC in SK

_Pundamilia sp."red head Zue island_


----------



## Auballagh

Oh My Goodness! I stumped - The Bern?!!!
Wow.... well, alrighty then. 
-
Hint: Found throughout a place known as 'The Levant'.


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> _Pundamilia sp."red head Zue island_


I think you are right. Lots of hybrids too; they all breed like rats. Tough to keep them from breeding.


----------



## Aussieman57

Astatotilapia flaviijosephi


----------



## BC in SK

Actually I did get it right. Watch this video:Jordan Mouthbrooder (Astatotilapia flaviijosephi) | Tropical Fish Keeping The dull colored fish are the _Astatotilapia flaviijosephi _ and the lone bright colored fish (exact same fish as the pictures Auballagh posted) is the _Pundimilia sp. "red head". _You got to look at your sources and read and actually know that you have the right name for the species. _A. flaviijosephi , _it most certainly is not.Look at the other pictures of this species....it is the same as the dull colored fish in the video.
I IDed the fish from first looking at the thumbnails of Pundimilia and then googling the species. Markings are a match because it is the same fish.


----------



## Aussieman57

Astatotilapia flaviijosephi - Part 3


Astatotilapia flaviijosephin - The only Non-African Haplochromine by Greg Steeves Page 1 | 2 | 3 As with all haplochromines (with the possible exception of evolving biparental brooding) A. flaviijosephi is a maternal mouth brooder with the female gestating her developing young for 17 days...




www.cichlid-forum.com


----------



## Aussieman57

Astatotilapia flaviijosephi Dominant Male2jpg | Tropical Fish Keeping







tropical-fish-keeping.com


----------



## Aussieman57

BC in SK said:


> Actually I did get it right. Watch this video:Jordan Mouthbrooder (Astatotilapia flaviijosephi) | Tropical Fish Keeping The dull colored fish are the _Astatotilapia flaviijosephi _ and the lone bright colored fish (exact same fish as the pictures Auballagh posted) is the _Pundimilia sp. "red head". _You got to look at your sources and read and actually know that you have the right name for the species. _A. flaviijosephi , _it most certainly is not.Look at the other pictures of this species....it is the same as the dull colored fish in the video.
> I IDed the fish from first looking at the thumbnails of Pundimilia and then googling the species. Markings are a match because it is the same fish.


Nope.


----------



## BC in SK

Ah, I see what I linked to has a picture taken from the video of P_undimila sp. 'red head' , _and has labled it _Astatotilapia flaviijosephi. _Both fish are in the tank as it is the title of the video " Pundamilia sp. 'red head' and Astattotilapia flaviijosephi" I will link to it again on youtube 



 Should be obvious which fish is which as the red head has red and _A. flaviijosephii _does not.


----------



## Aussieman57

Check out the dominant male in this article photo.
Astatotilapia flaviijosephi Dominant Male2jpg | Tropical Fish Keeping (tropical-fish-keeping.com)


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Check out the dominant male in this article photo.
> Astatotilapia flaviijosephi Dominant Male2jpg | Tropical Fish Keeping (tropical-fish-keeping.com)


Yes, it is the same picture that Auballagh posted. It is a picture taken out of the youtube video I just posted. Both fish are in the tank. Some how, somebody assumed the red colored fish was _A. flaviijosphii_ and labeled a picture incorrectly. Go compare your red colored A. flaviijosphii and you will not find a match anywhere to this species. But compare to other pictures of_ Pundamilia sp. 'red head" _it's a perfect match.


----------



## Auballagh

Yeah. Okay Okay.... 








And you're right. To me, these pictured guys just looked like non-spawning males or even one of the drab colored females.
So, SOMEONE Got it - and since @Aussieman57 punched that ticket first?


Aussieman57 said:


> _Astatotilapia flaviijosephi_


_AHEM_
That Would Be, Your Turn Sir.


----------



## Auballagh

Oh, and no worries @BC in SK. Your record in guessing my picks still remains at - 100 percent. 
(Not sure what your average is.... have you missed ANY picks, since starting this game?!!!)


----------



## nashihoude

I never know so many Cichlid and the wonderful pics. An interesting game


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys carpintis_


----------



## Aussieman57

You got it.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## james1983

Ps. Crabro?


----------



## BC in SK

james1983 said:


> Ps. Crabro?


_Pseudotropheus crabro _is correct. Your turn.


----------



## james1983




----------



## BC in SK

_Mylochromis gracilis_


----------



## james1983

BC in SK said:


> _Mylochromis gracilis_


Yup, should've known that one wouldn't stump you.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## Mr Chromedome

_Kronoheros umbriferus_ 'Rio Magdalenae'. The blue identifies the location.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Kronoheros umbriferus_ 'Rio Magdalenae'. The blue identifies the location.


Nope. It is not_ Kronoheros umbriferus. _
Different scale pattern, different markings and little different body shape.
Not _Kronoheros._


----------



## Auballagh

Oh wow. I thought Mr. Chromedome nailed that one.
Hmmmmmm...... okay, is it

_Caquetaia Spectabilis_?


----------



## BC in SK

Auballagh said:


> _Caquetaia Spectabilis_?


Nope. Not a _Caquetaia species._


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Sorry, old man, but it is _umbriferus_. There is a lot of conflicting information about the Columbian populations of this species, but DNA work has found them to be the same, single species as the Panamanian Umbees. They do display a different coloration and pattern, but still the same species. The guy who claims to have collected the first ones calls them "gorillus", but that's just a trade name he chose. He also refers to them as _Caquetaia_, but that is also incorrect on his part.

If that's not the Blue Umbee, please tell me what you think it is.


----------



## BC in SK

Mr Chromedome said:


> Sorry, old man, but it is _umbriferus_.


It is most certainly not. Not Kronoheros . Not a Kronoheros species.
Do we have to go through the traits of the fish point by point? On first glance, it may have superficial resemblance to an umbie, but you are obviously not looking at the the fish in detail. Let us start with the mouth and snout. Not the same mouth, Not the same snout. The green color on the face and complete lack of big blue spots on the gill plate. An umbie is called a Blue freckled cichlid for a reason......because they all have big blue spots on the gill plate, and this fish does not.
Not the same scale pattern. I repeat, not the same scale pattern. An umbie has thick red on each scale, This fish does not. Fin markings. Dorsal markings in particular are not the same what so ever. Body shape, not the same as this is a more elongated fish.


Mr Chromedome said:


> If that's not the Blue Umbee, please tell me what you think it is.


It is not what I think it is, it's what it is. Zilch question as to what it is. There is a video of the exact same fish where you can see the fish in all it's details. But really no f'n excuse as the picture I posted is more then sufficient to ID the fish!
I am not going to divulge what it is yet, because somebody should be able to get with ease.


----------



## BC in SK

BC in SK said:


> It is most certainly not. Not Kronoheros . Not a Kronoheros species.
> Do we have to go through the traits of the fish point by point?


I will go through the traits of the fish, in comparison to umbies, point by point. 
But first i will give a hint so somebody can guess. It is a Mexican fish. So a tad to north, LOL to be any Kronoheros species.


----------



## Auballagh

Whaaaa........?!!!


BC in SK said:


> So a tad to north, LOL to be any Kronoheros species.


Mexican? No waaayyyyy!!!! Izzit,
_Rheoheros lentiginosus_ ?!!!


----------



## BC in SK

Auballagh said:


> _Rheoheros lentiginosus_ ?!!!


No.


----------



## Aussieman57

Jack Dempsey


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Jack Dempsey


Nope.


----------



## Aussieman57

*Cichlasoma istlanum*


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> *Cichlasoma istlanum*


That is correct._ Amphilophus istlanus. _Your turn.
And yes I still have to show some of the body parts and markings in comparison to an umbie, when I have a little more time.


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Parachromis sp. "la ceiba"_


----------



## Aussieman57

Yes. Also known as Parachromis loisellei, Parachromis friedrichsthalii & yellow jacket cichlid. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Yes. Also known as Parachromis loisellei, Parachromis friedrichsthalii & yellow jacket cichlid.


Yeah, it wasn't really known exactly what the la ceiba _Parachromis _is, so it goes by a few names. In the hobby, it was thought to be an undescribed species, hence the name _Parachromis sp. "la ceiba". _ May or may not be an undescribed species or just a regional variant of_ Parachromis multifasciatus. _ Some refer to the fish as _Parachromis cf. multifasciatus. _The cf. means compares to.
I started a new thread to compare my previous fish posted to an umbie.Kronoheros umbriferus compared to a blue Amphilophus...

Here's the new picture to guess at:


----------



## Aussieman57

Labidochromis caeruleus


----------



## BC in SK

Aussieman57 said:


> Labidochromis caeruleus


That is correct. Your turn.
It is your standard aquarium strain Electric Yellow. Originates from petsmart and bred in my tanks for 3 generations. The batches were pretty much clones of each other, with very little variation. Some say they all have red zebra in them, but at least with these it is not apparent to me that they do.


----------



## Aussieman57




----------



## BC in SK

_Herichthys pame_


----------



## Aussieman57

Correct. Currently identified as Nosferatu pame it was previously placed in the genus Herichthys. Your turn.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Aussieman57 said:


> Correct. Currently identified as Nosferatu pame it was previously placed in the genus Herichthys. Your turn.


It was returned to _Herichthys _almost as soon as it was moved, as the Genus _Nosferatu _was declared a synonym to _Herichthys_.


----------



## Aussieman57

Mr Chromedome said:


> It was returned to _Herichthys _almost as soon as it was moved, as the Genus _Nosferatu _was declared a synonym to _Herichthys_.


Thanks did not know that. Really tough to keep up with all the taxonomic genus juggling after being out of the hobby for a couple of decades. Everyone has been an enormous help here on this site. Thank you and keep the info coming.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## james1983

Chindongo demasoni


----------



## BC in SK

james1983 said:


> Chindongo demasoni


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## james1983




----------



## BC in SK

_Lethrinops marginatus_


----------



## james1983

BC in SK said:


> _Lethrinops marginatus_


Nope, but close.


----------



## BC in SK

_Lethrinops sp. 'marginatus liuli'_


----------



## james1983

Not a marginatus, but it is a lethrinops.


----------



## Aussieman57

Lethrinops sp. ‘longipinnis ntekete’


----------



## james1983

Aussieman57 said:


> Lethrinops sp. ‘longipinnis ntekete’


Nope


----------



## BC in SK

_Lethrinops furcifer_


----------



## james1983

BC in SK said:


> _Lethrinops marginatus_


I just came across one place that stated lethrinops oculatus is a junior synonym of marginatus. Mine was bought as oculatus, but reading that, you are correct.


----------



## BC in SK

james1983 said:


> I just came across one place that stated lethrinops oculatus is a junior synonym of marginatus. Mine was bought as oculatus, but reading that, you are correct.


OK. Cichlid Room Companion has _Lethrinops oculata _listed as a junior synonym of _ Lethrinops marginatus Lethrinops marginatus | Cichlid Room Companion







_


----------



## BC in SK

Well I'm sure many people know what this fish is but almost 2 weeks and no guesses so time to give some hints. Currently the lone member in it's genus (at least until the splitters have a look at these fish in more detail). It is found on the Atlantic slope from Mexico, Belize and Guatemala. Picture is of an older male with a younger female. Females have brighter yellow. Males start out yellowish but often become a predominantly blue fish at older age and larger size. I've owned about 10 males of decent size over the years, and all of them became a predominantly blue fish some where around the 7"+ and/or 3 years+ of age.


----------



## james1983

Trichromis salvini


----------



## BC in SK

james1983 said:


> Trichromis salvini


That is correct. Your turn.


----------



## james1983




----------



## BC in SK

_Tropheops sp. "chilumba"_


----------



## james1983

BC in SK said:


> _Tropheops sp. "chilumba"_


That's right. Your turn.


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## james1983

Melanochromis auratus


----------



## BC in SK

james1983 said:


> Melanochromis auratus


That is correct. Your turn again.


----------



## james1983

Next up...


----------



## BC in SK

_Oreochromis alcalicus (_AKA _Alcolapia alcalica)_


----------



## james1983

BC in SK said:


> _Oreochromis alcalicus (_AKA _Alcolapia alcalica)_


Correct


----------



## BC in SK




----------



## DutchAJ

Can anyone get this going again?


----------



## Auballagh

If you can post up a guess as to what species that little beast is above? Then yes....
The thing just keeps on rolling again.


----------

